# Slide 14/150 2013



## mynoxin (27. August 2012)

Hallo,

mir haben sie leider mein ZR Team 6.0 aus 2011 gestohlen, nun bin ich fahrradlos. Ich benötige mehr oder minder dringend ein neues, möchte in jedem Fall Radon treu bleiben und habe mich in das Slide verliebt.
Die 2012er Modelle sind weg, die neuen kommen erst, ABER da gibts ja keine teilelisten, sondern nur Hinweise und Preise.

Daher nun die Frage an euch, ich erhoffe mir auch ein wenig Rat: Im September kommen die neuen Räder, ich tendiere zwischen dem Slide 140 7.0 und dem Slide 150 8.0 (Einsteigermodell). Mehr als 2000 Kracher kann ich derzeit absolut nicht ausgeben, das 150 9.0 kommt daher leider nicht in Frage. (außerdem brauch ich ne Mischung aus Tour und AM).

Wozu würdet ihr mir raten? Das 140 7.0 für 1600 oder das 150 8.0 für 2000?
Meint ihr, dass sich die Teile sehr unterscheiden? Meint ihr, dass das 140er die gleiche Ausstattung hat wie das aus 2012? Oder sind die 400 mehr besser in das 150er angelegt? Glaubt ihr, da sind "bessere" teile dran, die den mehrpreis rechtfertigen?
Mir ist persönlich das FOX-Fahrwerk, sowie die XT-Ausstattung sehr wichtig, womit das 2012er aufwiegen konnte. Habe vermerkt, dass das 150 9.0 mit SRAM X9 daherkommt und das liegt bei 2500.
Da ich etwas in Not bin und irgendwie auch in Zugzwang (dadaurch, dass ich vorbestellen muss aber nur sehr spärliche Infos von Radon kommen), hoffe ich, dass ihr vielleicht helfen könnt. Wäre mir sehr wichtig. Danke im Voraus!

P.S. sollte der neue Thread überflüssig sein, kanns auch verschoben werden, wusste nur nich.. da es in der aktuellen Diskussion im SLide-Thread nicht passt.

Gruß, Christian


----------



## Aalex (27. August 2012)

das slide 140 gibt es doch gar nicht mehr?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (27. August 2012)

im neuen oversized wirbt radon mit der weiterführung der slide 140 series. in dem heft ist aber auch nur das 7.0 zu finden, ebenso kommt da auch nicht der 150er rahmen zum einsatz. und es sieht grün aus


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. August 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> das slide 140 gibt es doch gar nicht mehr?!



Laut den Werbeanzeigen von Radon in den Bikrbravos soll es auch eine 140'er Version geben. So verstehe ich es zumindes .


----------



## mynoxin (27. August 2012)

ich auch, grobi. wäre quasi die fortsetzung der 2012er reihe und mir persönlich ausreichend. kostet weniger als die 2012er modelle, aber ich möcht schon wissen, welche teile dran sind, bevor ich mir was vorbestelle. 
wenn ich nicht vorbestelle, sitz ich im märz noch ohne rad hier.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2012)

Das Slide wird es als 140er und 150er Version geben (wie im Oversized beschrieben). Die genauen Ausstattungen lassen nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten, denn diese Woche werden die neuen Räder auf der Eurobike vorgestellt. Also bitte noch ein klein wenig Geduld!
Zu den Vorbestellungen: Die sind unverbindlich, d.h. du wirst noch einmal kontaktiert, bevor deine Bestellung verbindlich wird.


----------



## mynoxin (27. August 2012)

Das is doch mal ne Aussage! Bestellung abgeliefert. Danke!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Hill1100 (27. August 2012)

Ähem, bin unerfahrener Neuling. Wo oder wie kann man so eine Vorbestellung absetzen?


----------



## mynoxin (27. August 2012)

[email protected]


mfg mynoxin


----------



## pepo83 (27. August 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Slide wird es als 140er und 150er Version geben (wie im Oversized beschrieben). Die genauen Ausstattungen lassen nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten, denn diese Woche werden die neuen Räder auf der Eurobike vorgestellt. Also bitte noch ein klein wenig Geduld!
> Zu den Vorbestellungen: Die sind unverbindlich, d.h. du wirst noch einmal kontaktiert, bevor deine Bestellung verbindlich wird.



Würd mich auch sehr für das neue Slide 150 interessieren. Also einfach eine email an [email protected] mit der Anfrage für eine unverbindliche Vorbestellung? 
Mit welcher Lieferzeit ist denn jetzt am Anfang zu rechnen, also wann hätt ich das bike dann voraussichtlich, ist Anfang Oktober realistisch?

Und letzte Frage:
In welchen Farben wirds das neue Slide geben: nur blau/grün oder auch andere?


Wäre nett wenn du mir kurz die Infos geben könntest! 

Gruß pepo


----------



## mynoxin (27. August 2012)

Das habe ich auch versucht. Vergiss es  diese Woche noch abwarten. Dann schnell Preis Leistung gucken, Geldbeutel checken, Farbe aussuchen und bestellen. Hab etwas Angst, dass ich leer ausgehe  bin sehr am 140 und 150 8.0 interessiert, nur gibts absolut keine Hinweise auf Unterschiede (außer Rahmen) und Farben. Schade 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. August 2012)

Auch dieses Jahr 2012 wurde im März/April noch einmal aufgrund der großen Nachfrage nachbestellt. Also keine Panik, es werden genug Räder da sein.


----------



## mynoxin (28. August 2012)

Hoffnung ist was schönes. Ich weis nichmal, warum ich mich so auf Radon eingeschossen habe. Mein Team war wohl der Auslöser.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## pepo83 (28. August 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch versucht. Vergiss es  diese Woche noch abwarten. Dann schnell Preis Leistung gucken, Geldbeutel checken, Farbe aussuchen und bestellen. Hab etwas Angst, dass ich leer ausgehe  bin sehr am 140 und 150 8.0 interessiert, nur gibts absolut keine Hinweise auf Unterschiede (außer Rahmen) und Farben. Schade


 
Yup die Anfrage bei bike-discount hätt ich mir sparen können:

_Sehr geehrter Kunde,_

_vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren 2013er Modellen. Bezüglich weiterer Informationen zu Spezifikationen und Preisen müssen sie sich bis zur Eurobike-Messe gedulden._

Sind die neuen Slides dann gleich nach der Eurobike auf der Radon Homepage (mit Daten usw.) bzw. auch schon bestellbar?


----------



## Themeankitty (28. August 2012)

Das "alte" Slide mit 140mm wird es in der 7.0 Variante fÃ¼r 1599â¬ geben, ab dem 8.0(1999â¬) wird das Slide den neuen Rahmen haben, also Slide 150


----------



## Wiepjes (29. August 2012)

Auf Facebook schon gesehen


----------



## pepo83 (29. August 2012)

Joa, das Schwarz/rote schaut extrem geil aus. Wobei ich befürchte das es diese Farbkombi dann nur für die teureren  Slide Varianten geben wird (am Foto sieht man XTR Ausstattung) und nicht fürs 8.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (29. August 2012)

Das 9.0 soll ja ne x9/x0 Ausstattung haben. Ich tendiere eher zu xt. Und wenn das 8.0 die xt hat, ist es gekauft 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Das 9.0 soll ja ne x9/x0 Ausstattung haben. Ich tendiere eher zu xt. Und wenn das 8.0 die xt hat, ist es gekauft
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



Das Slide 8.0 hat XT Komponenten, zumindest Kurbel, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer(mehr kann man auf dem Bild nicht erkennen)


----------



## pepo83 (29. August 2012)

Auf der Radon HP steht auch XT Komponenten:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-28-08-12--Eurobike-Highlights-_id_21522_.htm

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zur Gabel (Fox Talas 26 O/C Gabel)?
Was bedeutet das O/C bzw. wo sind die genauen Unterschiede zum Topmodell (Fox Talas 26 CDT FIT)?


----------



## gerohero (29. August 2012)

"Das hier gezeigte Slide 150 Slide AM 10.0 LE wird als Topmodell mit XTR, DT EXC 1550 LaufrÃ¤dern, Fox Talas 26 CDT FIT Gabel, Fox Float CTD Adjust BV DÃ¤mpfer, The One Bremsen und Syntace Anbauteilen zum Preis von 4399,- â¬ zu haben sein."

...ist das ein Schreibfehler? 4399.- â¬ fÃ¼r das 10.0 LE, das 2012er 10.0 war noch fÃ¼r 2999.- â¬ zu haben. Oder ist das "LE" eine besondere Edition, und es wird parallel auch ein "normales" 10.0 geben?


----------



## Aalex (29. August 2012)

le steht wohl für limited edition

und vergleich bitte mal die ausstattung. der verbaute LRS ist viel teurer als der easton, der im 2012er drin war

dann lass dir noch auf der zunge zergehen, dass shimano fett draufgekloppt hat bei den preisen (im zweistelligen prozentbereich), lieferkosten aus taiwan und asien sind immens gestiegen bzw haben sich fast verdoppelt, der euro ist schwach wie nie und wie gesagt ist es noch besser ausgestattet.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. August 2012)

da hat der Aalex wohl recht ! ich möcht nicht wissen was der LRS im Laden kostet.


----------



## mynoxin (29. August 2012)

Aber gut, dann hab ich die teileliste für mein vorbestelltes Rad ja an wichtigsten Sachen erläutert. Da Schlag ich auf jeden fall zu. Denke da kommt das 140 7.0 nicht mehr in frage.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2012)

LE-Edition ist die mehr geht nicht Edition


----------



## mynoxin (29. August 2012)

laut oversized soll noch nen 12.0 kommen. oder hab ich mich da nu vertan? egal. ab 9.0 ist alles andere out of budget


----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2012)

Das angebliche 12.0 ist das 10.0 LE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. August 2012)

nach dem LE kommt das LESE


----------



## pk1971 (29. August 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Das "alte" Slide mit 140mm wird es in der 7.0 Variante für 1599 geben, ab dem 8.0(1999) wird das Slide den neuen Rahmen haben, also Slide 150



Und ab wann ist das "alte" Slide bestellbar??
Oder sollte ich lieber das Stage 7 bestellen??
Bestehen zwischen den beiden große Unterschiede??


----------



## mynoxin (29. August 2012)

Hatte mich auch immer gefragt. Glaube das Stage hat eher eine geo, bei der man nicht so arg aufrecht sitzt. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Verbessert mich, wenn ich daneben liege, das Stage wird es aber 2013 nicht geben. Oder war's das skeen? Hmm.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## filiale (29. August 2012)

Irgendwie lesen die Leute einen Thread nie komplett durch. Und dieser hier hat nur 2 Seiten. Da steht doch schon alles.


----------



## unixgeek (29. August 2012)

Mich würde ja mehr interessieren wann die Räder lieferbar, nicht so sehr wann man sie bestellen kann ;-)


----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2012)

Also laut Radon ab Oktober Lieferbar !


----------



## Hill1100 (29. August 2012)

Und, gibt's schon Infos über die Ausstattung vom Slide 140 (2013)? Oder vom Slide 125? Hach, bin ja so neugierig


----------



## mynoxin (29. August 2012)

Warts doch ab. Nach der eurobike ist alles da was man wissen muss. Also am Montag sind wir alle schlauer. Bestell dir doch eins vor. Was soll passieren. Zur Not ziehst du zurück, ist doch unverbindlich. Hab auch ins blaue bestellt ohne zu wissen was da kommt. Hab ich auch gemacht und die Erwartungen haben mich mit den bisherigen Infos übertroffen! Und warum? Weil Radon geil is. Punkt. 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Hill1100 (30. August 2012)

Vorbestellung is längst plaziert, trotzdem neugierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

Sie haben aber schon geschrieben wann es die Infos gibt.... Also abwarten!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2012)

Wie jetzt, gibts in 2013 ein Slide 125, ein Slide 140 und ein Slide 150? Dazu dann noch das Swoop mit 175mm, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe... Gibts das Skeen mit und ohne Carbon mit 125mm zukünftig auch noch? Wäre ja häftig wenn Radon sechs Fullys mit 125-175mm anbieten würde...


----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon_os0212_internet_neu?mode=window

Ein Blick ins oversized könnte fragen klären. 

Vergiss nicht das Stage Diva, sowie die anderen Damenräder.

mfg mynoxin


----------



## mcmoos (30. August 2012)

Habt Ihr eine Reservierungsbestätigung erhalten? 

Ich nach zwei Wochen, bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon_os0212_internet_neu?mode=window
> 
> Ein Blick ins oversized könnte fragen klären.
> 
> Vergiss nicht das Stage Diva, sowie die anderen Damenräder.


 
Danke!!! Das Skeen Carbon gibts wohl nicht mehr, dafür das Ladyfully, insofern sind tatsächlich sechs unterschiedliche Rahmen... 

Das Downhillbike hab ich nicht gefunden... Gibts das noch???

Carbon und 29er scheint bei den Fullys wohl kein Thema zu sein, das wird Radon dann wohl 2013 nachschieben...


----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

DH erst 2014 wieder.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepo83 (30. August 2012)

pepo83 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eigentlich zur Gabel (Fox Talas 26 O/C Gabel)?
> Was bedeutet das O/C bzw. wo sind die genauen Unterschiede zum Topmodell (Fox Talas 26 CDT FIT)?


 
Könnte mir vllt. noch jemand bei der Frage weiterhelfen (falls es wer weiß)?


----------



## Reactionist (30. August 2012)

Das interessiert mich auch. Vor allem ob sie absenkbar ist.


----------



## Reactionist (30. August 2012)

O/C bedeutet "Open Cartridge" eine neue Fox-Technologie:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/new.php?m=bike&t=oc&ref=topnav


----------



## pepo83 (30. August 2012)

Danke für die Info, aber absenkbar (auf 120mm) ist sie schon auch oder?


----------



## Joerg-FFB (30. August 2012)

HI,
ich hab mir auch das 140er 7.0 und das 150er 8.0 vorbestellt.
und wenn die genauen Spezifikationen raus sind, wird entschieden.

Ich hab tags darauf schon eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen.
Freu mich schon so, nach 14 Jahren endlich wieder Mountainbike fahren.

gruss


----------



## Reactionist (31. August 2012)

Auf Radon Website gibts neue (Messe-)Videos über die Slides.
Ich habe Radon auch schon angeschrieben, ob die Gabel absenkbar sein wird, jedoch noch keine Antwort erhalten...
Ich hatte sehr unspezifisch mal ein Slide vorbestellt, abhängig von Farbe, Preis und Austattung. Sollte die Gabel absenkbar sein, würde es wohl auf das 8.0er hinauslaufen...


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2012)

Reactionist schrieb:


> Sollte die Gabel absenkbar sein, würde es wohl auf das 8.0er hinauslaufen...



Und was steht auf der Radon Website die du oben noch genannte hast???



> Fox Talas 26 O/C Gabel



Frage beantwortet???


----------



## Reactionist (31. August 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt arbeite ich bisher mit Rock Shox, kenne mich mit Fox nicht aus. Daher: Nein!?


----------



## Reactionist (31. August 2012)

Oder du hast da etwas entdeckt, was ich irgendwie überlese...


----------



## Reactionist (31. August 2012)

Aaaah: TALAS=Absenkbar, stimmts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2012)

Bingo!!! Hat ja echt lang gedauert...


----------



## mynoxin (31. August 2012)

Immerhin 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## pepo83 (1. September 2012)

Naja ich hätte zwar vermutet das wohl alle Talas absenkbar sind, aber sicher gewusst hätt ich es auch nicht. Wenn man neu in der Szene ist weiß man eben noch nicht alles. 
Auf der Fox Seite findet man ja auch nicht wirklich was konkretes, also eine Talas 26 O/C Gabelhab ich z.B. noch gar nicht entdeckt (vllt. lautet auch die offizielle Bezeichnung anders).

Also Hauptunterschied wäre dann wohl das die Gabel am 8.0er kein CTD hat, sprich weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Joerg-FFB (1. September 2012)

HI
CTD ist die neue Entwicklung für 2013, damit hat man *weniger* Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...n-allen-modellen-von-32-ueber-34-bis-d-o-s-s/

gruss


----------



## Chrisse82 (1. September 2012)

Hi,
war heute auf der Eurobike, die Gabel hat CTD!


----------



## pepo83 (1. September 2012)

Und sicher auch die Gabel vom 8.0er? Wäre ja cool, außer die Messeräder hätten noch andere Ausstattung als die Serienbikes.


----------



## LosMoertos (1. September 2012)

Meines Wissens haben alle neuen Fox Tallas 32 CTD, da dies ja die grundsätzlich neue Systematik von Fox ist.

Ich konnte heute in Friedrichshafen die neuen Slides auch live anschauen. Die Bikes machen wirklich einen super Eindruck. Allerdings gibt es ein paar Dinge die im Detail nicht gut m.E. nicht gut gelöst sind.
-> Optischer Kabelsalat, da die Bowdenzüge etc. nicht im Rahmen verlegt sind, "nur" die normale Reverb verbaut ist, keine Stealth
-> Beim 10.0 ist mit dem Mavic Crossmax ST ein auf CrossCountry ausgelegter Laufradsatz verbaut der nur bis 2,3 Reifenbreite zugelassen. Dies passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zum einem AM-Bike mit 150mm.

Ansonsten sind die Bikes aber wirklich stimmig und optisch schön (bis auf dsas 10.0 in Schwarz) aufgebaut


----------



## mynoxin (2. September 2012)

das mit dem kabelsalat dachte ich mir schon. auf diversen bildern hab ich das schon gesehen, dass es so negativ auffällt dachte ich nicht.
allerdings finde ich es so besser, als innenverlegte leitungen, so isses doch wartungsfreundlicher.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (2. September 2012)

der Bodo wird die Kabel niemals nach innen legen, dass betont er immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisse82 (2. September 2012)

pepo83 schrieb:


> Und sicher auch die Gabel vom 8.0er? Wäre ja cool, außer die Messeräder hätten noch andere Ausstattung als die Serienbikes.



Ja, die Gabel hat auch CTD! Sicher


----------



## pepo83 (2. September 2012)

Chrisse82 schrieb:


> Ja, die Gabel hat auch CTD! Sicher


Ok danke, super. 



> der Bodo wird die Kabel niemals nach innen legen, dass betont er immer wieder


Wieso eigentlich nicht?


----------



## mcmoos (2. September 2012)

Hi,

habe mich mal für den Gewichtsunterscheid zwischen dem 10 LE(11,8kg)lt Radon-Seite und dem 9.0(13 kg) lt. Mountainbike interessieren.

Allerdings ist das Testrad Slide 9.0 in der Mountainbike auch eine Vorabversion mit Crossmax st und Hansdampf(in Serie mit Dt Swiss Spline M 1700 und NN) ausgestatt.

Bin da auf folgende Ersparnis beim 10 LE zum 9.0 gekommen:

Hans dampf - Nobby Nic  340Gr.
EXC 1550- Crossmax st    200Gr.
XTR -X.9(mit Schaltwerk X.0) 320Gr.

Fehlen ca 350Gr. die ja leicht bei Lenker, Vorbau und Schläuchen eingespart werden können.

Denke das 9.0er wird in Serie, bedingt durch den Wechsel von Hans Dampf auf Nobby Nic, auch eher 12,7-12,8kg wiegen.


----------



## LosMoertos (2. September 2012)

@Grobi-Stollo: Hat der Bodo Probst auch gesagt warum er das nicht tun würde?
Natürlich ist das auswechseln der Bowdenzüge a bisserl aufwendiger, aber ansonsten würde mir jetzt spontan kein guter Grund einfallen.
Dafür sind die Züge geschützter, man kann nirgendwso hängen bleiben und vorallem optisch schaut es wesentlich besser aus. Nicht umsonst haben immer mehr Bikes (auch bei Radon) die innenverlegten Züge.


----------



## Wiepjes (2. September 2012)

LosMoertos schrieb:


> @Grobi-Stollo: Hat der Bodo Probst auch gesagt warum er das nicht tun würde?
> Natürlich ist das auswechseln der Bowdenzüge a bisserl aufwendiger, aber ansonsten würde mir jetzt spontan kein guter Grund einfallen.
> Dafür sind die Züge geschützter, man kann nirgendwso hängen bleiben und vorallem optisch schaut es wesentlich besser aus. Nicht umsonst haben immer mehr Bikes (auch bei Radon) die innenverlegten Züge.




Wen du keine Innenröhre hast 1-2 Stunden


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (2. September 2012)

LosMoertos schrieb:


> @Grobi-Stollo: Hat der Bodo Probst auch gesagt warum er das nicht tun würde?
> Natürlich ist das auswechseln der Bowdenzüge a bisserl aufwendiger, aber ansonsten würde mir jetzt spontan kein guter Grund einfallen.
> Dafür sind die Züge geschützter, man kann nirgendwso hängen bleiben und vorallem optisch schaut es wesentlich besser aus. Nicht umsonst haben immer mehr Bikes (auch bei Radon) die innenverlegten Züge.



das könnte uns der Bodo besser erklären. Ich denke mir, dass jede zusätzliche Bohrung in den Rahmen kritisch ist und die Bohrungen sind auch nicht grade klein im Durchmesser. Auch haben die innen verlegten Züge zusätzliche Biegungen z.B. beim Ein und Austritt aus den Rohren, was
sich wahrscheinlich negativ auf die Schaltperformanze auswirken könnte. Und dann halt der Aufwand beim Wechsel der Züge ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (2. September 2012)

hallo!
ich schwanke noch zwischen einem slide 150 und einem enduro. als enduros kämen rose uncle jimbo 2 und yt-industries wicked 160 in frage. ich mache keine monsterstunts aber kleine sprünge und drops sollten schon drin sein. die mache ich z.zt. auch schon mit nem all-mountain und eigentlich müsste man meinen, was mein 2007er commencal meta aushält bekommt ein slide150 locker verpackt aber ich habe immer leise bedenken, wie sich solche belastungen über einen größeren zeitraum auf ein am auswirken. (bin mit dem am erst 3 mal auf dem flowtrail gewesen um sprung- und dropqualitäten zu testen - vorher immer mit nem freerider). 
vielleicht gibt es hier ja leute, die erfahrungen mit dem alten slide haben!? was denkt ihr, kann man dem slide 140/150 zumuten?
(ich wiege nackisch so ca. 80/82 kg)


----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2012)

Naja, ich fahr seit dieser Saison das Slide AM aus 2011, war schon 3 mal im Bikepark und fahr auch S3 Strecken http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3,  Enduro/Freeride Strecken, den ein oder anderen Sprung (max. 50cm-1m), das Fahrwerk kommt da schon an seine Grenzen, aber bisher keine Probleme mit dem Slide AM Rahmen !


----------



## mw.dd (2. September 2012)

LosMoertos schrieb:


> Meines Wissens haben alle neuen Fox Tallas 32 CTD, da dies ja die grundsätzlich neue Systematik von Fox ist.
> 
> Ich konnte heute in Friedrichshafen die neuen Slides auch live anschauen. Die Bikes machen wirklich einen super Eindruck. Allerdings gibt es ein paar Dinge die im Detail nicht gut m.E. nicht gut gelöst sind.
> -> Optischer Kabelsalat, da die Bowdenzüge etc. nicht im Rahmen verlegt sind, "nur" die normale Reverb verbaut ist, keine Stealth
> ...



Laut der Aussage des Standbetreuers am Freitag waren die Ausstattungen der Räder am Stand nicht final. Auf die Frage, warum sie dann aber Preisschilder dranhängen, habe ich keine schlüssigen Antworten bekommen 

Innenverlegte Züge sind überflüssig wie ein Kropf; wie man es machen sollte, zeigt das ICB.


----------



## Wiepjes (2. September 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Laut der Aussage des Standbetreuers am Freitag waren die Ausstattungen der Räder am Stand nicht final. Auf die Frage, warum sie dann aber Preisschilder dranhängen, habe ich keine schlüssigen Antworten bekommen
> 
> Innenverlegte Züge sind überflüssig wie ein Kropf; wie man es machen sollte, zeigt das ICB.



Jo, Radon sollte mal im Forum nach neuen Bikeentwicklern Ausschau halten. 
Irgendwie weiss hier jeder alles besser. Im Prinzip sind die Bikes ja totale ******** mit den Ausstattungen, Zügen, Sattelstützen. Komischerweise nur in diesem Forum hier. Ich habe mein Slide 10.0 und bin voll zufrieden ohne innerverlegte Züge, trotz meines Kabelsalates und der furchtbaren Optik.


----------



## LosMoertos (2. September 2012)

Innenverlegte Züge sind natürlich reine Geschmacksache. Mir persönlich gefällt eine cleane Optik halt besser, aber es hat natürlich keine Auswirkungen auf die Fahreigenschaften und der hohen Qualität des Bikes.

Die Thematik mit den Laufrädern finde ich dagegen schwierigier. Die Mavic Crossmax ST wurden ja dieses Jahr teilweise auch beim Slide verbaut und auch bei anderen AM-Bikes (Canyon Nerve AM). Meines Erachtens passt so ein Laufradsatz wg. der Beschränkung auf 2,3 Reifenbreite nicht zu so einem Bike.

Naja, lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen, wie die Bikes dann tatsächlich ausgestattet sein werden.

Mir persönlich gefällt das Bike, nicht in allen aber in sehr vielen Punkten, sehr gut.


----------



## CaseyJ (3. September 2012)

Also mit den Mavic Laufraedern ist echt problematisch
http://www.bike24.de/p15065.html

Die Garantie verfällt bei Downhillfahrten, na prima.
Die sind an dem Slide 150 9.0 verbaut wo es in dem Test in der Mtb 9/12 ein überragend gibt.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (3. September 2012)

Die Crossmax sind leicht und stabil. Mit der richtigen Reifenwahl, z.B. Baron (2.3) vorne und Mountain King II (2.4) hinten bleiben eigentlich keine Wünsche offen. 
Dass das Slide AM kein DH-Bike ist sollte doch einleuchten?


----------



## Wiepjes (3. September 2012)

CaseyJ schrieb:


> Also mit den Mavic Laufraedern ist echt problematisch
> http://www.bike24.de/p15065.html
> 
> Die Garantie verfällt bei Downhillfahrten, na prima.
> Die sind an dem Slide 150 9.0 verbaut wo es in dem Test in der Mtb 9/12 ein überragend gibt.



Und....das ist doch nur ein bikeshop, wenn die die Gewähr/Garantie einschränken...was dann? Frag mal lieber bei Mavic nach, bevor du hier alle wild machst.  Sag ja das Forum hier ist unglaublich.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (3. September 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Und....das ist doch nur ein bikeshop, wenn die die Gewähr/Garantie einschränken...was dann? Frag mal lieber bei Mavic nach, bevor du hier alle wild machst.  Sag ja das Forum hier ist unglaublich.



dort steht, glaube ich, dass die mavic-garantie erlischt!


----------



## Joerg-FFB (3. September 2012)

Hi,
also auf Facebook steht das beim Slide 150 9.0 "DT Swiss M1700 SPLINE Laufradsatz" dabei ist.Lasst uns einfach noch eon paar Tage,Wochen warten, dann wissen wirs genauer und brauchen nicht spekulieren.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (3. September 2012)

CaseyJ schrieb:


> Die Garantie verfällt bei Downhillfahrten, na prima.



So ein Mumpitz... Da steht das von der Verwendung an einem Downhill-Mountainbike abgeraten wird. Das Slide ist aber eh KEIN Downhillbike, also wo ist das Problem??? 

Glaubst du allen Ernstes das die Laufräder sofort in tausend Stücke brechen, wenn du mal nen verblockten Singletrail fährst oder ein paar Geländestufen mitnimmst??? Du solltest dir vielleicht mal anschauen, was für Anlieger auf einer angelegten Downhillstrecke zu finden sind, dann könntest du dir vielleicht vorstellen, warum die Mavics nicht dafür freigegeben sind...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. September 2012)

Wer mehr auf Abfahrtsorientierte Bikes steht findet bei anderen kleinen Herstellern auch Bikes die mehr darauf ausgerichtet sind.
Mitunter aus dem Grund hab ich mich gegen das Slide und das Nerve AM entschieden.


----------



## Jim_Panse (3. September 2012)

Joerg-FFB schrieb:


> Hi,
> also auf Facebook steht das beim Slide 150 9.0 "DT Swiss M1700 SPLINE Laufradsatz" dabei ist.Lasst uns einfach noch eon paar Tage,Wochen warten, dann wissen wirs genauer und brauchen nicht spekulieren.
> 
> gruss



http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufraeder/Laufraeder-MTB/M-1700-SPLINE

Die sind bis 2,4" freigegeben, also dürften eigentlich alle (für den Einsatzbereich des Bikes) sinnvollen Reifenkombis möglich sein


----------



## mynoxin (4. September 2012)

Schon die Videos auf fb gesehen? Da wird das slide 125 8.0 gezeigt. Also wenn das 150 8.0 nicht mehr zu bieten hat als die 25mm federweg, is das 125er doch besser ausgestattet bei gleichen Preis. Sehe ich das falsch?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## mcmoos (13. September 2012)

Hi,

bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein Slide 10 hole. Allerdings bin ich letztens ein 29er Rotwild x.1(140mm Federweg) gefahren und fand das Verhalten beim überrollen von Hindernissen schon geil. Nachteile sind mir jetzt so am Parkplatz nicht aufgefallen(ist natürlich noch kein Maßstab)

Hätte auch die Möglichkeit ein neues Genius mit 25% Nachlass bekommen. Dann das 910er(was Ausstattungsmäßig auf Niveau vom Slide 8 liegt).

Wie steht ihr zum Trend? 

Fast alle großen Marken(Cube, Spezi, Scott, Ghost...) stellen ja alle die AM auf 29 Zoll bzw. 650B um.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. September 2012)

Interessant wird's doch erst, wenn ein Trail kurvig, verwinkelt und dazu verblockt ... also schnelle Lastwechsel vonnöten sind und da ist man mit dem 26",glaube ich, am besten unterwegs. Wobei sich 650B evtl. als ein guter komprmiss in der Allmountain-Klasse darstellt, der sich vielleicht durchsetzen könnte.
Aber Enduro, ganz klar 26"


----------



## filiale (13. September 2012)

Auf der Radon Homepage sind jetzt die 150er und 125er slide aus 2013 aufgeführt. Ich bin froh diese Farben nicht kaufen zu müssen wenn ich mich für ein Slide entscheiden müßte. Die sehen zwar geil aus, aber auf Dauer sieht man sich satt.


----------



## Hill1100 (13. September 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es noch dauert, bis das Slide 140 2013 und Slide 125 Diva auf der Homepage auftauchen...


----------



## filiale (13. September 2012)

ich hoffe es kommen noch schwarze Varianten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (16. September 2012)

Das hoffe ich ebenso, sonst muss ich leider brechen. Außerdem bin ich etwas aufs 140er gespannt, vielleicht als Alternative zum 150 8.0


mfg mynoxin


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. September 2012)

Beim Slide 150 und einer Körpergröße von 1,90m, welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr da nehmen? Hatte so an ein 22" Rad gedacht...


----------



## banane_2.0 (18. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Beim Slide 150 und einer Körpergröße von 1,90m, welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr da nehmen? Hatte so an ein 22" Rad gedacht...


 

schrittlänge?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. September 2012)

Weiß ich leider gerade nicht. Bin in China unterwegs und hab kein Maßband zur Hand. Denke aber, auch laut Radon, unter 90cm 20"und über 90cm 22".

Muss ich mal messen sobald ich Zeit habe.

Bei sportlicher Fahrweise eher kleiner oder größer?

Ne Frage am Rande, wo ist denn der Vorteil der Rahmengeometrie des Slide im Gegensatz zum Canyon Nerve AM?


----------



## banane_2.0 (18. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bei sportlicher Fahrweise eher kleiner oder größer?
> 
> Ne Frage am Rande, wo ist denn der Vorteil der Rahmengeometrie des Slide im Gegensatz zum Canyon Nerve AM?


 
Generell stimmt das mit der Größe.
Sportlich kleiner. Tourenorientiert größer.

Ich bin kein Mathe- oder Physikgenie, aber da könnten dir vielleicht die Tests des Mountainbike Magazins weiterhelfen.

Radon liegt im AM-Bereich die letzten beiden Jahre immer vor Canyon in Sachen Geometrie. Lt. MB-Magazin liegt das wohl an der Antriebsneutralität. Bodo nennt man ja nicht umsonst den "Hinterbau-Papst".


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (18. September 2012)

@TSchuschke
also bei 1,90 mit sportlicher Fahrweise ganz klar 20". Wobei ich mit sportlich bei einem Allmountain das Gelände meine, was es gilt zu überwinden ...  in China gibts da ein paar nette Hügel, denke ich 

Radon ist in Preis/Leistung z.Z. ganz klar besser als Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim_Panse (18. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Beim Slide 150 und einer Körpergröße von 1,90m, welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr da nehmen? Hatte so an ein 22" Rad gedacht...



Also ich bin auch 1,90m (alle anderen Maße mal beiseite gelassen) und bin bei Radon in Bonn das neue Slide 150 in 20" probegefahren. Meiner Meinung nach perfekt!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. September 2012)

Erstmal besten Dank für eure Antworten!

Denke dann werd ich das 2013 Slide 150 8.0 in 20" nehmen.

In China bin ich nur beruflich, das Bike wird in Deutschland gefahren


----------



## mynoxin (19. September 2012)

Das nerve Am 9.0 ist auf 2500 runtergesetzt und bietet ne xtr/xt Ausstattung. Zwar "ältere" Forke aber durch die 400 weniger im Moment würde es mit dem 9.0 mithalten denke ich. Außerdem gibts ne gabelpumpe dazu 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## mynoxin (19. September 2012)

Aber noch ne kurze frage. Hab hier noch odyssey twisted pc Pedals rumliegen. Meint ihr, die sind für das Rad geeignet? Die bärentatzen sind ja nicht besonders toll, die odyssey jedoch aus Plastik, aber Super grip und leicht!
Welche Pedalen nutzt ihr im AM Bereich?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Schmandi (19. September 2012)

Hi,

dank vieler Tipps aus dem Forum habe ich dei NC-17 Sudpin 3 geholt. Sehr, sehr zufrieden damit - kein Vergleich zu den Standard Pedalen 

Gruß,

Andi


----------



## mynoxin (19. September 2012)

Ist ja fast vergleichbar von der Art her. Danke 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## duc-mo (19. September 2012)

> Welche Pedalen nutzt ihr im AM Bereich?



Klick


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. September 2012)

Ich wollt mir die Shimano XT Klick Pedale dran machen...

Was sind denn eurer Meinung nach die besten Pedalen für das Slide 150 8.0?


----------



## duc-mo (20. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was sind denn eurer Meinung nach die besten Pedalen für das Slide 150 8.0?


 
Was hat das mit dem Slide zu tun??? Glaubst du wirklich, dass dir fürs 8.0 andere Pedale ans Herz gelegt werden als am 7.0er oder irgend einem anderen AM???


----------



## mw.dd (20. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich wollt mir die Shimano XT Klick Pedale dran machen...
> 
> Was sind denn eurer Meinung nach die besten Pedalen für das Slide 150 8.0?



Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das mit dem Hersteller des Rades zu tun haben soll,, aber zumindest sehr gute Pedale sind z.B. diese hier:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. September 2012)

Entschuldigung wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe. Es ging mir generell um Pedalen für das Slide.

Also dann noch einmal: Welches wären denn aus eurer Sicht geeignete Pedalen für ein Bike wie das Slide?
Wäre aus eurer Sicht die Shimano XT Klick Pedale in Ordnung?


----------



## duc-mo (20. September 2012)

Und nochmal... Was hat das mit dem Slide zu tun???

Nimm einen Typen der dir grundsätzlich paßt (Klick, Plattform oder eine Mischform) und such dir dann ein passendes Modell raus. 

Der passende Pedaltyp wird ja nicht vom Fahrrad sondern vom Fahrer bestimmt...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. September 2012)

Okay verstehe, danke für deine Info.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also dann noch einmal: Welches wären denn aus eurer Sicht geeignete Pedalen für ein Bike wie das Slide?
> Wäre aus eurer Sicht die Shimano XT Klick Pedale in Ordnung?



Sind sicher i.O. ,es Kommt halt auch darauf an, wo du so rumfährst.
Ich hab auf meinem Slide Plattformpedale und fühle mich damit, in etwas schwierigerem Gelände, wohler.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. September 2012)

Hab bisher auf all meinen Bikes Klick Pedalen gehabt. Hatte damit nie Probleme. Bin allerdings auch mehr auf Touren unterwegs, Trails nicht nebenher.


----------



## mynoxin (20. September 2012)

Für Klick braucht man Klickschuhe?!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. September 2012)

Ja, wollte diese hier nehmen.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a48745/xt-pedale-pd-m785.html?mfid=43

Oh hab gerade gesehen das ich mich oben verschrieben hatte. Ich meinte natürlich Trails nur nebenher...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. September 2012)

Hab da noch eine Frage zu den Bremsen (Formula RX Tune, 180/180mm) vom Slide 2013 150 8.0. DIe sollten doch für meine 90 Kilo bei sportlicher Fahrweise reichen, oder nicht?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab da noch eine Frage zu den Bremsen (Formula RX Tune, 180/180mm) vom Slide 2013 150 8.0. DIe sollten doch für meine 90 Kilo bei sportlicher Fahrweise reichen, oder nicht?



Bremse sollte reichen, evtl. vorne ne 200'er Scheibe drauf.
Du weißt aber schon das so ein AM mit 150 mm für Trails gebaut ist, die
du ja scheinbar eher meidest ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. September 2012)

Ja das weiß ich, ich meinte ja auch nicht das ich sie meide  Fahre nur auch mal so durch die Gegend.

Kann ich einfach eine größere Scheibe (200er) kaufen und die passt dann oder muss ich da noch mehr tauschen? Sorry für die wahrscheilichblöde Frage, aber ich kenn mich damit noch nicht so aus...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich, ich meinte ja auch nicht das ich sie meide  Fahre nur auch mal so durch die Gegend.
> 
> Kann ich einfach eine größere Scheibe (200er) kaufen und die passt dann oder muss ich da noch mehr tauschen? Sorry für die wahrscheilichblöde Frage, aber ich kenn mich damit noch nicht so aus...



Du brauchst den richtigen Adapter für den Bremssattel, am besten gleich mit ordern bei H+S


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. September 2012)

Welchen der beiden Adapter bräuchte ich?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a64097/scheibenbremsadapter-6-pm-203mm.html?mfid=444

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a64102/scheibenbremsadapter-7-pm-203mm.html?mfid=444

Dann einfach ne 203er Scheiben und umbauen? Beläge bräuchte ich dann nicht mehr ändern, oder?

Sind die Felgen 26" oder 29" ?


----------



## TTerminator (24. September 2012)

Ich hab mein Slide 7.0 letztes Jahr beim Oktoberfest vor Ort gekauft und gleich ne 200 Scheibe draufmachen lassen- für 5 -Top- !!
Nur wurden leider beim tauschen die Schrauben nicht richtig festgezogen. Ergebnis war das ich auf der 2 Tour (nach ca. 60km) die obere Schraube verloren habe und die untere war auch fast weg.. :-/ ne tolle Heimfahrt war das.


----------



## mw.dd (24. September 2012)

TTerminator schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Slide 7.0 letztes Jahr beim Oktoberfest vor Ort gekauft und gleich ne 200 Scheibe draufmachen lassen- für 5 -Top- !!
> Nur wurden leider beim tauschen die Schrauben nicht richtig festgezogen. Ergebnis war das ich auf der 2 Tour (nach ca. 60km) die obere Schraube verloren habe und die untere war auch fast weg.. :-/ ne tolle Heimfahrt war das.



Für 5 kann man auch nicht erwarten, das alle Schrauben mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmomenten und evt. noch dem passenden Werkzeug festgezogen werden


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Welchen der Adapter brauche ich denn? den für 6" oder 7" PM Aufnahme?

Hat das Rad 26" oder 29" Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Welchen der Adapter brauche ich denn? den für 6" oder 7" PM Aufnahme?
> 
> Hat das Rad 26" oder 29" Reifen?



Das Slide hat 26"

Ich denke, die Fox hat ne 6" Postmount, bin mir aber nicht sicher bei der neuen Fox. Ruf doch einfach mal bei H&S an, die helfen dir.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Besten Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Einstellung der Federgabel und Dämpfer aus, wird das vorm Verkauf auf mein Gewicht angepasst oder muss ich das selber machen?

Wenn ich das selber machen muss, was für Werkzeug bräuchte ich dazu?


----------



## duc-mo (25. September 2012)

Die Forensuche kennst du noch nicht, oder??? 

Müssen wir dir gleich noch erklären, wie rum man sich aufs Rad setzt???


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Also die Forensuche kenn ich, muss gestehen hab ich eben nicht dran gedacht, sorry.

Also das ich nicht weiß wie man eine Federgabel oder Dämpfer einstellt, ist jetzt so schlimm?!?
Ich war sehr lange raus aus dem Radsport und hatte in der Vergangenheit keinerlei Erfharung mit der Thematik Einstellung von Federelementen. Aber okay, wenn du mir nicht helfen willst, ist das okay und kein Problem. 

Hab noch ne Frage zu den 203er Scheiben, hab da jetzt drei Stück gefunden. Welche der drei ist am sinnvollsten? Passen die alle drei mit dem entsprechenden Adapter drauf?

1. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a58117/bremsscheibe-203mm.html?mfid=444

2. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a64100/bremsscheibe-203mm-centerlock.html?mfid=444

3. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a71644/bremsscheibe-zweiteilig-203mm-rot.html?mfid=444


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. September 2012)

das müßte am Slide 8 ne 6Loch( ich kenne den LS nicht ) sein, also die 1. BS. Die 2. passt nicht und die 3. ist übertrieben.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mal warten bis du das Bike hast. Fahr es erst mal, evtl. reicht dir die 180'er Bremse für den Anfang - die Formula Bremsen beissen in der Regel schon ordentlich zu.
Dann können wir auch übers Fahrwerk-Setup sprechen, jeztzt bringt das nix.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Okay danke, da weiß ich dann zumindest schon mal was Sache ist 

Als müte ich dann nur den Adapter und die 1. Scheibe kaufen und dann würde das passen, oder?


----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2012)

@S.Tschuschke
Deine Fragen lassen vermuten, daß Du insgesamt sehr wenig Erfahrung mit aktueller Fahrradtechnik hast. Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen, ob der Kauf beim Versender für Dich das Richtige ist...

Die Krönung ist die Frage nach 26 oder 29" - das sollte doch vor dem Kauf geklärt sein und geht außerdem klar aus der Beschreibung des Rades hervor.

Wenn Du trotzdem auf dem Kauf beim Versender bestehst, solltest Du Dir wenigstens die Mühe machen, Dir entsprechende Kenntnisse anzulesen, bevor Du fragst. Auf der Homepage von Radon kannst Du damit anfangen...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Ja ich habe aktuell nicht viel Ahnung von der Technik. Deßhalb frage ich hier ja nach bevor ich kaufe. DIe Radon Seite hab ich auch schon oft durchgestöbert.
Klar, für einen der Ahnung hat ist die Frage nach 26" oder 29" die Krönung, für mich nicht.

Ab wann darf ich denn hier welche Fragen stellen, die keine "Krönung" sind? Gibt es da einen Gratmesser ab wann Fragen nicht mehr "lächerlich" für die erfahrenen User sind?

Hab leider auf der Radon Seite (unter Slide 150 8.0, Details, Geometrie, Bewertung, Ausstattung) nichts zu 26" oder 29" gefunden, zumindest ich als "Neuling" finde da nichts.


----------



## Wiepjes (25. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja ich habe aktuell nicht viel Ahnung von der Technik. Deßhalb frage ich hier ja nach bevor ich kaufe. DIe Radon Seite hab ich auch schon oft durchgestöbert.
> Klar, für einen der Ahnung hat ist die Frage nach 26" oder 29" die Krönung, für mich nicht.
> 
> Ab wann darf ich denn hier welche Fragen stellen, die keine "Krönung" sind? Gibt es da einen Gratmesser ab wann Fragen nicht mehr "lächerlich" für die erfahrenen User sind?
> ...



Was willst du denn da finden?
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-9-0_id_21669_.htm#geometrie
da steht der Raddurchmesser = 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (25. September 2012)

Das "Problem" ist nicht das du fragst, sondern das du alles fragst ohne dir überhaupt die Mühe zu machen irgendwas anzulesen. Die Frage ob das Slide ein 29er ist, kannst du dir in zwei Minuten beantworten und sie ist so grundsätzlicher Natur, dass die Anmerkung von mw.dd absolut berechtigt ist. Geh zum Händler, lass dich beraten, kauf dort und wenn was am Bike ist dann lass dir von ihm helfen. Wenn du den Anspruch hast selbst zu schrauben, dann solltest du auch den Anspruch haben dir das notwendige Wissen anzueignen. Wenn du das nicht machst wirds in Frust enden!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Das grundsätzlich Problem hab ich schon verstanden. 

Wenn man also keine Fragen stellen darf/soll die im Forum oder sonstwo im Netz behandelt oder beschrieben stehen, was darf ich denn dann noch fragen? Oder ab welchem Grad der Frage darf ich es fragen? Ich möchte dies nur wissen damit ich mich nicht noch mehr unbeliebt mache! Ich wollte hier niemandem auf die Füße treten, bitte nicht falsch verstehen oder angegriffen fühlen!!!

Leider ist Bonn nicht gerade um die Ecke von meinem derzeitigen Wohnort, darum werd ich das Rad wohl bestellen.

Trotzdem Danke an alle die mir bisher auf Fragen informativ geantwortet haben.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Das grundsätzlich Problem hab ich schon verstanden.
> 
> Wenn man also keine Fragen stellen darf/soll die im Forum oder sonstwo im Netz behandelt oder beschrieben stehen, was darf ich denn dann noch fragen? Oder ab welchem Grad der Frage darf ich es fragen? Ich möchte dies nur wissen damit ich mich nicht noch mehr unbeliebt mache! Ich wollte hier niemandem auf die Füße treten, bitte nicht falsch verstehen oder angegriffen fühlen!!!
> 
> ...



Was die anderen meinen ist, die Fragen die du stellst, sind nicht lächerlich oder so, sondern lassen darauf schließen, dass du mit mit deinem derzeitigem Kenntnisstand, mit einem Versender-Bike evtl. überfordert bist, was absolut keine Schande ist !!
Probiers doch mal beim netten Händler um die Ecke oder sprech zumindest mal ein Radonpartner an.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Das hab ich schon so verstanden. Aber überfordert bezieht sich ja auf das selber schrauben und nicht auf das Rad als solches zum Fahren.
Selber Schrauben wird mir der Händler wahrscheinlich auch nicht beibringen.

Genau deshalb weil mein "Fachwissen" aktuell nicht überall auf dem neusten Stand ist frag ich ja hier bei den Profis nach


----------



## duc-mo (25. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wenn man also keine Fragen stellen darf/soll die im Forum oder sonstwo im Netz behandelt oder beschrieben stehen, was darf ich denn dann noch fragen?


 
Ich wiederhole es gern nochmal... Das Problem ist nicht das du fragst, sondern das du Sachen fragst ohne dir überhaupt die Mühe zu machen dich in das Thema einzulesen um dir die Frage selbst zu beantworten. Wenn danach noch Fragen offen sind ist es legitim diese zu posten. Ein Forum lebt ja von der Diskussion.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Also das ich mich nicht genug eingelesen habe, stimmt nicht ganz. Ich hab die letzten Wochen viel auf der Canyon und Radon Seite zu alle AM Bikes mir durchgelesen. Nur war mir nicht alles sofort klar und verständlich, da ich schon länger nicht mehr im Bike Bereich war und somit nicht "up to date" bin. Vor allem im Bereich Scheibenbremse, Federung und Bikegeometrie hat sich mir nicht alles aus den Erklärungen auf den Seiten erschlossen und selbst erklärt. Die Beschreibungen z.B. auf der Radon Seite sind auch nicht bis ins kleinste Detail erklärend, sondern eher auf Leute zugeschnitten, die bereits einiges an Vorkenntnissen haben.
Für viele Profis hier sind die Seiten, Begriffe und Bedeutungen selbsterklärend, aber für mich einfach aktuell nicht. Daher kommen meine, für viele hier "selbsterklärenden", Fragen eventuell falsch rüber. Das tut mir leid, war auch nicht so gemeint. Ich hoffe in Zukunft die Fragen besser zu stellen, wenn Sie mir auf den Internetseiten nicht direkt einleuchten.

Nichts destotrotz werd ich mein Bike bestellen, da es mir auf die Qualität des Bikes am meißten ankommt und nicht auf das was mir der Verkäufer rät. Und die Qualität des Slide 150 8.0 2013 ist ja hier öfters erwähnt worden


----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja ich habe aktuell nicht viel Ahnung von der Technik. Deßhalb frage ich hier ja nach bevor ich kaufe. DIe Radon Seite hab ich auch schon oft durchgestöbert.
> Klar, für einen der Ahnung hat ist die Frage nach 26" oder 29" die Krönung, für mich nicht.
> 
> Ab wann darf ich denn hier welche Fragen stellen, die keine "Krönung" sind? Gibt es da einen Gratmesser ab wann Fragen nicht mehr "lächerlich" für die erfahrenen User sind?...



Auch wenn es jetzt hart klingt:
Wenn Du überfordert bist, auf der Radon-Website die Laufradgröße des Slide herauszufinden und aus den verlinkten Techdocs auf die passende Adaptergröße für 200mm-Scheiben zu kommen, wirst Du auch mit der Montage der Bremsscheibe und des Adapters überfordert sein.

Ist nicht böse gemeint; die meisten inkl. mir  sind ohne solche Kenntnisse auf die Welt gekommen. Man sollte allerdings gewillt sein, sich selbstständig zu informieren, ansonsten sorgt der Bikekauf beim Versender schnell für Frust oder das gesparte Geld + heftiger Zuschlag landet dann doch beim Händler um die Ecke.

Hast Du vielleicht wenigstens einen Bekannten, der Dir gelegentlich für ein Kaltgetränk seiner Wahl behilflich sein kann?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2012)

Also da das Rad ja fertigmontiert zu mir kommt, werd ich das wohl schon schaffen damit zu fahren. Also denk ich nicht das das Bike wenn es hält was es verspricht zu Frust führen wird.
Die Bremse wäre ja nur ein Upgrade wenn die 180 nicht reichen sollten.
Und das ich nicht weiß ob die Gabel eine 6" oder 7" PM Aufnahme hat, hat ja nichts mit meinem handwerklichen Geschick zu tun  Ich bin mir sicher wenn ich den richtigen Adapter in der Hand halte, dass ich den montiert bekomme.

Ich denke schon das ich mit dem "Versender" Bike klar kommen werde. Mein letztes Fully (Scott) hab ich auch ohne Beratung gekauft und es hat mehrere Jahre gehalten und ich hatte keinerlei Probleme bei technischen Sachen


----------



## Flitschbirne (26. September 2012)

Moin.

Ich hab mir das Slide 150 9.0 bestellt und wollte vorne das große Kettenblatt entfernen und durch einen möglichst leichten Bash-Ring ersetzen. Gibt es da eine hauseigene Lösung von SRAM oder wie würdet ihr das machen? Geht das überhaupt?

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. September 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also da das Rad ja fertigmontiert zu mir kommt, werd ich das wohl schon schaffen damit zu fahren. Also denk ich nicht das das Bike wenn es hält was es verspricht zu Frust führen wird.
> Die Bremse wäre ja nur ein Upgrade wenn die 180 nicht reichen sollten.
> Und das ich nicht weiß ob die Gabel eine 6" oder 7" PM Aufnahme hat, hat ja nichts mit meinem handwerklichen Geschick zu tun  Ich bin mir sicher wenn ich den richtigen Adapter in der Hand halte, dass ich den montiert bekomme.
> 
> Ich denke schon das ich mit dem "Versender" Bike klar kommen werde. Mein letztes Fully (Scott) hab ich auch ohne Beratung gekauft und es hat mehrere Jahre gehalten und ich hatte keinerlei Probleme bei technischen Sachen



Fertig montiert? Also holst du es ab oder bekommst es beim Radon Partner?
Wenns im Karton ist musste erstmal schrauben


----------



## Flitschbirne (26. September 2012)

Ich hole es bei Radon in Bonn ab. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es dann im Karton (denke ich)...


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich hab mir das Slide 150 9.0 bestellt und wollte vorne das große Kettenblatt entfernen und durch einen möglichst leichten Bash-Ring ersetzen. Gibt es da eine hauseigene Lösung von SRAM oder wie würdet ihr das machen? Geht das überhaupt?
> 
> Ride on!



Es gibt was von Truvativ (=SRAM), und die X9-Kurbel gibt es auch als 2fach/Bash-Variante. Mal googlen...

Ansonsten finde ich ja den "Ring God Lexan" von NC17 so toll, das ich immer diesen verbauen würde


----------



## 21XC12 (26. September 2012)

Hat das Slide 150 eine ISCG Aufnahme für eine 2-fach Kettenführung????


----------



## Reactionist (27. September 2012)

Ich hab endlich den Sendungsausgang meines 8.0er Slides bestätigt.
Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!


----------



## Wotan2310 (27. September 2012)

Das 150er in grün oder?
Ich halts auch kaum noch aus hab das 8.0 in blau bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reactionist (27. September 2012)

Jap, Grün ("Lime")


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. September 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hat das Slide 150 eine ISCG Aufnahme für eine 2-fach Kettenführung????



Gute Frage 

Auf den Bildern im Shop kann man nix erkennen...


----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2012)

Ich glaube etwas zu sehen was auf ne ISCG vermuten lässt!!! Roter Pfeil!!


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. September 2012)

Hehe gut beobachtet


----------



## Wiepjes (28. September 2012)

Slide 10.0 und Swoop 9.0 online.


----------



## Flitschbirne (28. September 2012)

Der Antrieb vorne vom Swoop 9 sollte ans Slide 9.0. Wer braucht schon das große Ritzel...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (28. September 2012)

Ich...sonst ist die Trittfrequenz auf dem weg nach Hause zu hoch


----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Der Antrieb vorne vom Swoop 9 sollte ans Slide 9.0. Wer braucht schon das große Ritzel...



Das Slide ist halt ein AM und das "muss" vom Tourenfahrer bis zum Abfahrer alles bedienen. Das mittlere Kettenblatt ist schnell getauscht und ein Bash kostet auch nicht die Welt... So hab ichs zumindestens gemacht und würde es immer wieder so machen! 

Eine ISCG würde mir bei meinem 2011 Slide auch gut gefallen...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (28. September 2012)

Was hast du denn für ein mittleres Blatt genommen? Ich habe immer die "Angst", dass ich mich auf flachen Etappen tottrete.


----------



## mw.dd (28. September 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein mittleres Blatt genommen? Ich habe immer die "Angst", dass ich mich auf flachen Etappen tottrete.



36er SLX (FC-M665). Man kann bei normaler TF ca. 35-38km/h treten...

Und wie sagt Stuntzi schon so schön: Wer längere Strecken mit 35km/h im Flachen zurücklegen muß, hat einen Fehler in der Tourenplanung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (28. September 2012)

Nur etwas schwer die SLX. Sowas sollte es auch für XT oder XTR geben...

Oh gerade was TOLLES gefunden für die neue XT-2fach.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. September 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hat das Slide 150 eine ISCG Aufnahme für eine 2-fach Kettenführung????



JA!!! Hab angerufen und gefragt!


----------



## mw.dd (28. September 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Nur etwas schwer die SLX. Sowas sollte es auch für XT oder XTR geben...



Ich meinte nur das Kettenblatt; das passt auf alle Fälle auch auf die XT, RaceFace irgendwas und mit ein wenig feilen an die X0 (jeweils 3fach)



Flitschbirne schrieb:


> ...
> Oh gerade was TOLLES gefunden für die neue XT-2fach.



Da tut sich hoffentlich noch was am Preis.

Als Ersatz für das große Kettenblatt verwende ich übrigens den "Ring God Lexan"


----------



## Flitschbirne (28. September 2012)

Lexan = Plastik?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (28. September 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 36er SLX (FC-M665). Man kann bei normaler TF ca. 35-38km/h treten...
> 
> Und wie sagt Stuntzi schon so schön: Wer längere Strecken mit 35km/h im Flachen zurücklegen muß, hat einen Fehler in der Tourenplanung



Ich habe jeweils 10km pro Strecke zu meinem Heimatberg. Und da passt das große kettenblatt mir sehr gut. Habe auch schon öfter überlegt ob ich demnächst nur noch mit 2 fahren soll. Und wenn man eine KeFü ans neue Slide bauen kann jetzt umso mehr.

Deswegen meine Frage wieviel Zähne ihr dann auf eurem zweiten (größeren) fahrt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. September 2012)

24/38 finde ich für AM im Mittelgebirge OK.
Ich komm überall hoch und obenraus fehlt mit 1 Gang gegenüber üblichen 3fach Kombinationen. 36 wollte ich nicht, da fehlt mir dann doch zu deutlich was.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (28. September 2012)

Okay danke. Wenn das neue Slide dann endlich mal ankommt überlege ich mir das doch dann auch mal.


----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein mittleres Blatt genommen? Ich habe immer die "Angst", dass ich mich auf flachen Etappen tottrete.



Bei 32 Zähnen vorn ist die Angst durchaus berechtigt. Ich bin versuchshalber mal so gefahren und kann das nicht empfehlen. 22/36 fahre ich aktuell. Der Sprung ist recht groß und ich muss zwei bis drei Gänge an der Kassette gegensteuern, aber dafür fehlt mir weder oben noch unten etwas. 36-11 brauch ich sehr sehr selten, insofern paßt die Topspeed.

Wegen dem Gewicht würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen. Das 32er XT Blatt ist sicher ein paar Gramm leichter, aber was solls... Kommt ja eh noch ein fette Bashguard dran...


----------



## 21XC12 (29. September 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Oh gerade was TOLLES gefunden für die neue XT-2fach.



Die hier passt doch geil aufs Limettengrüne!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (29. September 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die hier passt doch geil aufs Limettengrüne!!



Passt glaube ich nicht mit dem Umwerfer...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. September 2012)

So, hab mir jetzt ein Slide 150 8.0 bestellt. Mal sehen wann ich es bekomme 
Freu mich schon


----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Passt glaube ich nicht mit dem Umwerfer...



Oh! Da hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet. Gut erkannt!

Ich hoffe man kann die bunten Decals auf dem schwarz-eloxierten Rahmen entfernen ohne die Eloxierung zu beschädigen. Ich glaube die Decals sind gelasert und dann gehts eh nicht ab. Mir gefällt der Rahmen super, aber ich bin nicht so der Fan von bunten Decals auf dem Rahmen. Mir is das von der Optik zu kindisch und verspielt. Das hellblau des Slide- und Radon-Schriftzugs is wenigstens das gleiche blau wie vom Hinterbau. Aber die ätzenden grünen Pfeile gehen gar nicht!! Ich mags eher dezent und clean! Ist natürlich Geschmackssache!!! Was meint ihr so dazu?

Sowas z.B. gefällt mir ganz gut!!!


----------



## Wiepjes (30. September 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Oh! Da hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet. Gut erkannt!
> 
> Ich hoffe man kann die bunten Decals auf dem schwarz-eloxierten Rahmen mit Aceton oder Ähnlichem entfernen ohne die Eloxierung zu beschädigen. Ich glaube die Decals sind gelasert und dann gehts eh nicht ab. Mir gefällt der Rahmen super, aber ich bin nicht so der Fan von bunten Decals auf dem Rahmen. Mir is das von der Optik zu kindisch und verspielt. Ich mags eher dezent und clean! Radon würde garantiert mehr Bikes verkaufen, wenn diese ganzen Decals schwarz glänzend wären. Das sieht geil aus auf dem Matt des Rahmens. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache!!! Was meint ihr so dazu?



Glaube ich nicht. Eigenständiges Design ist das A und O für eine Marke. Wenn du ein langweiliges schwarzes Bike haben willst, würde ich mal bei Canyon vorbeischauen


----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Eigenständiges Design ist das A und O für eine Marke. Wenn du ein langweiliges schwarzes Bike haben willst, würde ich mal bei Canyon vorbeischauen


 Hab ich doch schon!! Und I LOVE MY CANYON!!

PS: 





21XC12 schrieb:


> ... Ist natürlich Geschmackssache!!! ...


----------



## Wiepjes (1. Oktober 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Oh! Da hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet. Gut erkannt!
> 
> Ich hoffe man kann die bunten Decals auf dem schwarz-eloxierten Rahmen entfernen ohne die Eloxierung zu beschädigen. Ich glaube die Decals sind gelasert und dann gehts eh nicht ab. Mir gefällt der Rahmen super, aber ich bin nicht so der Fan von bunten Decals auf dem Rahmen. Mir is das von der Optik zu kindisch und verspielt. Das hellblau des Slide- und Radon-Schriftzugs is wenigstens das gleiche blau wie vom Hinterbau. Aber die ätzenden grünen Pfeile gehen gar nicht!! Ich mags eher dezent und clean! Ist natürlich Geschmackssache!!! Was meint ihr so dazu?
> 
> Sowas z.B. gefällt mir ganz gut!!!



was ist  daran dezent, sieht aus wie ein mit matter Folie bezogener 3er BMW mit schwarzen Heckleuchten und einem Kenwood Aufkleber. Na ja Stil hat man oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (1. Oktober 2012)

Alles Geschmackssache also Füße still halten...


----------



## rabidi (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Slide meiner Frau ist heute angekommen! 
Das Grün ist mattgrün, hatte ich auf den Fotos nicht so gesehen...aber sehr schön! Gabel ist weiss!
Wieder ein Bike mehr im Keller...
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Oktober 2012)

Meinst du das Grün wie bei dem Slide 150 8.0?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Oktober 2012)

Sind eigentlich beim Slide 150 die Komponenten wie die Formula RX Tune auch 2013 Modelle oder kommen dort auch noch 2012er Modelle zum Einsatz?


----------



## Themeankitty (4. Oktober 2012)

Nene, müssten schon alle 2013er Teile sein !!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Oktober 2012)

Das will ich doch hoffen


----------



## marc53844 (4. Oktober 2012)

wieso? Gibts da unterschiede? überlege die ganze zeit direkt auf XT zu gehen. Wenn man so die tests liest von der neuen XT.


----------



## Wiepjes (4. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich beim Slide 150 die Komponenten wie die Formula RX Tune auch 2013 Modelle oder kommen dort auch noch 2012er Modelle zum Einsatz?



au backe, ihr stellt Fragen hier, unglaublich. Frag doch den Hersteller, glaubst du das hier ist das Orakel von Delphi?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Oktober 2012)

Bei Radon dauert es leider lange bis man eine Antwort bekommt. Und hier geht es schneller.


----------



## NeoRC (4. Oktober 2012)

mal eine Frage von einem CC/Marathon Hardtail Fahrer.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Rad was auch mal in einem Bikepark gefahren werden kann.
Ist das Slide 150 9.0 / 10.0 auch für gelegentliche Fahren im Bikepark geeignet?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (4. Oktober 2012)

Nunja ich war mit dem Slide 4 mal dieses Jahr im Bikepark.
Es geht, aber man sollte schon Erfahrung bezüglich Fahrtechnik haben, da man es nicht überall drüber prügeln kann, wie ein Frerrider/Downhiller !
Sprünge größer als ca. 1,5 Meter sollte man vermeiden !


----------



## marc53844 (4. Oktober 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> au backe, ihr stellt Fragen hier, unglaublich. Frag doch den Hersteller, glaubst du das hier ist das Orakel von Delphi?



Wofür ist es denn ein Forum? Und eventuell hat ja schon jemand die nötigen Infos. 

Immer dieses erhabene Gesabbel ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Oktober 2012)

Dachte auch das man im Forum Fragen stellen kann als "Anfänger". Wenn man alles schon wüsste bräuchte man kein Forum. 
Aber kann auch die andere Seite verstehen. 
Denke wir sollten uns auf die Fragen und Antworten beschränken.
Wenn jemandem die Fragen nicht passen, braucht er ja nicht antworten.


----------



## duc-mo (4. Oktober 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Wofür ist es denn ein Forum? Und eventuell hat ja schon jemand die nötigen Infos.



Ich geb dir mal nen Tipp: 02225-8888-222


----------



## NeoRC (4. Oktober 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Nunja ich war mit dem Slide 4 mal dieses Jahr im Bikepark.
> Es geht, aber man sollte schon Erfahrung bezüglich Fahrtechnik haben, da man es nicht überall drüber prügeln kann, wie ein Frerrider/Downhiller !
> Sprünge größer als ca. 1,5 Meter sollte man vermeiden !



Danke.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich beim Slide 150 die Komponenten wie die Formula RX Tune auch 2013 Modelle oder kommen dort auch noch 2012er Modelle zum Einsatz?



Das wird davon abhängen, ob an dem Tag, an dem Dein Rad zusammengeschraubt wurde, noch 2012er Komponenten im Regal waren oder nicht. Und solange die Teile verbaut werden, die in der Artikelbeschreibung stehen, gibt es darüber auch nichts zu meckern...



S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bei Radon dauert es leider lange bis man eine Antwort bekommt. Und hier geht es schneller.



Schneller ja; ob es aber auch eine richtige Antwort ist?



Themeankitty schrieb:


> Nunja ich war mit dem Slide 4 mal dieses Jahr im Bikepark.
> Es geht, aber man sollte schon Erfahrung bezüglich Fahrtechnik haben, da man es nicht überall drüber prügeln kann, wie ein Frerrider/Downhiller !
> Sprünge größer als ca. 1,5 Meter sollte man vermeiden !



Ich weiß nicht, wie man es schafft, sich einfach so eine unsinnige Zahlenangabe aus den Fingern zu saugen... Hast Du das etwa ausprobiert?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Infos.

In der Beschreibung steht ja kein Modelljahr der Komponenten drin


----------



## marc53844 (5. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich geb dir mal nen Tipp: 02225-8888-222



Danke. 
Jedoch war ich nicht der Fragesteller.

Geht mir einfach um die herablassende Art. Scheint hier aber normal und geduldet zu sein.
Manche Foren scheinen für einige einfach nur eine Art Ventil zu sein. Keine Information gebracht (so wie ich jetzt) aber hauptsache über andere auslassen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

Sammelt eure Kraft und setzt euch aufs Bike 
Ist doch alles nicht so schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (5. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem mit der Art von Fragestellung ist einfach, das hier NIEMAND die KORREKTE Antwort zu einer so speziellen Frage geben kann, weil die Räder einfach noch nicht verfügbar sind. Da kann nur der Hersteller helfen!!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

So klingt das Gänze doch viel besser. Damit kann man was anfangen. 
Hätte ja auch sein können das hier Insider oder Mitarbeiter von Radon sich zu Wort melden.


----------



## Wiepjes (5. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> So klingt das Gänze doch viel besser. Damit kann man was anfangen.
> Hätte ja auch sein können das hier Insider oder Mitarbeiter von Radon sich zu Wort melden.



...denen ist hier die Lust vergangen, leider...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (5. Oktober 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> au backe, ihr stellt Fragen hier, unglaublich. Frag doch den Hersteller, glaubst du das hier ist das Orakel von Delphi?



Warum immer so schlecht gelaunt ? Stress mit der Frau, Bike, Job ...okay geht mich nix an.
Hast du eigentlich auch Probleme mit den Bremsscheiben an deinem Slide 10 ?
Ich meine konkret den Aluspider. Ich hab schon den 2 Satz Bremsscheiben drauf und die fangen schon wieder an zu knacken.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab da noch eine Frage zum Slide 150 8.0:

Auf der Radon Seite steht zu der Gabel folgendes:
CTD steht dabei für climb, trail, descent und ermöglicht die Einstellung der Federgabel für optimale Ergebnisse in den Bereichen Uphill, Trail und Downhill über nur einen Einstellhebel während der Fahrt.

Heißt das jetzt das am Lenker ein Hebel ist um den Dämpfer und die Gabel in den drei Stufen zu verstellen? Ich sehe auf den Bildern so einen Hebel leider nicht...
Wenn dieser Remote Hebel nicht dabei ist, kann man ihn für die Gabel und den Dämpfer nachrüsten? Ist für beide eine Vorbereitung dafür vorhanden?

Hier mal der Link zu dem Hebel auf der Fox Seite:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/index.html

Ist eigentlich bei Radon eine Dämpferpumpe beim Rad mit dabei?!?


----------



## duc-mo (5. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Remote Hebel nicht dabei ist, kann man ihn für die Gabel und den Dämpfer nachrüsten? Ist für beide eine Vorbereitung dafür vorhanden?
> 
> Ist eigentlich bei Radon eine Dämpferpumpe beim Rad mit dabei?!?


 
Remote gibts nicht am Radon! Fox war immer gegen Lenkerhebel, wegen dem erhöhten Fehlerpotential. Wo nichts ist, kann nichts kaputt gehen. Soweit ich das überblicke hat man in diesem Jahr die Grundeinstellung zu dem Thema etwas geändert. Zumindestens bei den Dämpfer gibts jetzt ab Werk die Option mit Remotevorbereitung. Die Dämpfer sehen am Hebel allerdings deutlich anders aus und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nicht möglich ist einen "normalen" auf "Remote" umzubauen und anders rum. Meiner Meinung nach kann man aber auch sehr gut ohne leben! Mein RS Gabel am Slide habe ich z.B. von Remote auf Kopfbedienung umgerüstet und finds gerade bei den "Mehrstufigen" System besser von der Bedienung.

Scott hat schon seit längem ein System bei dem mit einem Hebel Dämpfer und Gabel verstellt werden. Das System find ich genial. Wenn du auf Remote umbauen willst, würde ich mich nach so einer Lösung umsehen!

Dämpferpumpe ist bei Radon nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe!

Also bei dem Dämpfer müsste eine Remote Vorbereitung vorhanden sein um den Hebel zu verbauen. Ich denke das Slide 8.0 wird den Dämpfer ohne diese Vorbereitung haben, oder?
Die Gabel kann man glaub ich immer auf Remote umbauen.

So wie auf der Fox Seite beschrieben kann man mit einem Hebel das CTD vom Dämpfer als auch der Gabel gleichzeitig bedienen. Fänd ich jetzt nicht so schlecht wenn das geht. Sonst müßte man ja immer einmal an die Gabel und einmal an den Dämpfer fassen um umzuschalten, oder nicht?

Werd mir dann die Pumpe nachbestellen, eine bis 20 bar sollte reichen, oder?


----------



## banane_2.0 (5. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch eine Frage zum Slide 150 8.0:
> 
> Auf der Radon Seite steht zu der Gabel folgendes:
> CTD steht dabei für climb, trail, descent und ermöglicht die Einstellung der Federgabel für optimale Ergebnisse in den Bereichen Uphill, Trail und Downhill über nur einen Einstellhebel während der Fahrt.
> ...


 
Einen Hebel zu CTD ist aktuell nicht im Programm. Ich denke das wird auch nicht nötig sein. Außer du hast vor den Modus alle 5 Min. umzustellen. Ansonsten sollte man auch während der Fahrt an den Drehgriff kommen.

Zur Dämpferpumpe....
...die gibt's auf bike-discount.de extra zu kaufen. Aber dafür wird das Fahrwerk schonmal vorab auf dich abgestimmt...Ja ich weiß...schwacher Trost. 
Genauso wie der Kettenstrebenschutz: alles extra kaufen.

@ Radon: da wäre euer Service doch noch ausbaufähig. Oder?
Versenderkunkurrenz schickt bei jedem Bike eine Dämpferpumpe, Strebenschutz und einen Drehmomentschlüssel mit.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

Wie stellen die den Dämpfer und die Gabel denn auf mich vorher ein? Fragen die mich wieviel ich wiege oder so eine Standardeinstellung?

Den Hebel kannst du hier kaufen:

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-Lever--Dual-Cable--Upper-Right-Lower-Le.html

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-Lever--Sing-Cable--Upper-Right-Lower-Le.html

Einmalfür single und einmal für zwei Leitungen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

Laut H&S Bikediscount ist beim 8.0 kein Hebel nachrüstbar...


----------



## banane_2.0 (5. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wie stellen die den Dämpfer und die Gabel denn auf mich vorher ein? Fragen die mich wieviel ich wiege oder so eine Standardeinstellung?


 
Ja genau. Da musst einfach bei der Bestellung die Umbauarbeit "Fahrwerkeinstellung" hinzufügen. 0,00 EUR. Und dann unter sonstige Infos dein Gewicht angeben.

Hab's bei meinem neuen Slide 150 9.0 einfach mal gemacht. Mal sehn wie's wird. Ansonsten leih ich mir die Dämpferpumpe von nem Kumpel aus. Der hat die zu seinem neuen Canyon dazubekommen.


----------



## madre (5. Oktober 2012)

Muss man sich doch eh kaufen ? Oder glaubt ihr das ihr nie mehr nachpumpen müsst ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann hoff ich das die das noch einstellen  hab denen geschrieben, hatte das bei der Bestellung nicht gewusst.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Dann hoff ich das die das noch einstellen  hab denen geschrieben, hatte das bei der Bestellung nicht gewusst.



Die machen nichts anderes, als den Luftdruck nach den Empfehlungen des Herstellers einstellen. Das das dann wirklich passt, wäre großer Zufall.

Also investiere am besten gleich in ein Dämpferpumpe, Du wirst diese ziemlich sicher brauchen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

Gut, hatte ich sowieso vor. Hoff ich bekomm das dann hin mit dem Einstellen 
Niddas Bike da ist ist die Pumpe wahrscheinlich zwei mal da


----------



## michih. (6. Oktober 2012)

@Radon-Bikes
hat das 9.0 kein BV im dämpfer oder ist das ein druckfehler?
das 8.0 hat es.....
gibt es die möglichkeit einen remote dämpfer anstatt nen normalen zu bestellen? 


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolumbus (7. Oktober 2012)

Hey alle zusammen,

hat jemand denn schon sein aktuelles Slide 150 8.0 oder 9.0 2013 ausgeliefert bekommen? Habe eine Rechnung in der letzten Woche bekommen, in welcher mitgeteilt wird, dass das Bike 6-7 Tage nach Erhalt der Email zur Abholung bereit steht.

Habe keinen anderen Thread gefunden, um die Frage zu stellen, Sorry.


----------



## Kolumbus (7. Oktober 2012)

Was die CTD Remote Fragestellung angeht(austausch, nachrüstung,...), habe ich in der letzten Woche schon mal eine Mail bike-discount geschickt. Denke resp. hoffe,  dass ich morgen eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Oktober 2012)

Als mir wurde von Bike Discount gesagt das Remote bei dem Slide 8.0 nicht möglich ist. Bei den anderen Modellen weiß ich es nicht. 

Auslieferung ist doch erst ab KW 42 oder nicht?!?


----------



## Kolumbus (7. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

eigentlich haben die mir auch gesagt, kW 42 bzw. da ich erst um den 19.9. bestellt habe sogar 43-44 (so zumindest meine Nachfrage direkt nach der Bestellung). Verstehe halt nur nicht, weshalb ich dann eine Rechnung nebst Versandbestätigung(zu Bonn Radon)erhalte in der der o.g. Hinweis gegeben wird. Habe heute diesbezüglich auch noch eine Email geschickt, um mich zu vergewissern, wann ich das Bike in Bonn abholen kann.


----------



## michih. (7. Oktober 2012)

also für die gabel gibt es einen upgrade kit für 33 oder sowas.

für den dämpfer habe ich leider nichts gefunden. 

finde das remote ist schon fast ein muß!!!

mfg


----------



## nec1 (7. Oktober 2012)

Kolumbus schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand denn schon sein aktuelles Slide 150 8.0 oder 9.0 2013 ausgeliefert bekommen? Habe eine Rechnung in der letzten Woche bekommen, in welcher mitgeteilt wird, dass das Bike 6-7 Tage nach Erhalt der Email zur Abholung bereit steht.
> 
> Habe keinen anderen Thread gefunden, um die Frage zu stellen, Sorry.



mein slide 8.0 kam am donnerstag nachmittag, hatte eins vorbestellt und am gleichen tag als es eingestellt wurde bei bike-discount bestellt und sofort gezahlt, vllt. kams deswegen schneller.


----------



## Kolumbus (7. Oktober 2012)

Oh, das ist ja interessant. Bezahlt ist meins auch schon. Dann bin ich mal gespannt.  vielen Dank für die Nachricht!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Oktober 2012)

Meins ist seit Dienstag bezahlt... Mal schauen wann ich das Bike geschickt bekomme...


----------



## p3bbels (7. Oktober 2012)

@nec1 

Glückwunsch, viel Spass damit. 
Welche Farbe hast Du bestellt? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, werden die grünen 8.0 bereits ausgeliefert, nur die schwarzen 8.0 werden ab 42 KW erst ausgeliefert. Korrigiert mich falls ich falsch bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nec1 (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke, ja ist in grün. 

Gabel ist beim grünen Slide übrigens in weiß, anstatt schwarz wie es im Shop steht.


----------



## Kolumbus (7. Oktober 2012)

Hat denn schon überhaupt jemand ein 9.0er? Und wem ja, in welcher Farbe?
Vielleicht kommt die Serie ja später... Und ich hatte mich schon insgeheim gefreut ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (7. Oktober 2012)

michih. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> finde das remote ist schon fast ein muß!!!
> 
> mfg



Unbedingt! Ohne kann man eigentlich kaum fahren


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, meins wird schwarz... Dann muss ich wohl noch warten. 

Das Set für Remote der Gabel für 30, wo gibt's das?


----------



## michih. (7. Oktober 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Unbedingt! Ohne kann man eigentlich kaum fahren



tja, finde es halt unpassend ständig die hand vom lenker nehmen zu müßen um den bescheuerten hebel zu drücken, das jetz dann noch in 3 stufen. dann irgend wo zwischen den beinen rumfummelnd am besten mitten im downhill, weil man nicht dran gedacht hat.
es ginge so einfach mit dem neuen doppelhebel.
verstehe nicht warum das fox jetz erst bringt und warum sowas nicht standart ist bei jedem bike in der klasse.....

mfg


----------



## duc-748S (7. Oktober 2012)

michih. schrieb:


> tja, finde es halt unpassend ständig die hand vom lenker nehmen zu müßen um den bescheuerten hebel zu drücken, das jetz dann noch in 3 stufen. dann irgend wo zwischen den beinen rumfummelnd am besten mitten im downhill, weil man nicht dran gedacht hat.
> es ginge so einfach mit dem neuen doppelhebel.
> verstehe nicht warum das fox jetz erst bringt und warum sowas nicht standart ist bei jedem bike in der klasse.....
> 
> mfg



Nachrüsten wäre ja nicht das Problem, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man das an den verbauten Teilen gar nicht, oder?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michih. (7. Oktober 2012)

an der gabel kein problem am dämpfer gehts wohl nicht ohne weiteres. höchstens mal bei toxoholics anfragen was so ein umbau kostet.

mfg


----------



## Kolumbus (8. Oktober 2012)

Heute morgen eine Antwort von toxoholic bekommen.

"beim Dämpfer geht das nachrüsten, wie schon vermutet, leider nicht, dafür bräuchte man einen Float CTD Remote Dämpfer.

Bei der Gabel wäre es kein Problem..."

Warum bietet Radon keine Option an?


----------



## duc-mo (8. Oktober 2012)

Kolumbus schrieb:


> Warum bietet Radon keine Option an?


 
Warum sollten sie das gerade bei so nem Klüngelkram damit anfangen??? 

Hast du dir mal das Trumm von Remotehebel für CTD angesehen??? 
Vermutlich würde allein die Fernbedienung mit Zügen, Verlegung und den entsprechenden Remote Federelementen 200 Aufpreis bei Radon kosten, und wer würde das bei nem Einsteigerbike schon zahlen???

Ist doch nicht wild, mal runter an den Dämpfer zu fassen, wenns in den Trail geht. Eine absenkbaren Sattelstütze ohne Remote geht gar nicht, aber bei Dämpfer und Gabel komme ich sehr gut ohne aus...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das Fox das selber nicht so prickelnd findet mit dem Remote, weil das eine neue Fehlerquelle ist...

Also ich werd das mal testen sobald ich mein Bike endlich habe 

Glaub der Hebel kostet nicht die Welt. 30 Euro oder so bei toxaholic. Gibt einen Hebel nur für die Gabel und einen für beide, sprich mit mehr Leitungen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Oktober 2012)

Gerade Mail von H&S bekommen, meins wird in KW 41 versendet.


----------



## rabidi (8. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Meinst du das Grün wie bei dem Slide 150 8.0?



Jep, ist das 8.0!

Bike ist schon gut eingefahren, allerdings war vorher noch ne Menge zu tun:
-Bremsen entlüften (O-Ring einer Entlüftungsschraube war serienmässig zerfetzt...beide Bremsen miserabel entlüftet)
-Zug und Hülle vom Umwerfer kürzen (war gut 10cm zu lang)
-Reverb-Leitung kürzen inkl. Entlüften

Jetzt läufts!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Kolumbus (8. Oktober 2012)

Da hast Du ja echt viel nachbessern müssen. Hoffe, dass wenn man das bike aus Bonn abholt, dieses einwandfrei ist. Ich bin nämlich nicht unbedingt in der Lage Dein Programm durchführen zu können...


----------



## duc-mo (8. Oktober 2012)

Keine Panik... Zug bzw. Leitungslängen sind ein Stück weit "Geschmackssache". Ralph mags offensichtlich eher knapp und "aufgeräumt" am Lenkkopf. Ich hab lieber ein paar cm mehr damit bei nem 180° Lenkeinschlag (durch Sturz oder nen ungeschickten Abgang) nicht gleich was abreißt. Gerade bei der Reverb wäre das ärgerlich!
Bei der Bremse wird üblicherweise soviel Reserve gelassen das man die Vorderbremse ohne Probleme auch nach rechts montieren kann...

Das die Bremse nicht entlüftet ist, weil ne Dichtung defekt ist, ist tatsächlich ziemlich ärgerlich... Sowas hat man ja vermutlich auch nicht unbedingt in seiner Schrauberkiste parat... Was sagt Radon dazu???


----------



## p3bbels (8. Oktober 2012)

@rabidi

was hast Du für eine Größe gewählt. Bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Oktober 2012)

rabidi schrieb:


> Jep, ist das 8.0!
> 
> Bike ist schon gut eingefahren, allerdings war vorher noch ne Menge zu tun:
> -Bremsen entlüften (O-Ring einer Entlüftungsschraube war serienmässig zerfetzt...beide Bremsen miserabel entlüftet)
> ...



Ähnliches Programm hatte ich bei meinem Radon damals auch.



duc-mo schrieb:


> Keine Panik... Zug bzw. Leitungslängen sind ein Stück weit "Geschmackssache". Ralph mags offensichtlich eher knapp und "aufgeräumt" am Lenkkopf. Ich hab lieber ein paar cm mehr damit bei nem 180° Lenkeinschlag (durch Sturz oder nen ungeschickten Abgang) nicht gleich was abreißt. Gerade bei der Reverb wäre das ärgerlich!
> Bei der Bremse wird üblicherweise soviel Reserve gelassen das man die Vorderbremse ohne Probleme auch nach rechts montieren kann...
> 
> Das die Bremse nicht entlüftet ist, weil ne Dichtung defekt ist, ist tatsächlich ziemlich ärgerlich... Sowas hat man ja vermutlich auch nicht unbedingt in seiner Schrauberkiste parat... Was sagt Radon dazu???



Zug- und Leitungslängen sind nicht Geschmacksache, sondern es gibt ein technisches Optimum, das in der Montage fast erreicht werden sollte. Auch bei Radon, da das Ablängen eines Schaltzuges in passender Länge nicht teurer ist als in unpassender Länge.

Die Bremsen werden wahrscheinlich so wie sie kommen ans Rad gebaut; daher sind die Leitungen praktisch immer zu lang. Und wenn die Bremse vom Hersteller schlecht entlüftet wird (Avid!), wandert das Rad eben so in den Karton.

Wer sich allerdings nicht auf einen Händler verlassen kann und will, muß bei DOT-Bremsen sowieso früher oder später selbst entlüften bzw. Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln. Kann man ja am neuen Rad üben 

Ist aber keine Raketentechnik: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoaPUw5DliA"]Avid Elixir Disc Brake Bleed Procedure - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (8. Oktober 2012)

p3bbels schrieb:


> @rabidi
> 
> was hast Du für eine Größe gewählt. Bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge.



Ist das Bike meiner Frau, 16", sie misst ca. 170, Schrittlänge weiss ich nicht ich darf ihr grad nicht an den Schritt  . Stütze ist ca.6cm ausgezogen.
Mir passt das Bike auch noch erstaulich gut genau wie das Cube Stereo in 16" das sie vorher hatte (wird jetzt mein Winterbike).

Es gibt Leute die stören sich nicht an zu langen Leitungen, allerdings war der Zug vom Umwerfer so lang dass er extrem abstand und dazu das Standrohr der Gabel streifte.
Bremsleitungen waren korrekt gekürzt, die Reverb liegt dem Bike einfach bei mit original Leitungslänge, da hab ich ca. 30cm kürzen müssen.
Für mich wars ok, da ich eh alles an meinen Bikes selber mache, als Anfänger wäre ich sauer gewesen. (hab natürlich meine 3 ersten Bikes beim Händler gekauft).

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Oktober 2012)

Ihr macht mir ja richtig Angst das mein Bike von Radon nicht "gut" ankommt.

Kann man mit dem Slide 8.0 auch mal ne Runde durch den Bikepark drehen? Oder bricht das dann gleich auseinander?


----------



## mw.dd (8. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir ja richtig Angst das mein Bike von Radon nicht "gut" ankommt.
> ...



Meins war für eine Probefahrt ausreichend gut montiert; der Rest war Feinarbeit.



S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> ...
> Kann man mit dem Slide 8.0 auch mal ne Runde durch den Bikepark drehen? Oder bricht das dann gleich auseinander?



Definiere "Bikepark"


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Oktober 2012)

Bikepark Besuch als Anfänger. So das erste rumtollen mit ersten Sprungversuchen. 

Für Probefahrt ausreichend montiert...Klingt nicht so prickelnd...
Was alles an Feinarbeit denn?


----------



## mw.dd (8. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bikepark Besuch als Anfänger. So das erste rumtollen mit ersten Sprungversuchen...



Ich versuche mal, es Dir im Ganzen zu erklären:
1. Es gibt verschiedene Bikeparks; nicht alle haben alle Streckenarten
2. Die Strecken in einem Bikepark sind nicht alle gleich
3. Ob eine Strecke mit einem bestimmten Typ Rad mit Spaß fahrbar ist, hängt vom individuellen Fahrkönnen ab

Beispiel Braunlage: Eigentlich keine wirklich anfängertaugliche Strecke vorhanden; der Singletrail ist bei einigermaßen Fahrtechnik mit AM fahrbar, dann aber materialmordend.

Beispiel Livigno: Alle Strecken von Anfänger bis WC-DH; auch alpine Trails. Auf der Anfängerstrecke und dem Trail vom Eira/Trelapass hat man auch mit dem Tourenfully und als Einsteiger Spass. Für DH und Northshore-Line sollte man aber mit passendem Material anreisen.

Meine Meinung: Beim ersten Mal Bikepark Rad +(+Schutzausrüstung!) ausleihen (geht fast überall), später zusätzlich zum AM gebrauchtes Parkrad kaufen (bei mir Giant ReignX). Unter drei Rädern kommt man auf Dauer sowieso nicht weg 



S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> ...
> Für Probefahrt ausreichend montiert...Klingt nicht so prickelnd...
> Was alles an Feinarbeit denn?



Vorab: ab hier meine Erfahrung; beziehen sich nicht auf das aktuelle Slide, sondern den Kauf eines Stage im September 2009. Reverb war damals natürlich nicht dabei...

Aus dem Karton:
- Vorderrad rein
- Lenker/Vorbau montieren. Drehmomentschlüssel, Montagepaste und Loctite empfehlenswert
- Sattelstütze rein (Fett/Montagepaste)
- Pedale anschrauben (Fett/Montagepaste). Bitte nicht die mitgelieferten Bärentatzen...

Feinarbeit:
- Bremsleitung kürzen, Bremse entlüften (evt. herstellerabhängiges Entlüftungsset notwendig)
_(- Reverb-Leitung kürzen (entsprechendes Entlüftungsset erforderlich, wird bei OEM-Stützen nicht mitgeliefert!) )_
- Alle Schrauben auf korrektes Drehmoment und Schraubensicherung(Loctite) prüfen

Tuning:
- Kurbelumbau auf 22/36/Bash
- Ordentliche Reifen, Umrüstung auf Tubeless
- Kettenführung


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Oktober 2012)

Bremsentlüftungsset hab ich schon bestellt. Lenker, Vorbau und Rad sollte ich schaffen...

Drehmoment weiß ich nicht bei welcher Schraube wieviel...

Leitungen sind Denk ich erstmal "nur" optisches Manko, kann ich mit mehr Erfahrung später machen. 

Ja, dass ich wohl noch ein extra Bikepark/DH/Enduro Bike brauche wird mir immer bewusster  muss ich mir wohl mal eins suchen was gut ist.


----------



## duc-mo (8. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja, dass ich wohl noch ein extra Bikepark/DH/Enduro Bike brauche wird mir immer bewusster  muss ich mir wohl mal eins suchen was gut ist.



Du musst erst mal fahren lernen und solltest weniger im Internet stöbern!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (8. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Du musst erst mal fahren lernen und solltest weniger im Internet stöbern!



sorry Tschuschke, aber da muß ich duc-mo recht geben, lern erst mal die Basics.  Aber nein, er will gleich in den Park "mit ersten Sprungversuchen"


----------



## Jan89 (8. Oktober 2012)

habe da was lustiges gefunden 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433955

naja entweder er hat in 3jahren sehr viel gelernt... nicht!!!
oder es ist einfach nen Fake-Account


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (9. Oktober 2012)

Jan89 schrieb:


> habe da was lustiges gefunden
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433955
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn!!  Welche Marke wird das nächste Opfer


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Oktober 2012)

Nein, bin kein Fake Account, dafür wäre mir meine Zeit zu schade. 
Damals hab ich es leider nicht geschafft mir ein Bike zuzulegen. Jetzt hab ich es bestellt und nehme auch am Testtag von Radon in Königswinther teil. Wer will kann mich da gerne persönlich kennenlernen und sehen das ich kein Fake bin und auch nicht so "dumm" bin wie hier manche vielleicht denken und einige meiner Fragen es vermuten lassen.

Zum Thema Bikepark:
Da ich bis letztes Jahr noch im Sauerland gewohnt habe und somit auch Willingen und Winterberg direkt vor der TÜr hatte, war ich in beiden Parks/Strecken um Bikes zu testen. Leider hatte mir mein damaliges Hobby nicht viel Zeit gelassen und deshalb erst jetzt der Bikekauf.


Ja ich werd die Basics lernen! Dachte nur es wäre sinnvoll sich auch schon vorab schlau zu machen.

An die, die weiter denken ich bin ein Fake, kommt zum Testival und lernt mich kennen. Oder nehmt mich mal mit auf einen Tour/Bikepark Tag.

An die, die mir bisher Tipps gegeben haben, vielen Dank für eure freundliche Hilfe.


----------



## rabidi (9. Oktober 2012)

An die Anfänger appeliere ich immer wieder dass sie erstmal fahren sollen, Trails, Trails, Trails, mehrmals die Woche, und lernen sich AUF dem Bike zu Bewegen. Teile erst tauschen wenn man genau weiss was man braucht oder etwas kaputt ist (Ich befürchte dass 80% der Bikes hier im Forum nicht gefahren werden).
Biken ist relativ komplex (vergleiche es immer mit Schifahren), seit fast 10 Jahren fahre ich jetzt Mountainbike, angefangen hats mit nem 450 Euro Hardtail, 2000-3000km pro Jahr im heimischen Wald oder Alpen. Ich lerne jedes mal noch dazu! (beim Schifahren auch, auf den Brettern stehe ich seit 30 Jahren).
Bikepark ist schon ok, für mich aber nicht die Essenz vom Biken; wer einmal ne Woche nur mit Bike und Rucksack durch die Alpen getrailt ist weiss warum der Sport Mountainbike heisst. Im Bikepark nen Hügel runterschrubben hat einfach nicht das Feeling einer 1600Hm Abfahrt in grandioser Kulisse. 

Soviel zu Thema, habt Spass, fahrt euer Bike und schraubt dran rum...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mw.dd (9. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Thema Bikepark:
> Da ich bis letztes Jahr noch im Sauerland gewohnt habe und somit auch Willingen und Winterberg direkt vor der TÜr hatte, war ich in beiden Parks/Strecken um Bikes zu testen. ...



Sorry, aber mit der Erfahrung solche Fragen...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich so viel Erfahrung habe. Ich wollte lediglich verdeutlichen das ich nicht ein Bike kaufen will ohne vorher überhaupt mal gefahren zu sein. Ging mir da mehr um die erwähnten Basics. Hab nie behaupten das ich Profi oder sonst etwas bin. Dann würde ich nicht fragen. Mache mir nur Gedanken über die Sache und da kommen halt Fragen auf.
Das dies für viele die Jahrelang fahren und ein ordentliches Wissen über Bikes haben "lächerlich" oder "dumm" klingt, mag sein und kann ich nachvollziehen. Jedoch sollte man das vernünftig rüberbringen und die neuen die noch keine Ahnung von der Materie haben nicht gleich so abtun. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.
Klar, ich hätte auch einiges googlen oder über die Suche finden können, geb ich ja zu! 
Trotzdem finde ich es gut das es hier auch Leute gibt die meine "dummen" Fragen mit einem vernünftigen Ton beantworten und nicht gleich abfällig reagieren.


----------



## duc-mo (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs schon mal geschrieben... Die Leute hier haben kein Problem mit Fragen. Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass man den Eindruck bekommt das du dich ausschließlich durch Fragen informierst und du nicht versuchst durch eigene Recherchen, Ausprobieren oder Nachdenken selbst auf die Antworten zu kommen... Mag sein, dass der Eindruck täuscht, aber so kommts eben an... Desweiteren hat man nicht den Eindruck das es dir ums Radeln geht sondern vielmehr ums "Plaudern"... 

Wenn du dir dann schon Gedanken über ein Downhillbike machst, ohne das überhaupt mal angefangen hast zu radeln... Damit macht man sich ein Stück weit lächerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Ihr den falschen Eindruck gewonnen habt, tut mir das leid.

Nein, es ist nicht so das ich noch nie gefahren bin. Nur durch Beruf, Auslandsaufenthalte und fehlendes neues Bike hab ich den Sommer über nichts machen können.
Radeln kann ich leider erst wieder wenn ich mein Slide bekommen habe, da bei meinem alten Bike (Scott Octane, ja ich weiß es ist alt, das ist auch der Gund warum ich nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik bin) die Schwinge gebrochen ist.

Ja, aktuell schreibe ich nur da ich noch kein neues Bike habe.
Nein, ich will nicht nur plaudern sondern Infos, Tipps und Tricks sammeln um dann nach Möglichkeit wenn das Bike da ist nicht viel falsch zu machen.

Ja ich mache mir Gedanken um ein DH Bike ohne bisher eins besessen zu haben. Kaufst du dir eins ohne dich vorher auf irgendeine Art zu informieren? Aktuell bleibt mir nur die Infos im Netz und in Zeitschriften.

Ja ich denke auch nach, nur komm ich einfach nicht auf alle Antworten da ich nicht mehr up to date bin was Technik etc. angeht.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja ich mache mir Gedanken um ein DH Bike ohne bisher eins besessen zu haben. Kaufst du dir eins ohne dich vorher auf irgendeine Art zu informieren? Aktuell bleibt mir nur die Infos im Netz und in Zeitschriften.



Warte einfach mal auf dein Slide, da hast du für den Anfang alle Möglichkeiten, von Touren bis DH mit Sprüngen ist mit dem Slide alles machbar, also ideal zum erlernen sämtlicher Basics - was willst du mehr ?
Es sei denn, du hast im Lotto gewonnen und das Geld muß raus


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Oktober 2012)

Lotto nicht ganz  Dann würde ich nicht fragen und einfach von allen die Top Modelle kaufen 

Das DH Bike kommt ja auch erst frühestens nächstes Jahr. Ich hab halt nur gerne schon vorher einige Infos damit ich dann schnell bestellen kann wenn ich möchte. Genau wie mit dem Slide


----------



## ludwig3kids (9. Oktober 2012)

Kolumbus schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand denn schon sein aktuelles Slide 150 8.0 oder 9.0 2013 ausgeliefert bekommen? Habe eine Rechnung in der letzten Woche bekommen, in welcher mitgeteilt wird, dass das Bike 6-7 Tage nach Erhalt der Email zur Abholung bereit steht.
> 
> Habe keinen anderen Thread gefunden, um die Frage zu stellen, Sorry.


 
ja, ich, vorige Woche. Bezüglich Leitungslängen so wie bei anderen Radon Bike Besitzer...Reverb Leitung 30 cm zu lang,
Kettenblatt Umwerfer Bowdenzug ca. 10cm zu lang
Ich werds im Winter kürzen


----------



## Kolumbus (9. Oktober 2012)

ludwig3kids schrieb:


> ja, ich, vorige Woche. Bezüglich Leitungslängen so wie bei anderen Radon Bike Besitzer...Reverb Leitung 30 cm zu lang,
> Kettenblatt Umwerfer Bowdenzug ca. 10cm zu lang
> Ich werds im Winter kürzen



Vielen Dank für die Info! Ich werde meins am Freitag abholen. Bist Du denn zufrieden?


----------



## Kolumbus (9. Oktober 2012)

Darüber hinaus habe ich heute eine Email von Bike-Discount erhalten. Eine direkte Tauschoption für einen CTD Dämpfer oder CTD Gabel - beide mit remote - wird generell - auch gegen Aufpreis - nicht angeboten.


----------



## slide76 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo leute, kann mir einer mal ein tip geben zu dem model slide 150 8.0 
irgendwie finde ich im aktuellen fox 2013 programm bei foxracingshox oder toxoholics  den dämpfer und die gabel nicht die bei radon angeben sind. mal haben sie eine andere bezeichnung oder sie sieht anderst auf dem bild aus. vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen.
schon mal danke.


----------



## Max141111 (9. Oktober 2012)

Die Lieferzeit vom Slide 9.0 sind etwas wirr, beim blau-grünen ist es jetzt auf 43.KW verschoben, davor stand noch 42. KW und ein paar größen 46. KW. Das schwarz-blaue ist anscheinend schon vorrätig... Gestern oder so hat jemand wegen Boost Valve beim Dämpfer gefragt. In den Specs selbst taucht es zwar nicht auf, oben in der Beschreibung aber schon, wird also schon passen!


----------



## ludwig3kids (10. Oktober 2012)

Kolumbus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info! Ich werde meins am Freitag abholen. Bist Du denn zufrieden?


 
Ja, klar, der Dämpfer und die Gabel wurden von Radon nach meinem Gewicht eingestellt. Das paßt super. Das CTD ist wirklich spürbar wobei ich am liebsten die D (Descent) Stellung habe.
Gegenüber meinem alten Scott G-Zero spricht der Hinterbau, wenn gebremst wird, sehr sensibel an. Bergauf taucht der Hinterbau auch in D Stellung nicht so tief ein wie beim Scott.
Die Formula RX 2013 ist auch sehr gut. Einzig bei der Verstellung vom Druckpunkt muß man aufpassen. Das ist die Hülse, die am griff an der Bremsleitung ist. Da darf man während man da dreht auf keinen Fall den Bremshebel betätigen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber sonst kann es sein, daß Bremsflüssigkeit austritt. Zumindest bei mir ist da bei einem Hebel ein bischen rausgekommen. Kann aber uch sein, daß da Bremsflüssigkeit unter der Gummidichtung war. Jedenfalls hat mich das sehr erschreckt als das passiert ist. Aber jetzt kommt nichts mehr raus, auch nicht, wenn ich den Bremshebel mit aller Kraft bis zum Griff ziehe.

Conclusio: Wenns so bleibt, bin ich mit dem Bike voll zufrieden, für meine Bedürfnisse (ein Bike für Alles) genau das Richtige


----------



## Kolumbus (10. Oktober 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen thread! Dann freu ich mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute morgen die Versandbestätigung erhalten für mein schwarzes 150 8.0. Hoff ich seh die Sendung bald online das ich weiß wann sie ankommt


----------



## Kolumbus (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe heute in Bonn angerufen. Bike ist montiert  es kann abgeholt werden!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Meins ist noch nicht raus...Kann's kaum erwarten...


----------



## Kolumbus (10. Oktober 2012)

Es geht mir ähnlich


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Hast du auch den DHL link schon online?
Versandbestätigung hab ich heute Morgen vor sieben bekommen.


----------



## duc-748S (10. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hast du auch den DHL link schon online?
> Versandbestätigung hab ich heute Morgen vor sieben bekommen.



Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er es abholt 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc-mo (10. Oktober 2012)

Könnt ich das nicht auf eurem Account Gesichtbuch posten statt den Thread damit voll zu spamen?!?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Ah Sorry, hab mich vertan. Dachte "da geht's dir wie mir" war auf das Versenden bei mir bezogen.


----------



## Kolumbus (10. Oktober 2012)

Versandbestätigung habe ich bereits letzten Freitag erhalten. Dann ist es gestern in Bonn angeliefert worden und wurde montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wohtho (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir ein Radon Slide 150 8.0 in Schwarz/Schlumpfblau bestellt. Hab eigentlich erst im November mit der Auslieferung gerechnet. Das Bike ist aber heute  beim Händler bzw. Radon-Partner eingetroffen und bereits montiert, morgen wird das gute Stücke abgeholt


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Oktober 2012)

Wird Zeit, dass die 9.0 ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Flitschbirne (11. Oktober 2012)

KW42 noch aktuell?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Oktober 2012)

ich hoffe es


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Oktober 2012)

Meins ist noch in der Montage...


----------



## slide76 (11. Oktober 2012)

ist ja echt schlimm!  das kann man ja fast hier nicht mehr lesen, hoffe mal das manche bald ihr rad bekommen und man wieder hier fachliche beiträge hat. 
aber ich denke wenn bei dem (einen) oder anderen das rad angekommen ist wird die fragerei noch schlimmer werden... für manche ist es wohl eine lebensaufgabe hier den aktuellen online stand ihres rades mitzuteilen. wenn´s kommt - dann kommt´s!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolumbus (11. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es Dich so nervt, erscheint es mir mehr als unverständlich dann noch Zeit für einen Beitrag zu opfern respektive überhaupt nach wie vor den Beiträgen hier Beachtung zu schenken. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass Du Anderen Restriktionen der Art auferlegen kannst, dass Du den Inhalt der Beiträge bestimmen oder aber diese pauschal als werthaltig oder nicht bewerten kannst. Dabei handelt es sich doch wohl  um eine reine Ansichtssache.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=602947

Kein Stress Leute. Denke in dem oben genanntn Thread kann man ruhig über den Versandstatus schreiben und hier bleibts dann bei der Technik.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Gerade mein neues 150 8.0 eingebrembst. Bis jetzt ist alles geil an dem Bike. Morgen gibt's den ersten Ausritt. 

Ach ja, die Bremse hat vorne als die nass wurde gequietscht. Weiß nicht ob das normal ist. 
Bremsweite der Hebel gut einstellbar für mich. Bremspunkt auch, wobei der Spielraum nicht so groß ist.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Gerade mein neues 150 8.0 eingebrembst. Bis jetzt ist alles geil an dem Bike. Morgen gibt's den ersten Ausritt.
> 
> Ach ja, die Bremse hat vorne als die nass wurde gequietscht. Weiß nicht ob das normal ist.
> Bremsweite der Hebel gut einstellbar für mich. Bremspunkt auch, wobei der Spielraum nicht so groß ist.



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Slide !
Es ist vollbracht  und jetzt kehrt hier vielleicht auch wieder etwas Ruhe ein .

Bremsen quietschen gerne wenn sie nass werden, ist nichts ungewöhnliches.

Und stell mal ein paar Bildchen ein !


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Erste Bild nach dem Zusammenbau im Keller ist in meinen Photos. Anders hab ich es per Handy nicht geschafft.

Fragen werden bestimmt noch einige kommen


----------



## Alex476 (12. Oktober 2012)

Schick schick 
Der Vorbau sieht mega lang aus...täuscht das?
Wie breit ist der Lenker?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung 
Hab keinen Vergleich zu anderen Vorbauten...
Erste Eindruck von mir ist das es für mich passt...
Sorry...


----------



## mynoxin (13. Oktober 2012)

Meins kam gestern. Einziges Manko: leitungsführung der reverb echt lang. Werde sie am Sattel fixieren, ohne zu kürzen.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## mw.dd (13. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Erste Bild nach dem Zusammenbau im Keller ist in meinen Photos. Anders hab ich es per Handy nicht geschafft.
> 
> Fragen werden bestimmt noch einige kommen



Ich hoffe, Du hast nicht vor, mit dieser Leitungsführung der Reverb loszufahren. Das wird ziemlich sicher beim Einfedern - erst recht abgesenkt - zu Schleifgeräuschen führen.

Damit ist die erste Frage hoffentlich schon erledigt


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Erste Bild nach dem Zusammenbau im Keller ist in meinen Photos. Anders hab ich es per Handy nicht geschafft.
> 
> Fragen werden bestimmt noch einige kommen



Wenn du den Sattel so hoch fahren musst wie auf dem Foto dann ist der Rahmen aber zu klein für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (13. Oktober 2012)

Ist bei euch nen Steinschlagschutz am unterrohr? Muss das nachrüsten.

Und was noch a bisl doof is, sind die Ventile. Tankstelle adé. Gibt's ne Lösung außer per Hand?

mfg mynoxin


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Oktober 2012)

Tankstelle? Hol die ne standpumpe. Ich brauch da nur ein paar Hübe und der Reifen ist voll. Oder neuer LRS.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. Oktober 2012)

Wie wärs mit einem Adapter für ein paar cent?


----------



## mynoxin (13. Oktober 2012)

Hab ne handpumpe für die Ventile, aber auf 4 Bar komm ich nich. Standpumpe werd ich mir mal ansehen


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. Oktober 2012)

Vier bar ist ohnehin viel zu viel. Ich würde hochstens mit zwei fahren, es sei denn du wiegst sehr viel.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## mynoxin (13. Oktober 2012)

Im Gelände is das klar. Auf Asphalt sind mir 2 definitiv zu träge.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Oktober 2012)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Adapter für ein paar cent?



Adapter? Wenn du doch von Sclaverandventil auf Schraderventil umrüsten willst musst du doch die Felge aufbohren.

4 bar ist aber echt was viel. Ich fahre höchstens mit 2bar.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Oktober 2012)

Gekürzt hab ich die Leitung noch nicht. Das muss ich mal in Ruhe machen, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe. Hab allerdings noch nichts schleifen gehört. Was soll denn da wo Schleifen?

Ich find das Bike bis jetzt passend. Ist ein 20" Rahmen. Der nächst größere hätte wahrscheinlich auch gepasst, jedoch die Sitzrohrlänge wäre "nur" 2,5cm länger gewesen laut Geo Daten. Obertöne "nur" 1,5 cm länger. Glaub ich komm mit dem Rad zurecht


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Oktober 2012)

Ist aber echt eine echt hohe Sattelüberhöhung...mein Cousin fährt auch so...er ist aber auch um einiges Größer wie ich und fährt dazu noch einen Cannondale Rahmen in XL.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen so zu fahren. Aber wenn es für dich so passt ist doch okay,obwohl es wirklich so aussieht als hätte es auch ne nummer größer gepasst.

In sachen Rahmengröße hat Canyon da auch um längen die Nase vorn. Durch die Erfassung aller relevanten Körperlängen wird die optimale Rahmengröße errechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Oktober 2012)

Also bei Canyon kam bei mir Größe L beim Netve AM raus...
Bin früher auch so Gefahren.

Mich interessiert eher was da Schleifen soll wegen der Leitung? Hat jemand ein Bild wie man es am sinnvollsten verlegt?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. Oktober 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Adapter? Wenn du doch von Sclaverandventil auf Schraderventil umrüsten willst musst du doch die Felge aufbohren.
> 
> 4 bar ist aber echt was viel. Ich fahre höchstens mit 2bar.



Ich meine so etwas: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ventil-Adapt...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3ccb817621

Ob man wirklich bohren muss, damit ein Autoventil durchpasst, kommt auf die Felge an. Bei meinen Mavic Crossmax müsste man nur eine Reduzierhülse rausnehmen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Oktober 2012)

Okay wenn eine Reduzierhülse im LRS ist schraubt man diesen raus. Aber ich denke, dass es nicht bei den Radon Bikes der Fall ist.

Meine Standpumpe hat eine Aufnahme für beide Ventile.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

also ich habe am Freitag auch mein Slide 8.0 bekommen und gestern mit einem Kumpel dann auch eine Tour gemacht.

Also absolut geil das Teil.
Gut, davor fuhr ich ein Realbike. 

Was ich aber gern wissen wollte, wenn ich jetzt mal nicht in die Pedalen trete, ist das Klackern des Hinterrades etwas laut. Kumpel hat ein 2011er Modell 7.0 dort ist es wesentlich leiser, was mir auch besser gefallen würde. Kann man da was einstellen?

Dann noch eine Frage, beim Dämpfer vorne, da muss ich die Kappe abnehmen um die Dämpferpumpe anzubringen, gibt es den so was wie einen Schlüssel für die Kappe, mit den Fingern das Teil abzudrehen ist ne mühselige Arbeit 

MFG


----------



## Sylan (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin, so auch ich hab mein slide 150 - 8.0 - 16" schwarz blau bekommen 

am dienstag hatte ich eine mail bekommen das slide ist wieder verfügbar ist, gegen abend bestellt ( wohl das letzte) denn dann war es wieder ausverkauft ;-)
mittwochs morgens die Rechnungs-Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen und gestern (samstag) war es da.   - finde das echt schnell!!!!

wo ich etwas bedenken hatte war bei der größe, denn wenn man kein riese ist dann wird es bei einem kleinen rahmen und 150mm federweg schwer.
die überstandshöhe ist ja 74cm sollte also reichen.. bin 1.67 mit einer schrittlänge bei 76cm und ich sagmal es passt  kann zwar nicht dolle auf dem oberrohr nach vorne rutschen aber ich setze nicht auf wenn ich absteige ;-) ( nur als info falls eine auch eins kaufen möchte).

so war eigentlich am rad alles top bis auf einen kleinen lackschaden am umlenker,  aber "shit happens!" klebeband drüber und weiter.

wo ich noch bedenken hatte war bei der REVERB, ob sie überhaupt passt von der länge her aber auch das war okay musste sie doch fast ganz reinschieben, dementsprechend hab ich nun fast 50cm leitung über. okay muß ich noch kürzen auch bei den restlichen zügen und leitungen muß ich mal schauen. schade ist nur das man den entlüftungssatz nicht mitbekommt den es beim einzelkauf ja gibt.

der FLASCHENHALTER war auch so ein punkt was MEIN rad haben sollte und bei einem kleinen rahmen nicht immer so einfach ist.
werde den "BBB Sidecage II  -  BBC-10" montieren (hab ihn am alten bike auch) da geht auch ne 750ml flasche rein, ABER!!! muß man an der unteren lasche wo die flasche drauf sitz das sie nicht durchrutscht ein 1,2cm hohes abstandsklötzchen dran machen, denn ohne sitz die flasche zu weit unten und  der dämpfer ctd hebel bleibt an der flasche hängen.

eine LUFTPUMPE ist auch etwas schlecht anzubringen da neber dem flaschen halter ja die leitungen verlaufen.
ich werde mir dann die " TOPEAK - Micro Rocket Alu" und den optionalen halten "TMR-2C" besorgen der kommt dann an das untere sattelrohr aber richtung hinterrad.

und für den reserveschlauch gibt es dann die Satteltasche von  "TOPEAK - Wedge Pack II, Micro" die sollte mir der reverb funktionieren.

bei der ersten ausfahrt hatte ich leichte geräuche wenn ich das mittler kettenblatt benutz hab obwohl es nirgens geschliffen hat, ich gehe mal davon aus das es an der billigen kette liegt. mal sehen die nächsten tage so bringen,
am hinten dämpfer hatte ich wohl zuwenig luft gehabt denn irgendwie war das absacken immer gleich, egal welche einstellung ist gewählt hatte.bei einem körpergewicht von 65kg bin dann mal auf ca.150psi gegangen und in der grundstellung (draufsetzen) sackt es dann etwas 10mm ein und beim belasten fühlt es sich auch besser an. testfahrt und offroad einsatz steht noch an ;-)


soo das war es nun erst mal für den anfang, ein paar fotos hab ich auch noch gemacht gemacht. wenn alles dran montiert ist sag ich bescheid und mach bilder  

gruss sylan


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Oktober 2012)

Klingt gut. War gerade auch das erste mal mit meinen 150 8.0 im Wald. Bin von der Uphill und Downhill Performance bis jetzt sehr begeistert. 

Thema Leitungskürzung: Gibt's irgendwo ne Anleitung?!? Wo gibt's das Kit zum kürzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylan (14. Oktober 2012)

Für die reverb hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle nur das gefunden :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m45/k392/rock-shox.html?od=&ft=1

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwetOx-DIkc"]Reverb hose shortening (threaded barb) - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsRlj_JJ8t0"]Reverb remote system bleed - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.kriewel.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/anleitung_reverb.pdf

auch auch gleich zu den bremsen hab ich das gefunden :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m444/k615/formula.html?od=&ft=1

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday--How-to-Bleed-Formula-RX-Disc-Brakes.html


oder eben direkt beim hersteller auf der seite schauen.


gruss sylan


----------



## tillibebek (14. Oktober 2012)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich habe am Freitag auch mein Slide 8.0 bekommen und gestern mit einem Kumpel dann auch eine Tour gemacht.
> 
> ...



Zum Klackern.... fahr mal 200-300km. Danach wirst du nix mehr hören.


----------



## mcmoos (14. Oktober 2012)

Kürzen der Reverb, hat anscheind bei einigen auch ohne entlüften geklappt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=566352&highlight=reverb+k%FCrzen


----------



## mcmoos (14. Oktober 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Zum Klackern.... fahr mal 200-300km. Danach wirst du nix mehr hören.



Warum sollte der Freilauf leiser werden.

Gibt halt einfach verschiedene Arten und Lautstärken vom Klackern des Freilaufes. Ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## nen (14. Oktober 2012)

@Reverb: kürzen ging bei mir ohne entlüften, ansonsten ist ja das Entflüftungskit um  15 auch nicht so teuer.

Andere Frage: Ich wollt gleich mal das Cockpit wie am HT sauber machen und die SLX Ganganzeige abbauen. Leider hat meine SLX M670 unterhalb der Anzeige keine Abdeckplatte wie meine XT. 
Laut Tech Doc handelt es sich auch nicht mehr um die runde Platte. Hat hier Radon die Kappe vergessen? Vielleicht hat ja sonst schon jemand die Ganganzeige abmontiert. Zum Nachkaufen habe ich die Platte bisher auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Sylan (14. Oktober 2012)

hallo nen, ja das problem hab ich eben auch, kein deckel unter der anzeige :-( hab auch so nichts im netz gefunden nur eben bei paul und fitz die auflistung von den teilen an der schaltung mit einer artikelnummer.

eben wie bei dir der link.

werde morgen mal beim händler nachfragen ob die mir so was bestellen können.

achja, wo haste denn die leitung gekürzt , am sattel oder am drücker?


----------



## nen (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Sylan, danke für deine Rückmeldung!

Gekürzt habe ich am Drücker, genau wie im Sram Video beschrieben[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwetOx-DIkc"]Reverb hose shortening (threaded barb) - YouTube[/nomedia].


----------



## tillibebek (14. Oktober 2012)

mcmoos schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Freilauf leiser werden.
> 
> Gibt halt einfach verschiedene Arten und Lautstärken vom Klackern des Freilaufes. Ist Geschmacksache.



Erfahrungswerte...mehr nicht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k392/a70920/reverb-kabelfuehrung.html?mfid=45

Wo und wiehabt ihr die Führung befestigt?

Reicht das Bleeding Kit zum Kürzen der Leitung aus oder braucht man noch etwas?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (15. Oktober 2012)

Als die Leitung hab ich unter dem oberem Rohr verlegt, da sind sogar noch die Halterung dafür angebracht.
Direkt neben der Leitung vom Umwerfer.

Wie sieht es den aus beim Dämpfer vorne. 
Da muss ich die Kappe abnehmen  um die Dämpferpumpe anzubringen, gibt es den so was wie einen Schlüssel  für die Kappe, mit den Fingern das Teil abzudrehen ist ne mühselige  Arbeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (15. Oktober 2012)

Ist das ein Kindergarten... 

Das Teil ist ne Abdeckung, damit kein Schmutz ins Ventil kommt. Die wird handfest zugedreht und fertig. Ein "Werkzeug"... Das ist doch absolut lächerlich!!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Oktober 2012)

@ nen

wo gibts denn das Bleeding Kit für die Reverb für 15 Euro? Hab es nur bei H&S für 33 Euro gefunden...


----------



## rabidi (15. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ist das ein Kindergarten...



Es könnte aber auch lustig sein wenns nicht so traurig wäre...


Reverbleitung kürzen: es geht ohne zu entlüften aber wenn man es zum ersten Mal macht sind die Chancen gross dass es nicht hinhaut!

Anfänger sollten im Laden kaufen, ist ein gutgemeinter Tipp!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2012)

Die drei Reverbs, die ich bis jetzt in den Händen hatte, haben ohne EntlÜften nicht mal brauchbar funktioniert...
Das mit dem KÜrzen wÜrde ich daher nur mit Bleeding Kit oder ErsatzstÜtze angehen.


----------



## nen (15. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> @ nen
> 
> wo gibts denn das Bleeding Kit für die Reverb für 15 Euro? Hab es nur bei H&S für 33 Euro gefunden...


beim Gabelprofi, der fehlende Torxschlüssel 25/10 sollte ja bei einem Selbstschrauber vorhanden sein bzw. ist er auch an so manch Miniwerkzeug auffindbar


----------



## ludwig3kids (15. Oktober 2012)

Sylan schrieb:


> Moin, so auch ich hab mein slide 150 - 8.0 - 16" schwarz blau bekommen
> 
> 
> der FLASCHENHALTER war auch so ein punkt was MEIN rad haben sollte und bei einem kleinen rahmen nicht immer so einfach ist.
> ...


----------



## Sylan (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ludwig, ich hab mal ein paar bilder abgelegt unter foto. (nur mal so wie ich mir das dann gedacht hab.) hab alles eben nur mal schnell hingefrickelt.
also der abstand sollte schon 13mm sein, zum test dann eben einfach mal die luft aus dem dämpfer lassen, bei der gelegenheit kann man auch die reverbleitung prüfen ob die am hinterreifen schleift wenn die unten ist und man voll durchgefedert hat. bei mir war es der fall gewesen da ich doch recht weit runterkomme mit der sattelstütze. hab nun (provisorisch) mal die leitungsführung verwendet. aber muß ja jeder selbst sehen wie es bei ihm passt. noch mal zu dem halter, ich werde dann wohl ein kleines loch in den halterzapfen bohren und den alublock festschrauben aber auch das kann ja jeder machen wie er will ;-) erster gedanke war eben doppelseitiges klebeband. 500ml flasche ist okay bei der 750 wird es etwas knapp aber ist auch machbar, es wird dann wohl ne 600ml flasche sein die reinkommt. die leitungen laufen am F-halten vorbei hab nur die orginal führung hoch und runter geschoben oder eben unten dann ein kabelbinder ( dann im schwarz natürlich ) drum machen.

oder aber den flaschenhalter komplett noch ober versetzen mit einer extra platte.

Trinken wird ehh überbewertet ;-)

so ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.  gruss sylan


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (15. Oktober 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich auch Probleme mit den Bremsscheiben an deinem Slide 10 ?
> Ich meine konkret den Aluspider. Ich hab schon den 2 Satz Bremsscheiben drauf und die fangen schon wieder an zu knacken.



Das habe ich auch beim 2012 9.0 (The One). Ganz arg laut und wenig vertrauenserweckend. Bis ich überhaupt mal raus hatte, dass es der Spider ist. Manchmal knackt es noch 3 Minuten nach dem Abstellen des Bikes im Keller vor sich hin. Also nächstes Mal Center Lock?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (15. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Gerade mein neues 150 8.0 eingebrembst. Bis jetzt ist alles geil an dem Bike. Morgen gibt's den ersten Ausritt.
> 
> Ach ja, die Bremse hat vorne als die nass wurde gequietscht. Weiß nicht ob das normal ist.
> Bremsweite der Hebel gut einstellbar für mich. Bremspunkt auch, wobei der Spielraum nicht so groß ist.



Auweia - ich wollt Dir (nachdem ich Deine Fotos gesehen habe) gerade noch empfehlen, das Rad 2 Nummern größer zu nehmen. Du hast ja eine Sattelüberhöhung wie Tony Martin auf seiner Zeitfahrmaschine. Vielleicht geht ja noch ein Umtausch. 

Oder das Bild zeigt das Bike vor Einstellung auf Deine Körpergröße. Falls nicht: Vorsict vor Rahmenbruch - die Stütze ist zuweit draußen und hat so zu große Hebelkräfte. Ansonsten darfst Du Dich auf das Slide freuen - ich bin mit meinem extrem zufrieden. Von großen Sprüngen würde ich Dir je nach Gewicht aufgrund der Laufräder abraten - oder nochmal informieren, ob die CC-LR das aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Oktober 2012)

Also die Stütze ist um einiges weiter drin als dieser max. Strich auf der Stütze. Das wird schon passen. Ist auch noch weiter rein gekommen als auf dem Bild. Ist eh nur die Uphill Einstellung. Das wird schon passen. 

So viel zu den Tipps aus dem Forum welche Rahmengröße passt 

Ja ich weiß, ich hätte es Probefahren sollen. Aber für mich passt es
Mir gefällt das Bike und es fährt super


----------



## mynoxin (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich stell mir grad die Federung ordentlich ein, die Fox Geschichte ist ja sehr empfindlich. Und ich schaff es nicht, die druckstufe der Gabel so einzustellen, dass sie zu schnell ausfedert. Komisch?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## duc-mo (15. Oktober 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Und ich schaff es nicht, die druckstufe der Gabel so einzustellen, dass sie zu schnell ausfedert. Komisch?



Das wird ja immer besser hier...


----------



## mynoxin (15. Oktober 2012)

Druckstufe? Zugstufe! Na, ihr wisst was ich meine.
Außerdem muss ich sagen, dass mir ein Kommentar wie der vorige eher sinnlos erscheint und nicht zum Thema passt.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## duc-mo (15. Oktober 2012)

Was erwartest du denn auf diese "Frage" für eine "Antwort"...

Du weißt doch nicht mal was du überhaupt fragen willst...


----------



## mynoxin (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich erwarte nix. Aber eben auch keinen dummen Kommentar. Und was ich fragen will und was nicht, überlässt du besser mir. Vielen dank!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylan (15. Oktober 2012)

ganz ruhig!!!! sind wir nicht alle ein wenig slide!!!!

also bei mir war es bei der zugstufe auch nicht so doll das sie mir entgegen gesprungen ist und das rad sich vom boden abgehoben hat wie in machen einstellungs-filmchen zu sehen, denke einfach das liegt daran das alles neu ist und es erst ein paar mal flutschen muß bis es sich eingespielt hat.
hatte sie auf ganz low gedreht da ging sie eben langsam raus .. also hab ich mal die golde mitte gewählt und gut ist es erst mal und wahrscheinlich wird sie auch so eingestellt bleiben.  es wird ehh alles überbewertet!


----------



## duc-mo (15. Oktober 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Und was ich fragen will und was nicht, überlässt du besser mir.



Dann darfst du dich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn du Kommentare wie diese zu lesen bekommst...  

Es geht tatsächlich um die "Zugstufe" und das von dir beschriebene "Verhalten" ist absolut nicht erwünscht, also warum sollte man das provozieren?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (15. Oktober 2012)

Kindergarten?

Also ich glaube du kommst aus einem Kindergarten.
Die Kappe ist fast bündig wenn sie ein gedreht ist das einzige was ich wollte, ist mir die Sache vereinfachen wenn ich sie wieder raus drehen will.

Aber anscheinend kann man hier keine Frage stellen, ohne gleich hier so dumme Antwort zu bekommen.

Nur weil mynoxin Druckstufe geschrieben hat, meinst du auch hier ein auf super Schlau zumachen.
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass er sich eventuell verschrieben hat, oder an Zugstufe gedacht hat und aus versehen Druckstufe geschrieben hat. Hmm so was nehmt MENSCHLICH !!! Kennst wohl nicht.

MFG


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Oktober 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch beim 2012 9.0 (The One). Ganz arg laut und wenig vertrauenserweckend. Bis ich überhaupt mal raus hatte, dass es der Spider ist. Manchmal knackt es noch 3 Minuten nach dem Abstellen des Bikes im Keller vor sich hin. Also nächstes Mal Center Lock?



dachte schon ich bin der Einzige - das sind die Nieten zwischen Spider und Bremsfläche, die lösen sich minimal und das knackt dann. Hat mit den 6 Befestigungsschrauben nix zu tun. Das würde mit Center Lock genauso Knacken.
Radon tauscht mir die Scheiben jetzt gegen XT-Scheiben.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Oktober 2012)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Die Kappe ist fast bündig wenn sie ein gedreht ist das einzige was ich wollte, ist mir die Sache vereinfachen wenn ich sie wieder raus drehen will.



Dreh mal an der Gabelabsenkung, dann kommt die Kappe weiter heraus.


----------



## kevinphillip (16. Oktober 2012)

Ist das geil hier.....;-)))))))))))


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (16. Oktober 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> dachte schon ich bin der Einzige - das sind die Nieten zwischen Spider und Bremsfläche, die lösen sich minimal und das knackt dann. Hat mit den 6 Befestigungsschrauben nix zu tun. Das würde mit Center Lock genauso Knacken.
> Radon tauscht mir die Scheiben jetzt gegen XT-Scheiben.



Hast Du auch The One? Harmoniert das mit XT-Scheiben? Mehrgewicht?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Oktober 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Hast Du auch The One? Harmoniert das mit XT-Scheiben? Mehrgewicht?



ich hab die The One. Die XT-BS sollen auch, laut Radon, gut funktionieren mit der The One. Mehrgewicht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## mynoxin (16. Oktober 2012)

Für duc-mo zur Erklärung, damit er weiter klug*******n kann: beim einstellen war die zugstufe auf ein Maximum gestellt vom Versender. Daher wunderte es mich, dass das unerwünschte Verhalten trotz dieser voreinstellung nicht auftrat. Ergo: das verhalten der Gabel habe ich nicht provoziert, sondern nur festgestellt, dass es nicht stattfindet.
Und noch was: für Leute, die das alles als amüsant bewerten besteht immernoch die Möglichkeit, nichts zu schreiben, denn: wer so schlau ist wie ihr es seid, sollte wissen, dass es Off-Topic ist und hier nichts verloren hat.

Und damit zurück zum Thema!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (16. Oktober 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Dreh mal an der Gabelabsenkung, dann kommt die Kappe weiter heraus.



DANKE, das ist doch eine sehr hilfreiche Aussage. 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (16. Oktober 2012)

Tja, man muss sich schon fragen wer hier der Geisterfahrer ist... 

Über die Funktionsweise bzw. die Einstellmöglichkeiten einer Gabel oder das notwendige "Werkzeug" um ne Ventilkappe zu montieren kann man sich auch an anderer Stelle informieren, da muss man nicht den Thread zum Slide vollspammen. Die Gabel wird vermutlich an jedem zweiten AM verbaut... 

Wegen der "Grundeinstellung" vom Hersteller... Die ist ungefähr so viel wert wie ein feuchter Händedruck, da wundert mich gar nichts...  

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...te-setup-von-gabel-und-federbein.217622.2.htm


----------



## mynoxin (16. Oktober 2012)

Lob an duc-mo für einen hilfreichen comment!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. Oktober 2012)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> DANKE, das ist doch eine sehr hilfreiche Aussage.
> 
> MFG



Um den Luftdruck einzustellen solltest du die Absenkung allerdings wieder deaktivieren. Also nur kurz absenken um die Kappe zu lösen, Einstellung dann ohne Absenkung durchführen.

Zur Zugstufe: Geht wohl eher darum, dass man für die anfängliche Grundeinstellung ja erstmal einen Klick unter dem nicht gewollten "Hüpfen" bleibt. Wenns nicht Hüpft, kann ich natürlich auch schlecht einen klick drunter bleiben. Aber ansonsten machst die Zugstufe halt einfach auf ganz schnell und passt dann von dort aus an.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Oktober 2012)

uberdämpft nennt man das wenn man Zug oder DruckStufe komplett offen hat und es noch nicht reicht.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (17. Oktober 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Um den Luftdruck einzustellen solltest du die Absenkung allerdings wieder deaktivieren. Also nur kurz absenken um die Kappe zu lösen, Einstellung dann ohne Absenkung durchführen.



Danke, hab ich mir aber schon gedacht und auch immer deaktiviert.

MFG


----------



## duc-mo (17. Oktober 2012)

Fahrt die Gabel doch erst mal ein... Desweiteren, sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass das "Hüpfen" nur eine grobe Orientierungshilfe ist. Auf dem Trail muss die Abstimmung passen und deshalb sollte man die Abstimmung dort vornehmen, Hilfestellung dazu gibts unendlich viele im Internet.


----------



## kevinphillip (17. Oktober 2012)

Ferien..;-))))------


----------



## mcmoos (18. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand schon einen Platten gehabt oder hat die Schläuche ausgetauscht?

Viele Hersteller verbauen light Schläuche um hier günstig am Gewicht zu tunen. War bei meinem Canyon so.

Wenn dem so seinen sollte kommen die raus.


----------



## derStuka (19. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht sollten sich Radon Kunden an dieser Stelle an die Jungs vom Versand von Radon wenden. Was hier, in Bezug auf die Einstellung des Fahrwerks geschrieben wird lässt einem ja die Haare zu Berge stehen !!! Dilletanten !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Oktober 2012)

Also bis jetzt kann ich mich über mein Fahrwerk nicht beschweren. Einstellung Uphill sehr gut. Dann umstellen auf Downhill ebenfalls deutlich mehr Downhill Performance.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. Oktober 2012)

Man sollte den ganzen Fahrwerkskrempel auch nicht überbewerten. Biken sollte den Kopf frei machen. Das macht doch kein Sinn ständig an iergendwelchen Hebelchen rumzumachen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Oktober 2012)

Es erleichtert aber das biken ungemein mit einem harten Fahrwerk bergauf und einem guten abgestimmten offenen bergab.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Oktober 2012)

Also meiner Kopf Freiheit tut es keinen Abbruch, wenn ich immer mal wieder runter an den Dämpfer fass..


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (20. Oktober 2012)

Hab da mal eine Frage, wenn ich im ZickZack fahre (links rechts) , höre ich wie die hintere Bremse wo schleift, ist das normal ?

MFG


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja, in starken Kurven verwindet sich da schon mal was. Hab ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja, nur finde ich das schon recht laut, was mich schon stört.

MFG


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Oktober 2012)

Mach die XT Scheiben drauf. Damit soll das Quietschen und so weg sein.


----------



## duc-748S (21. Oktober 2012)

Wurde von Formula nich gesagt, dass sie für die 2013er Modelle Gegenmaßnahmen getroffen haben, um eben genau dieses quietschen zu unterbinden?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Oktober 2012)

Das Klingeln und schleifen sollte unterbunden werden, indem sie die Scheibenstärke wieder erhöht haben und die Scheiben sich somit nicht mehr so stark verwinden. Das Quietschen rührt ja eher von den Materialien, oder? Aber wie stark die Scheiben jetzt sind, weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht bringen die XT Scheiben ja trotzdem noch was


----------



## duc-748S (21. Oktober 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Das Klingeln und schleifen sollte unterbunden werden, indem sie die Scheibenstärke wieder erhöht haben und die Scheiben sich somit nicht mehr so stark verwinden. Das Quietschen rührt ja eher von den Materialien, oder? Aber wie stark die Scheiben jetzt sind, weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht bringen die XT Scheiben ja trotzdem noch was



Achso, dann habe ich das bestimmt verwechselt 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Oktober 2012)

Naja du ja nicht wirklich, S.Tschuschke sprach ja vom Quietschen, wobei es in der Frage ja schon ums Schleifen und Klingeln ging.. Egal, ich will hier nich klug********n, sondern nur Verwechslungsfehlern und damit verbundenen Fehlkäufen vorbeugen


----------



## pk1971 (21. Oktober 2012)

Haben die Scheiben eine 6 Loch Aufnahme oder Center-Lock an dem Slide 8??


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Oktober 2012)

6-Loch


----------



## Bjoern1980 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin noch komplett neu hier im Forum und auch recht frisch beim MTB fahren dabei.
Ich würde mir bald gerne das radon Slide 150 8.0 holen, da mir mein Cube AMS 100 nicht mehr ausreicht was Federweg angeht. 

Nun habe ich hier von einigen gelesen, sie würden beim Slide von 3 Scheiben vorne auf 2 Scheiben umrüsten, also die Schaltung. Kann mir jemand erklären was daran der Vorteil bzw. nachteil ist. Ich denke immer dann fehlen mir doch die leichten Gänge um am Berg selber hoch zu pedalieren. Denn das möchte ich unbedingt können.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Kolumbus (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

also ich habe bei meinem Cannondale vorne auch nur zwei und ich muss sagen, dass ich häufig unzufrieden darüber bin. Will man tatsächlich mal ganz steile Passagen hoch (in der Bike steht immer eine Rampe) hat man echt ein Problem. Die Übersetzung ist dann nicht perfekt. 
Als Begründung für die Zwei wird meistens die "Gewichtsersparnis" und der Umstand genannt, dass viele Gänge bei einer Dreierbelegung vorne doppelt vorhanden sind.
Falls Du wirklich mal steil hinauf willst, würde ich es immer bei einer Dreier Scheibe belassen. Beobachet man zudem den Markt, sind racer, country ... häufig auf Zweier Scheibe unterwegs, aber grundstätzlich alle AM - außer vielleicht ein paar 29 Zoll - mit Dreierscheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (21. Oktober 2012)

Was ihr meint sind die Kettenblätter auf der Kurbel.

Ob 2-fach oder 3-fach hat mit der Übersetzung erst mal nichts zu tun. Wenn ihr nen kurzen "Berggang" braucht, sollte ein 22er oder 24er Kettenblatt drauf. Dazu paßt ein 32er bis 38er als großes Blatt. 24/32/42 sind übliche Abstimmung bei 3-fach. Bei nem Umbau schmeißt man das große raus und installiert dafür ein Bash. Ich fahre 22/36/Bash und habe weder an Anstiegen noch in Flachstücken das Gefühl das mir irgendwas fehlt, ich bin aber tendentiell auch eher der "Hamster"... Im Downhill ist das Bash super, weils die Aufsetzer reduziert und wenn man doch mal aufsetzt muss man nicht mit Zahnausfall rechnen.

Ganz allgeimein ist der Vorteil bei einer 2-fach Kurbel die größere Bodenfreiheit und bedingt durch die bessere Einstellbarkeit des Umwerfers kann man tatsächlich alle Ritzel mit beiden Kettenblättern fahren. Bei 3-fach ist das nicht schleiffrei möglich. Gerade unter Last kommt man so länger mit dem gerade eingelegten Kettenblatt klar und kann hinten schalten ohne groß Vortrieb zu verlieren. Gewicht ist sicher auch ein Thema, ich würde es aber nicht überbewerten und in Verbindung mit nem Bash geht das sich eh nicht aus...

Bei 3-fach sind dafür die Schaltsprünge wesentlich kleiner. Wenn man im Anstieg vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt schaltet, muss man in der Regel hinten nur einen Gang "gegenschalten" damit die Trittfrequenz wieder paßt. Bei 2-fach sinds schon mal drei oder vier und dabei verliert man dann ordentlich Geschwindigkeit...


----------



## Max141111 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage an alle die schon das neue Slide haben. Welche Rahmenschutzmaßnahmen empfehlen sich? Passt der Kettenstrebenschutz von Radon, oder gibts andere empfehlenswerte? Sind am Rahmen empfindliche Stellen abgeklebt(Scheuerstellen an den Zügen und vorallem die Unterseite des Unterrohrs)?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

also als Schutz gegen Steine am Unterrohr, bin ich am überlegen, mir das hier zuhollen.

Wird aufgeklebt und soll fast unsichtbar sein, was mir am besten gefällt.
Mag diese schwarzen Plastik Teil nicht.

Achso, hab jetzt das Hinterrad etwas festgezogenen und das Schleifen ist weniger geworden. 

MFG


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab nur an der Schwinge einen Strebenschutz dran gemacht. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Max141111 (21. Oktober 2012)

Den Radon Strebenschutz? 

Also befindet sich nirgends dieser Aufklebeschutz (Unterrohr etc) von Werk aus?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Oktober 2012)

Hab so einen anderen mitbestellt. Radon war glaub ich nicht verfügbar. Sonst weiß ich von nix


----------



## duc-748S (21. Oktober 2012)

Unterrohrschutz?
Das ist nen Mountainbike 

Aber sind so paar kleinere Aufkleber für die Scheuerstellen der Kabel nicht dabei?
Ich meine sowas hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max141111 (21. Oktober 2012)

Genau, ein Mountainbike bei welchem gerne Steine gegen das Unterrohr prallen, den Lack beschädigen etc. Daher hatten alle meine bisherigen Bikes (auch Canyon) von Haus aus Folie am Unterrohr aufgeklebt. Ich will eigentlich nur wissen, ob das beim Slide auch der Fall ist, sonst muss ich das bestellen und vor dem ersten Ritt anbringen...


----------



## Schmandi (21. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir lagen 3 kleine Folien für die Schalt-/Bremszüge zum selberkleben dabei. Kettenstrebenschutz ist von Werk aus dran (durchsichtige Folie)  -habe allerdings zusätzlich einen alten Schlauch aufgeschnitten und mit Kabelbindern befestigt (alternativ geht auch ein alter Manter). Umsonst und mindestens genauso wirksam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolumbus (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe für die Zugscheuerstellen und den Unterbodenschutz einfach Gaffa Tape gekauft. Mein Rahmen ist an den jeweiligen Stellen schwarz, insoweit fällt das nicht auf.


----------



## Max141111 (22. Oktober 2012)

Also zusammenfassend habe ich jetzt folgendes rausgelesen:
- Kettenstrebe ist durch Folie geschützt
- am Unterrohr ist KEINE Folie
- Folie für Scheuerstellen der Züge liegt zum Selbstbekleben dabei


----------



## snoopy01 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe eine andere Frage zum Slide 140 9.0
Die Steckachsen sind da mit Schrauben geschraubt? Kann ich diese gegen andere Steckachsen tauschen? Oder ist das vom System her anderst?
Danke


----------



## ludwig3kids (31. Oktober 2012)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Also zusammenfassend habe ich jetzt folgendes rausgelesen:
> - Kettenstrebe ist durch Folie geschützt
> - am Unterrohr ist KEINE Folie
> - Folie für Scheuerstellen der Züge liegt zum Selbstbekleben dabei


 
Ich habe ein Slide 150 8.0. Bei mir ist am Unterrohr eine Folie und natürlich auch eine an der Kettenstrebe. Das Rad wurde von Radon so geliefert.


----------



## Sylan (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo , weis jemand mit wieviel Nm die befestigungsschraube vom syntace x12 schaltauge angezogen wird, hab bei syntace nichts gefunden.

und 

habt ihr das auch, das wenn man das hinterrad mal raus macht der hinterbau etwas auseinader geht ,  bzw ich muß die linke und die rechte seite etwas zusammen drücken das die steckachse  dan wieder fassen beim zuschrauben. normal sollte das hinterrad doch sauber in der aufnahme sitzen auch ohne steckachse und nicht durchflutschen so wie vorne.?

hab auch schon mein bremse eingeschickt da sie an der druckkolbenstange am bremshebel  ( oder wie man das nennt)  beim festen bremsen undicht war.  eine woche ist nun vorbei mal schauen  soll diese woche wieder zurück geschickt werden.


----------



## desktop (1. November 2012)

Hi,
kann man die Bikes auch direkt von Radon anpassen lassen? Hätte gerne ne 34 Talas anstelle der 32 drin beim Slide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (1. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann man die Bikes auch direkt von Radon anpassen lassen? Hätte gerne ne 34 Talas anstelle der 32 drin beim Slide.



Geht, kostet aber nich zu knapp, weil sie dann eben nicht die OEM Parts verbauen können. -> Lohnt für so ne Änderung nicht, die machst lieber privat, wenn du das Bike hast. Alte Gabel im Neuzustand verkaufen und neue bestellen


----------



## duc-748S (2. November 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Geht, kostet aber nich zu knapp, weil sie dann eben nicht die OEM Parts verbauen können. -> Lohnt für so ne Änderung nicht, die machst lieber privat, wenn du das Bike hast. Alte Gabel im Neuzustand verkaufen und neue bestellen



Aber nur direkt in Bonn, per Internetbestellung geht es wohl nicht


----------



## Sylan (2. November 2012)

Hallo,  bin eben mal am schauen was für ein anzugsmomente die einzelnen schrauben vom hinterbau und dämpfer haben,  ist schon :-( das man bei radon überhaupt nichts findet.. und wohl richtig ne auskunft bekommt man auch nicht. hab hier den einen und anderen drehmomentwert gefunden aber alles etwas mit fragezeichen.. weis jemand genaue werte vom slide??? oder ne seite wo man sie findet ?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (3. November 2012)

Welches? Vom 140er gabs hier im Forum mal n Bild auf dem die Drehmomente drauf sind. Sollte über die Sufu leicht zu finden sein


----------



## Sylan (3. November 2012)

moin , ja die hatte ich schon gefunden gehabt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512874&page=2

da aber da noch fragezeichen stehen und man auf der radon seite keine hinweise mehr findet wollte ich noch mal hier in die runde fragen, vielleicht weis einer neueres.


Update: ich hab eben eine mail von radon bekommen ( die ich heute nacht losgeschickt hatte) - und zwar,

*die kleinen 6Nm die  großen (Hauptlager) 12Nm.*


gruss sylan


----------



## Reactionist (5. November 2012)

Hey Leute,

mal was neues:
ich hab das 8.0er Slide. Meint ihr ich kann Maxxis Ardent 2.6 drauf montieren?

Ich bin etwas genervt von der Pannenanfälligkeit der Nobby Nic. War am Wochenende zwei Mal im Trail und hatte jedes Mal einen Platten, einmal vorne (Ursache unklar), einmal hinten (Durchschlag). Daher wollte ich auf mehr Volumen, sowie Freerideschläuche setzen.

Ich meine von Hinterbau und Gabel her könnte es passen, was mit den Felgen möglich ist weiß ich leider nicht...?

Würde mich über eure Einschätzungen freuen!

Gruß,
Reactionist


----------



## duc-mo (5. November 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das der 2.6er paßt, weder auf die Felge, noch durch Rahmen und Gabel!!!

Deine Felge hat ein 20mm Maul. 2.4er Reifen sind da schon grenzwertig. Der 2.6er Ardent ist 65mm breit, wo soll der sich denn bitte abstützen??? 
Das Ding gehört auf ne richtig fette Downhillfelge!

Der Nobby Nic ist ein netter, leichter Reifen für die Waldautobahn. An einem AM das artgerecht bewegt wird, hat der aber nichts zu suchen. Wenn du bei Schwalbe bleiben willst, würde ich mir mal den Dirty Dan oder die Maddy Mary anschauen. Der Baron von Conti ist ein genialer Reifen, aber vom Volumen noch etwas kleiner als der Nobby Nic. Trotz Durchschlägen hatte ich damit aber noch keinen Platten! Der 2.4er Ardent ist sicher auch keine schlechte Wahl, oder der Onza Ibex DH 2.4, oder, oder, oder...


----------



## Reactionist (5. November 2012)

Entschuldigt meinen Dilettantismus 

Ich will einfach einen maximal pannensicheren, grippigen Reifen. Rollwiederstand und Gewicht sind absolut sekundär.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. November 2012)

Ich bin jetzt ein Jahr den  Conti MountainKing II Protection gefahren und hatte keine einzige Panne. Grip und Rollwiderstand wunderbar. Allerdings in 2,2 weil auf dem Hardtail kein 2,4er passte.

Wenn der Nobby Nic bei mir auch so anfällig ist werde ich mir den MountainKing wieder holen denke ich.


----------



## Reactionist (5. November 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Der Nobby Nic ist ein netter, leichter Reifen für die Waldautobahn. An einem AM das artgerecht bewegt wird, hat der aber nichts zu suchen. Wenn du bei Schwalbe bleiben willst, würde ich mir mal den Dirty Dan oder die Maddy Mary anschauen. Der Baron von Conti ist ein genialer Reifen, aber vom Volumen noch etwas kleiner als der Nobby Nic. Trotz Durchschlägen hatte ich damit aber noch keinen Platten! Der 2.4er Ardent ist sicher auch keine schlechte Wahl, oder der Onza Ibex DH 2.4, oder, oder, oder...



Also 2.35er Dirty Dan und 2.35er Muddy Mary krieg ich untergebracht?

Vorne Dan, hinten Mary klingt nämlich reizvoll, außerdem sind die im Moment günstig im Bikediscount zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (6. November 2012)

Kurze Frage: Die verbaute Fox-Gabel und der Dämpfer. Sind das 2012er oder 2013er Komponenten?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. November 2012)

2013 aber oem


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. November 2012)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen 2013 OEM und 2013er?


----------



## Flitschbirne (6. November 2012)

Kein Kashima Coating z.b.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. November 2012)

klick mich!



Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Kein Kashima Coating z.b.


Stimmt so nich so ganz. Du kannst auch 2013 noch Fox Gabeln ohne Kashima neu kaufen.


----------



## Flitschbirne (6. November 2012)

Aber eine genaue Auflistung habe ich auch noch nie irgendwo gefunden...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. November 2012)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks&ref=topnav

 Oder was für ne Auflistung meinst?


----------



## duc-mo (6. November 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Die verbaute Fox-Gabel und der Dämpfer. Sind das 2012er oder 2013er Komponenten?



CTD gibts erst seit 2013!


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. November 2012)

Hat wer Ahnung welche 36er Kettenblätter man OHNE Rumfeilen an die 3-Fach Kurbel der aktuellen X.9 bekommt? Wollte das große Kettenblatt entfernen und durch einen Bash ersetzen und das mittlere 33er Kettenblatt durch ein 36er ersetzen. Von Sram selber habe ich keins gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. November 2012)

Such nach Truvativ:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...latt-X-0-X-7-X-9-4-Arm--104mm-Lochkreis-.html


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. November 2012)

ah thx!


----------



## duc-mo (7. November 2012)

Uff... 50â¬ fÃ¼r ein Kettenblatt! Was kann das besser als das SLX fÃ¼r den halben Preis?


----------



## greg12 (7. November 2012)

dann kauf dir einen ordentlichen lrs mit viel maulweite und dann einen conti baron 2.5vorne und eine 2.4er rubberqueen hinten. wobei der slide hinterbau bei dicken reifen ein problem haben könnte....
2.6er ardent ist wahrscheinlich zu fett..


----------



## Max141111 (7. November 2012)

Kurze Frage da ich jetzt auch mein 9.0er habe. Die Gabel senkt sich nur um ca. 25mm ab. Gibt sich das bei der Talas mit der Zeit und geht noch auf 30mm? Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Talas Gabeln.


Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Radon hatte die Gabel auf über 120 PSI aufgepumpt. Da ich aber 80 und nicht 180kg wiege, müssten um die 70PSI richtig sein und da funktionieren die 30mm Absenkung ganz hervorragend. Der Gratis Suspension Service von Radon war in meinem Fall also nicht nur preislich umsonst...


----------



## Max141111 (7. November 2012)

Nächste Frage...
In der Reverb Anleitung steht, man soll das Sattelrohr mit Friktionspaste einreiben und nicht fetten (was ich bisher immer gemacht habe). Was ist Friktionspaste, ist das die rote Montagepaste oder so Montagegel für Carbonteile? Im Sattelrohr ist gerade "von Werk aus" geliges Zeug. Ist das sowas und kann ich die Stütze direkt reinschieben oder ist das Fett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (7. November 2012)

Hi,

also wenn was ab Werk im Sitzrohr ist, dann sollte das auch Friktionspaste sein (erhöht die Reibung - also das Gegenteil von Fett).
Da aber Radon ab Werk die Räder mit einem Schnellspanner ausstattet, obwohl Rock Shox ein Anzusdrehmoment vorschreibt, würde mich nichts wundern...

Wichtig ist, dass der Schnellspanner nicht zu fest angezogen wird, daher ist die Paste nötig.
Ideal ist es den Schnellspanner gegen eine Schelle zu tauschen, und dann die Schraube mit dem richtigen Drehoment anzuziehen.

Grüße


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. November 2012)

@Reactionist
holl dir erstmal vernüftigen LRS und dann kann man die Reifen nach lust und laune kaufen. Lass dir am besten LRS aufbauen und gleich auf TL ready umsteigen. Sollte es unterwegs doch zu einer Panne kommen wie zbs. aufschlitzen der Karkasse Ersatz Faltreifen und Schlauch dabei haben und schon kann weiter fahren. Das gewicht holls du dir über den 1ply Reifen wieder. 
Zbs. Spank Spike EVO 35AL mit 29,5 mm Maulbreite ist zwar erstmal etwas schwerer aber bei TL reicht auch 1ply Reifen wegen der grossen Maulweite und bis sogar 1Bar fahrbar ohne Probleme mit abspringen. Kostet aber auch 480. Ist aber um welten besser als die ganzen fertigen LRS. Ein Mavic Crossmax SX kosten aber auch ordentlich ist aber schlechter. Da nur V28 loch / H 32 Loch.
Hab am Wochenende den von mir genannten LRS gefahren. Ein Traum von Fahrgefühl. 95kg fahrfertig und nur 1 Bar.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## duc-mo (9. November 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> ...TL ready umsteigen. Sollte es unterwegs doch zu einer Panne kommen wie zbs. aufschlitzen der Karkasse Ersatz Faltreifen und Schlauch dabei haben und schon kann weiter fahren.


 
Das machst du nicht wirklich so auf Tour, oder??? 

TL hat ein besseres Pannenverhalten bei Dornen, Durchschlägen und Co, aber wegen der relativ geringen Chance auf nen aufgeschlitzten Mantel schleppe ich doch nicht noch einen Mantel samt Schlauch mit.

Mit TL spart man sich nur ein paar hundert Gramm an den Laufrädern und dann packst du ein gutes Kilo (Schlauch und Mantel) in den Rucksack? 

Nen Ersatzmantel ins Auto oder Hotel zu legen würde ich ja noch verstehen, aber auf Tour???


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. November 2012)

Willst du 30km oder mehr im schlimmsten Fall schieben.
Ich nehm bei grösseren Touren auch so was mit. Zu not mindestens ein ersatz Schlauch. Bei kleinen Hausrunden 20 km nehm ich so was nicht mit.
Wenn man sich grösseres Loch rein haut und die Milch das nicht mehr abdichtet musst du den Mantel abnehmen von innen Flicken. Aber mit wieder aufpumpen wird es schwierig mit so einer Minipumpe. Also Schlauch rein und weiter gehts. 
Ausser dem der Grosse Vorteil vom TL ist eigentlich die bessere  Haftung durch niedrigen Druck. Klappt aber nur mit breiten Felgen sonst spring dir der Reifen ab. In meinen Enduro ab Februar wird sogar der Spank Stiffy Evo 40 kommen.

Was man im Rucksack hat find ich nicht so wichtig. Das bike unter dir muss einiger massen leicht sein.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Jim_Panse (9. November 2012)

Hat schon jemand sein Slide 9.0 auf Tubeless umgerüstet?


----------



## duc-mo (9. November 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Willst du 30km oder mehr im schlimmsten Fall schieben.



Wollen... Nein! Aber wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das passiert??? 1mal im Jahr oder 1mal in zwei Jahren??? Selbst dieses Jahr am Gardasee wo ich knapp 600km abgespult haben und es vor spitzen, kantigen und scharfen Steinen nur so wimmelt hatte ich lediglich einen Platten. Nen aufgeschlitzten Mantel hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht und deshalb würde ich auch nie auf die Idee kommen einen auf Tour mit zu nehmen. Im Wohnwagen, Hotel oder Auto hab ich aber schon einen...


----------



## duc-748S (10. November 2012)

Hat Jemand von euch das Slide schon mal gewogen?
Mein 18" 9.0 kam auf über 15kg 
Klar, die Waage ist nicht geeicht und auch nicht super toll, aber irgendwie kann das doch absolut nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. November 2012)

Nein, das kann tatsächlich nicht stimmen. Du solltest es noch einmal mit einer geeichten Waage versuchen. Ansonsten kannst Du in Testberichten der Fachmagazine ebenfalls das Gewicht nachlesen. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Testberichte-MTB_id_5308_.htm


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. November 2012)

Kurze Frage: Gehen die auch mit X-9 Shiftern?


----------



## duc-748S (12. November 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Nein, das kann tatsächlich nicht stimmen. Du solltest es noch einmal mit einer geeichten Waage versuchen. Ansonsten kannst Du in Testberichten der Fachmagazine ebenfalls das Gewicht nachlesen. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Testberichte-MTB_id_5308_.htm



Ja, das werde ich machen wenn ich irgendwo eine gescheite Waage aufgetrieben habe.
Werde dann natürlich auch berichten ...
Aber danke für die Rückmeldung 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. November 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Gehen die auch mit X-9 Shiftern?



Würde mich auch interessieren...noch besser X9-Shifter-Formula-Reverb an einer Schelle.

Habe noch diese hier gefunden: http://r2-bike.com/Formula-Matchmaker-R1


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. November 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren...noch besser X9-Shifter-Formula-Reverb an einer Schelle.
> 
> Habe noch diese hier gefunden: http://r2-bike.com/Formula-Matchmaker-R1



Da steht leider nur was von 2010er Version :-(


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. November 2012)

rein optisch sieht die Schelle gleich aus...

aber dann habe ich diese hier noch gefunden: http://r2-bike.com/Formula-Matchmaker-RX


und wofür ist dieses hier: http://r2-bike.com/avid-matchmaker-knuckle-pushlock-poploc


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. November 2012)

Der erste Link ist interessant. Da wird zumindest von Modellen ab 2012 geredet. Leider weiss ich nicht inwiefern sich die 2012er The One FR von der 2013er T1 unterscheidet...

Den zweiten Link kannst du vergessen. Ich glaube Pushloc ist der Remote-Gabel-Sperrhebel von Rockshox...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. November 2012)

Danke. Habe beim zweiten Link auch mittlerweile herausgefunden wofür der ist. 

Werde mir die vom ersten Link nächsten Monat bestellen. Falls die nicht passen werden die halt zurück geschickt.


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. November 2012)

Laut Formula Seite heißt das Ding SRAM Mixmaster...


----------



## Aalex (12. November 2012)

braucht jemand zufällig einen grünen radon sattel, passend für das slide in freaky green?

hätte noch einen über


----------



## mw.dd (12. November 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Nein, das kann tatsächlich nicht stimmen. Du solltest es noch einmal mit einer geeichten Waage versuchen. ...



Eine geeichte Waage ist nicht notwendig; vernünftig kalibriert genügt


----------



## Max141111 (13. November 2012)

Mit welcher Schelle bekomm ich die Reverb denn weiter nach außen am Lenker? Im Moment hab ich (rechts) außen die T1, dann die x.9 Shifter und dann die Reverb. So ist der Knopf bei mir zu weit Weg um ohne Umzugreifen mit dem Daumen ran zu kommen. Gibt es eine Schelle bei der die Reverb direkt oberhalb der X.9 Schraube sitzt?

Bringt denn diese MMX Schelle überhaupt Raumgewinn, die Schraube für den Trigger ist ja immernoch daneben(abgesehen davon finde ich das Teil nicht einzeln)?
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=25111;prev=29415;page=1;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,110

Ich warte gerade ohnehin auf das Bleeding Kit, die Reverb ist nach der Montage nur einmal verzögert raus gekommen und löst jetzt nicht mehr aus zum Einfahren... Ich hoffe das Problem lässt sich per Entlüften beheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. November 2012)

Es kann doch nicht sein das die Reverb Probleme macht . Die bei Radon sind echt mal unfähig so was richtig zu machen.
Das entlüftungskit musste doch dabei sein bei der bike Lieferung.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. November 2012)

Nö das Bleeding Kit ist nicht dabei. Ist ja auch kein Bleeding Kit bei der Bremse dabei...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. November 2012)

Das kann nicht sein. 

Bei Cheetah zbs. für die 2013 bikes ist das kit dabei ohne Aufpreis.
Und normal müsste das Kit immer dabei sein.

Sogar bei OEM Ware muss es kostenlos nachgeliefert werden.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## greg12 (13. November 2012)

und warum sollte bei oem ware das bleeding kit mitgeliefert werden???
drum ists ja oem und nicht retail ware....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. November 2012)

Ab den 2012 Modelen ist das kit dabei auch bei OEM. Der unterschied ist das bei OEM Ware die verwendeten Schrauben aus Stall sind und der Abschlussring Silberfarben sein kann.
Man kann die auch OEM bestellen und kriegt den kit entweder sofort mitgeschickt oder einige versuchen es ohne kit zu verschicken und hoffen darauf das der Kunde zu dumm ist.
Das ganze ist einfach ein beschiss Versuch mit dem kit Punk aus. Den ohne das kann es nicht genutzt werden.
Und wenn die Bremsen nicht entlüftet sind ist es ein defekt des Fahrrads und es besteht Nachbesserungs Bedarf. Dafür sind die Service Partner da. 
Wer sich aber auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt ist selber Schuld.
Ansonsten das Fahrrad sofort zurückschicken. Ist deren Problem.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. November 2012)

Bei mir war alles entlüftet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. November 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Habe noch diese hier gefunden: http://r2-bike.com/Formula-Matchmaker-R1



Habe bei bike-components nachgefragt und die haben mir bestätigt, dass die auch kompatibel zu den neuen The One bremsen ist.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Kann ich die Lager und so meines Slide mit Brunox Turbo Spray pflegen?
Dämpfer und Gabel ja eher nicht. Aber Tretlager und so?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. November 2012)

Ins Tretlager... gehört eher Lagerfett


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Okay danke. Dann belass ich es bei Kette und Schaltung. Obwohl auf der Verpackung so ein Kugellager abgebildet ist.


----------



## mw.dd (14. November 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Ins Tretlager... gehört eher Lagerfett



Ich weiß nicht, wie Du das dort einfüllst. Nach meiner Info sind die Lager gekapselt und dürfen auch nicht geöffnet werden.


----------



## Aalex (14. November 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kann ich die Lager und so meines Slide mit Brunox Turbo Spray pflegen?
> Dämpfer und Gabel ja eher nicht. Aber Tretlager und so?




oh ja, dusch bitte deine lager alle 2 wochen in brunox, am besten die schweine teure fox gabel auch gleich mit, toxoholics wird sich freuen die verballerten buchsen tauschen zu dürfen.

wunder dich dann aber nicht, wenn dir die lager nach ein paar monaten um die ohren fliegen.

brunox oder wd40 haben an einem fahrrad nichts, aber auch gar nichts verloren, es sei denn du kriegst deine alustütze nicht mehr aus dem rahmen. WD40/brunox ist der größte scheiß den du deinem rad antun kannst. Auch auf die Kette gehört das nicht. Rohloff Öl drauf und gut ist

in ein gekapseltes tretlager braucht kein Fett rein und auch kein Öl. Wenn das hin ist kauft man das neu. Wenn man ein Lager haben will was man zerlegen kann muss man ein Reset kaufen, zum abschmieren gibt es eins von chris king und wenn man keine lust hat seine gabel zu reinigen muss man eben eine einbeinige Gabel vom großen C kaufen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie Du das dort einfüllst. Nach meiner Info sind die Lager gekapselt und dürfen auch nicht geöffnet werden.



Okay, ich hatte bei dem letzten Wechsel eines Tretlagers das Lagerfett als Montagepaste missbraucht, also die Gewindegänge ... leicht gefettet ...
macht jedenfalls mehr Sinn als Brunox, denke ich.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Gabel reinige ich immer. Das Brunox war auch eher als Pflege und nicht als Reinigungsmittel gedacht. 

Hab es aber verstanden. Wusste nur nicht das Brunox mit Wd40 gleichzusetzen war. Das man das nicht nimmt wusste ich ja.


----------



## Keks_nascher (14. November 2012)

Was glaubt ihr, wie lang die Bestände für die Slide Modelle dieses Jahr reichen? Herbst 2011 war im Outlet ja noch einiges zu haben. Die 2012er Modelle waren dieses Jahr im Vergleich verdammt schnell vergriffen.

Denke da vor allem an das Slide 150 8.0 . Weiß natürlich dass das keiner vorraussagen kann, aber eine Einschätzung wär ganz nett


----------



## Aalex (15. November 2012)

dazu müsste man stückzahlen und abverkaufszahlen haben

beides hast du nicht, ergo ist eine prognose reine kaffeesatzleserei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (15. November 2012)

Kannst sowieso nicht mit den letzten Jahren vergleichen, weils ja nen neuen Rahmen gekriegt hat und du nicht abschätzen kannst, wieviele Leute vielleicht speziell auf den Rahmen gewartet haben und dementsprechend letztes Jahr nicht gekauft haben. Außerdem kamen die 2013 Modelle ja schon ziemlich früh, insofern weißt auch nicht, wie das mim Fertigen und nachbestellen usw. usf. ist. Schließe mich also meinem Vorposter an.. Reine Kaffeesatzleserei


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. November 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Kannst sowieso nicht mit den letzten Jahren vergleichen, weils ja nen neuen Rahmen gekriegt hat und du nicht abschätzen kannst, wieviele Leute vielleicht speziell auf den Rahmen gewartet haben und dementsprechend letztes Jahr nicht gekauft haben. Außerdem kamen die 2013 Modelle ja schon ziemlich früh, insofern weißt auch nicht, wie das mim Fertigen und nachbestellen usw. usf. ist. Schließe mich also meinem Vorposter an.. Reine Kaffeesatzleserei



Um weiter im Kaffeesatz zu rühren: Ich lasse den 2013er Jahrgang sausen und warte auf das von Radon zur Eurobike 2013 selbst angekündigte Slide in 650B.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. November 2012)

Gibt es für die RX Bremse des 8.0 einen Adapter auf 203mm für die hintere Bremsscheibe? Müßte doch dann auch 6" Postmount sein, oder?


----------



## mw.dd (17. November 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23922_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-alle-Modelle-.html

Aber wozu?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. November 2012)

203 hinten?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. November 2012)

Ja, warum nicht?
Hat der Iso oder Postmount?!?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. November 2012)

Ich schätze mal du fährst eher Touren/AM oder? Finde da 180 hinten vollkommen ausreichend. Und ich habe komplett ca 100 kg. 

Die Bremskraft hinten verliert sich da eher durch das blockieren des Hinterrades.

Meine Meinung und Erfahrung.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. November 2012)

Ja fahre das Slide 150 8.0. hatte heute im Wald hinten zeitweise kaum Bremskraft. Weiß nicht genau wieso. War ein längerer DH Abschnitt.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. November 2012)

Ich könnte mich auf meinem Team Hardtail mit 203/160 wunderbar in den steilsten Stücken kontrolliert abbremsen.

Lag vielleicht daran, dass du hinten zu stark gebremst und das Hinterrad blockiert hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung was los ist und frei nach dem Motto try and error aufrüsten... Sorry, aber du wärst wirklich besser bedient gewesen, wenn du einfach beim Händler gekauft hättest...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. November 2012)

Kaufe das nächste auch online. Sonst hast du ja nix mehr um dich zu ärgern 

Nicht gleich wieder durchdrehen!!! Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich das machen will, nur ob das ginge!!!!

Außerdem würd ich auch nicht bei einem Bike aus dem Laden wegen jeder kleinen Frage zum Laden rennen...

Hinterrad war nur kurz blockiert.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. November 2012)

Ich würde spontan sagen für deinen Einsatzbereich "Perlen vor die Säue"

Arbeite vielleicht an deine Bremstechnik. Korrigiert mich, ich glaube das optimale Bremsverhältnis wäre 90% vorne und 10% hinten.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. November 2012)

Einsatzbereich ist nicht nur AM. Heut war ich im Park. 
Ja, Bremste hink ist mit Sicherheit ausbaufähig. Wie gesagt, ging mir eigentlich nur drum ob das geht oder nicht.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. November 2012)

Dann vielleicht doch ins "falsche" bike investiert.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. November 2012)

Nein nein, Park Bike wird im Januar Februar bestellt  hab das AM schon für Touren gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. November 2012)

Warum soll es nicht gehen? Ob Du PM oder IS brauchst, solltest Du mit einem Blick selbst herausfinden... Auf dem Bilder des 2013er Slide 150 sieht es jedenfalls nach 6"PM aus.

Die Adapterauswahl ist oben schon verlinkt. Wenn Du meinst, es hilft Dir... An der Bremstechnik arbeiten ist aber auf Dauer sicher der erfolgversprechendere Weg.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. November 2012)

6"PM hab ich für HR 203er Scheiben nicht gesehen bei dem Link.


----------



## mw.dd (18. November 2012)

Sorry, mein Fehler. Die Bremszange ist ohne Adapter an 180mm-Scheibe verbaut?
Dann 7"PM.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. November 2012)

Muss ich gucken. Ist noch Serie...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. November 2012)

@_Radon Bikes_
ist das ein Dämpfer mit normaler Kammer sprich kein HV ?
Fox Float CTD BV VX
Passt da ein Monarch RC3+ rein oder ist das bike überhapt für HV Dämpfer geeignet?
Sind vorne spacer verbaut?
Sprich um das ganze solte es notwendig sein um 10mm abzusenken?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. November 2012)

Habs zwar schon im Swoop Thread drin, aber nur, weil dort davon die Rede war. Und da es eig hier rein gehÃ¶rt, nochmal der selbe Beitrag: Infos von Radon auf FB



> Der absolute Hammer wird das Slide 150 E1 "Stealth Bomber" in der "Black Edition". Auch hier wird der voraussichtliche Liefertermin KW 11 sein. Wir spendieren unserem Bestseller eine 160er FOX 34 FLoat 26 CTD in mattschwarz, Race Face Parts in Stealth black, die neue SRAM XO mattschwarz mit der 10 Speed-Kurbel und die neue Bremse XO black Edition, DT E2000 LaufrÃ¤der, Conti Mountain King 2.4, und natÃ¼rlich die versenkbare Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze. Der VK betrÃ¤gt knapp kalkulierte 2799,- !! â Radon Bikes.





> VerschÃ¤rft wird das Slide 150 dann noch einmal in der E2 "Stealth Bomber" "Black Edition". Auch hier wird der voraussichtliche Liefertermin KW 11 sein. Wir spendieren unserem MusterschÃ¼ler eine 160er FOX 34 Talas FIT 26 CTD in mattschwarz, Fox Float CTD DÃ¤mpfer BV K 200, Race Face Parts in Stealth black, die neue SRAM XX1 mit der XX1-Kurbel und die neue Bremse XO black Edition, Crossmax SX LaufrÃ¤der, Conti Mountain King 2.4, und natÃ¼rlich die versenkbare Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze. Der VK betrÃ¤gt unschlagbar kalkulierte 3499,- !! â mit Lars Wiegand hier: Radon Bikes.


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. November 2012)

Davon mal abgesehen dass ich schwarz langweilig finde (aber ist ja Geschmackssache) ist die Ausstattung vom Slide 150 E1 bis auf die schweren Laufräder ganz ordentlich...

Die Sram XX1 Satz ist ja anscheinend abartig teuer...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. November 2012)

Das E2 klingt mal sehr gut...gerade wegen der XX1 und der 34er Fox...

aber ich bin zufriden mit meinem bunten 9.0


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. November 2012)

@TaT-2
wie performt der HV Dämpfer bei Wurzeltepichen? Hast du durchschläge oder passt der gut zu der Kinematik des Hinterbaus?

Pustekuchen die Lyrik durfte da nicht reinpassen. Die gibt es anscheinend nur in 1 1/8 oder 1,5. Das Slide hat aber Tapered Steuersatz.
Aber es gibt doch Adapter für 1 1/8 auf Tapered?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. November 2012)

Lyrik gibts nicht tapered? Wer verzapft denn son Blödsinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. November 2012)

@danny
hast recht. Danke.
Big lol an mich selber. Hab grad auf der RS Seite geschaut und tatsache. Hab diverse O-Händler abgeklappert und bei fast jeden stand  1,5 nix mit tapered.
Das nächste mal Augen auf für mich.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. November 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @TaT-2
> wie performt der HV Dämpfer bei Wurzeltepichen? Hast du durchschläge oder passt der gut zu der Kinematik des Hinterbaus?



bei mir passte bisher alles...allerdings hab es noch keine richtige "extrem" Probe...vielleicht am Sonntag.


----------



## Groudon (22. November 2012)

Ich habe mir auch überlegt Ende 2013 ein Fully zuzulegen. Da ich dafür nicht soviel Geld ausgeben will, finde ich das Slide 140 7.0 sehr sehr geil.

Das Rad gefällt mir optisch SEHR gut. Einzig ein neuer LRS (mit breiten Flow EX, das Gewicht ist da eher Zweitrangig) und eine Reverb würden ans Rad wandern. Von den Federelementen bin ich Magura-Freund und so wäre eine Thor vorne geil, aber das ist wohl nicht so wild.

Zum schnell sein hab ich mein Hardtail.

Bis wann gibt es die 2013er Bikes nächstes Jahr wohl? Weil ich wollte mir erst gegen September/Oktober ein neues holen, aber das Blau/Silberne Design ist soooooo geil.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. November 2012)

Kommt drauf an wie schnell die verkauft werden...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. November 2012)

Hat das Slide150 ISCG05?


----------



## Sylan (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo gemeinde, hab mal ne frage zur federgabel, ist das normal (beim 150 8.0) das wenn die einstellung vom ctd hebel auf block bzw climb steht, das die gabel erst 8cm einsinkt und dann erst blockiert. ist das normal, das es so  viel ist?  
kenne es nur von meinen hardtail her  mit 100mm feder weg da ist eben block gleich bock da bewegt sich nichts mehr im normal fall.. von daher wundert es mich das es dann doch so viel beim 150er ist oder ist das eben die eigenschaft der 150er all-mountain gabel?

gruss sylan


----------



## DannyCalifornia (1. Dezember 2012)

Nein, das ist nicht normal. Einsinken sollte sie nur, wenn du sie per Talas-Hebel absenkst, aber dann auch nur um 3cm. Die Gabel darf auch im Climb-Modus bei Schlägen schon aufmachen, aber sollte nicht von vorn herein absenken.

Wenn sie sonst normal funktioniert, also der Luftdruck usw. richtig ist und alles eingestellt ist und du das Problem dennoch hast, würde ich mal Kontakt mit Radon aufnehmen.

Greets Danny


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Dezember 2012)

War heut in Bad Wildbad mit meinem 8.0. Fahrwerk hat sehr gut funktioniert. 

Nur nach der Abfahrt ging das kleinste Ritzel auf der Kassette hinten nicht mehr. Das war sie als wenn die Kette springen würde. Aber nur beim größten Gang hinten. Nach der Auffahrt mit der Bahn war wieder alles okay. Komisch...


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (1. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine Frage, da es mein erstes Bike ist mit so einer Federgabel.

Muss ich die Messingfarbigen Stangen, die ja beim einferden rein und raus gehen, auch mit was einfetten?
Da wo das Bike neu war, war da sowas wie ein Fett oder so drauf.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. Dezember 2012)

die Standrohre immer schön reinigen, weicher Lappen und normaler wasserschlauch, dann evtl etwas Motoröl drauf und wieder abwischen.
ab und an die Gummidichtung mit nem kabelbinder etwas anheben und Motoröl reinlaufen lassen. sonst nix


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. Dezember 2012)

Weiß einer vom neuen Slide AM 150 die Einbaulänge und den Einfederweg in mm vom Dämpfer?


----------



## derStuka (7. Dezember 2012)

Einbaulänge ist 200 mm und der Hub 57 mm.


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. Dezember 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> Einbaulänge ist 200 mm und der Hub 57 mm.



Dann würde DER ja theoretisch passen...


----------



## duc-mo (7. Dezember 2012)

Aber nur im 150er und ich würde den nur nehmen, wenn die Abstimmung sicher paßt. Wobei ich eindeutig zu dem tendieren würde...


----------



## derStuka (7. Dezember 2012)

Der Fox DHX Air hat den Vorteil, das er in der Druckstufe manuell auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus eingestellt werden kann. Beim RS Monarch und Fox RP23 / CTD muß man auf den werksseitig voreingestellten Compression / Rebound Tune achten und ist dann darauf festgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (7. Dezember 2012)

Dafür ist der Monach + auch nur halb so teuer und selbst wenn man ihn umbauen läßt, wäre der immernoch deutlich günstiger als der Fuchs und sicher nicht schlechter... Wenn der Fox ab Werk verbaut wäre, hätte ich nichts dagegen, aber Nachrüsten bei den Preisen??? Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## derStuka (7. Dezember 2012)

Über die Preise von Fox brauch man nicht sprechen. Allerdings kann man beim DHX unendlich rumtesten und auch das Setup immer wieder  neu anpassen, was ich persönlich reizvoll finde.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke bei einem Bike dieses Kaliber ist so viel setup nicht notwendig .
Da man eh max 1m auf Dauer dropen kann ohne nach einem Jahr hier im Forum   davon zu lesen wie scheise doch Radon ist weil man nicht 10m in Pampa


----------



## derStuka (7. Dezember 2012)

was soll dieses Gestammel bedeuten ? Einsetzende Verblödung ???


----------



## DannyCalifornia (8. Dezember 2012)

derstuka schrieb:


> was soll dieses gestammel bedeuten ? Einsetzende verblödung ???


^^


----------



## Markdierk (8. Dezember 2012)

@Lutschi!!

Ich würde KLAR empfehlen, nichts drauf zu tun. Die Tauchrohre werden von  innen gefettet, Fett außerhalb trägt nur den Dreck rein. Manchmal ist  weniger mehr!
Der Hersteller empfielt auch, nur mit einem nassen Lappen nach der Fahr  den Dreck zu entfernen und kein zusätzliches Schmiermittel zu nehmen

Lg


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Dezember 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> was soll dieses Gestammel bedeuten ? Einsetzende Verblödung ???




Gibt´s leider bei sehr vielen Menschen. Aufeinmal hat man keine Ahnung mehr was die Reden


----------



## MarkusL (12. Dezember 2012)

Gibts die Slide-Rahmen eingentlich auch einzeln?


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja in zwei Jahren im Sale im Ladengeschäft


----------



## MarkusL (12. Dezember 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ja in zwei Jahren im Sale im Ladengeschäft


 
Dann halt doch ein Komplettbike zerpflücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (12. Dezember 2012)

im laden hängen welche


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. Dezember 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> im laden hängen welche



Aktuelle 2013er Rahmen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Aalex (12. Dezember 2012)

doch, an der treppe hoch zur radausstellung


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube aber der ist gebraucht und war einer der "test-rahmen". hängt da ein preisschild dran?


----------



## Aalex (12. Dezember 2012)

keine ahnung, so genau hab ich nicht hingeschaut. hab da nur welche hängen sehen, blau grüne warens glaub ich.

Ruf doch einfach mal da an.


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das der ist den ich auch gesehen habe (und der ging auch an der Treppe) dann ist der nicht zu verkaufen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi, wir haben zwei neue, blau-grüne Rahmen des Slide 150 9.0 im Laden. Außerdem 2012er Rahmen des Slide ED und Slide DH. 
Radon Bikes


----------



## Hillcruiser (19. Dezember 2012)

ja, hab ich auch da hängen gesehen gestern.
Preisschild war auch dran - ich glaub 999; bin aber nicht sicher


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> ja, hab ich auch da hängen gesehen gestern.
> Preisschild war auch dran - ich glaub 999; bin aber nicht sicher



Richtig ! Dienstag waren se noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (23. Dezember 2012)

Gibts noch mehr Bilder vom Lime grünen Slide 150 8.0? 

Sind leider kaum Bilder zu finden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Gibts noch mehr Bilder vom Lime grünen Slide 150 8.0?
> 
> Sind leider kaum Bilder zu finden



Warte bis morgen, dann mach ich welche.
Schaut aber recht gut aus in der Farbe.


----------



## Keks_nascher (23. Dezember 2012)

Das wär klasse, danke schonmal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2012)

So habe fertig:



























Mir gefäält dem Gerät supa ! Ich hab auch gleich von den Bikekumpels nen neuen Namen wegbekommen: "Froschn", "Kermit" wird zur Zeit auch noch hoch gehandelt 

Wenn's de noch paar Detailbilder habn willst sag bescheid. Wenn ich gleich noch was Zeit hab bevor das Kind kommt schreib ich nochn kleinen "Fahrbericht" von der ersten Ausfahrt heute.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Dezember 2012)

Hubert ist jetzt auf Radon unterwegs???


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. Dezember 2012)

Super ! Großes Danke für die Bilder. Werde es mir vielleicht zulegen.

Weiß aber immer noch nicht was ich von dem Grün halten soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Hubert ist jetzt auf Radon unterwegs???



Wollja, wurd langsam mal Zeit für ne Senfte. In meinem Alter muss man an den Rücken denken 



Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Super ! Großes Danke für die Bilder. Werde es mir vielleicht zulegen.
> 
> Weiß aber immer noch nicht was ich von dem Grün halten soll



Für mich wars relativ schnell klar, da ich nicht schon wieder ein schwarzes haben wollte !
Ausserdem hat meine Frau gesagt das schwarz-blau sieht schei$$e aus.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich fand das freaky green letztes Jahr einfach um Längen schöner!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Dezember 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat meine Frau gesagt das schwarz-blau sieht schei$$e aus.


 
Aus dem Grund habe ich mich für das Blau-Grüne entschieden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2012)

So, hab mal nen kleinen Tour/Fahrbericht zusammen gehauen, könnt ihr auf meiner Homepage im Touren-Blog nachlesen !


----------



## bergradl4 (26. Dezember 2012)

Servus, hätte mal eine Frage an alle die die Formula RX Tune am neuen Slide haben, die ja bekannt fürs quietschen ist. Tritt das Problem beim aktuellen Slide immer noch auf oder hats Formula mittlerweile geschafft das Ganze zu beheben?


----------



## RadonRico (26. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hatte das quietschen der Formula an meinem HT auch. Hab dann einfach mal die Bremsen blockiert und die Brems Aufnahmen leicht gelöst und dann wieder angezogen, dadurch richtet sich die Bremse Quasi neu aus und dann war auch Schluss mit dem Quitschen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe die "The One" an meinem 9.0 und die quietscht immer noch und klingelt hin und wieder in den Kurven.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Dezember 2012)

Meine quietscht nur wenn es nass ist. Dann aber nicht immer. Meine Code/Elexir am Torque quietscht um einiges mehr. Hab allerdings gestern ne Saint geordert 

Hab mit der RX bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## duc-748S (26. Dezember 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich habe die "The One" an meinem 9.0 und die quietscht immer noch und klingelt hin und wieder in den Kurven.



Habe die ja auch, aber bisher konnte ich keine "negativen" Geräusche feststellen


----------



## Keks_nascher (27. Dezember 2012)

Kurz zum Slide 150 8.0: Beim Umwerfer handelt es sich um einen Direct Mount Umwerfer? Gibt es dort irgendwelche Besonderheiten zu beachten?

TopSwing?Downswing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (27. Dezember 2012)

Nein an und für sich nicht. Soll nur mehr Platz für den Dämpfer entstehen. 
Mal noch ne Frage an diejenigen die schon auf den 150er Sliden. Wie lassen sich denn mit den Bikes Manuels Fahr ( leicht oder eher nicht)? Die frage stelle ich da in der Mountain Bike stand das, dass Bike schwer aufs HR geht.


----------



## Keks_nascher (27. Dezember 2012)

Folgender Umwerfer wäre also Problemlos montierbar? (möchte dann auf 2-fach umbauen)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...-fd-m676-direct-mount-down-swing.html?mfid=43


----------



## bergradl4 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ist beim aktuellen Slide 8.0 eigentlich schon die neue Formula RX mit ECT verbaut? Die soll ja besser zum einstellen sein, weil sie weiter zurückstellt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Dezember 2012)

Es ist die 2013er Formula RX verbaut.


----------



## v2Wy4 (1. Januar 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Gibts noch mehr Bilder vom Lime grünen Slide 150 8.0?
> 
> Sind leider kaum Bilder zu finden




Ich hätte hier noch ein paar Bilder 
Bericht folgt...


http://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Bike2do/337643342925776



By the Way: frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> So habe fertig:



nice


----------



## Bikier (9. Januar 2013)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Nein an und für sich nicht. Soll nur mehr Platz für den Dämpfer entstehen.
> Mal noch ne Frage an diejenigen die schon auf den 150er Sliden. Wie lassen sich denn mit den Bikes Manuels Fahr ( leicht oder eher nicht)? Die frage stelle ich da in der Mountain Bike stand das, dass Bike schwer aufs HR geht.


 
Ganz persönlich halte ich die Aussage, dass das 150er Slide schwer aufs Hinterrad geht für sehr sehr gewagt....
Ich persönlich würde sogar sagen, dass das Bike viel leichter aufs Hinterrad geht, als alle Bikes, die ich vorher hatte, inkl. Slide 140....
meld dich gerne per PN dann kann ich Dir einen recht guten Fahreindruck geben, wenn Du magst....komme gerade aus einem 4 Wochen Bikeurlaub im Süden zurück und konnte das Slide 150 ausgiebig fahren....
Greez
San


----------



## filiale (9. Januar 2013)

Würdest Du Deinen Fahreindruck auch für andere zugänglich machen ? Ich denke das interessierte auch andere


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Januar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Würdest Du Deinen Fahreindruck auch für andere zugänglich machen ? Ich denke das interessierte auch andere



würde mich auch interessieren ! Vor allem der unterschied vom 140'er zum 150'er Slide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (9. Januar 2013)

Jop, den Bericht würde ich auch gerne lesen wollen 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikier (9. Januar 2013)

Da offenbar Interesse besteht, versuch ich mal Euch einen Ãberblick Ã¼ber meine EindrÃ¼cke zu  geben. Vorher fuhr ich ein Slide 140.
Ich werde daher immer mal wieder meine subjektive Sicht auf die Unterschiede zwischen 140er und 150er einflechten.
Vorab solltet Ihr folgendes wissen:
Slide 150 10.0, RH 20, verÃ¤ndert in folgenden Punkten:
- Vorbau leicht angepasst auf 80mm (original 70), aber immer noch Syntace Megaforce
- LRS: Acros .75 Naben, Sapim Xray, ZTR Flow EX
- Reifen: Fat Albert 2.4 vorne und hinten (werde ich aber Ã¤ndern, bin nicht zufrieden, da mir die Ã¤usseren Noppen abreissen)
- Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
- Race Face Vollgummi Griffe (keine Schraubgriffe)
- Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet 2
- Bionicon C Guide v2
- Kettenstrebenschutz aus altem Schlauch gewickelt
Gewicht komplett ca. 13.5 Kg
Meine KÃ¶rpermasse: 184 / SL 90, Ready to tour Gewicht ca 95Kg inkl. Rucksack und Protektoren.
Einsatzbereich auf den sich dieser Fahrbericht bezieht: Touren von 3-5h, 500-1200Hm, 30-50 Km; mit je nach Tour mÃ¶glichst maximalem Trailanteil, dabei technische Passagen, teils leicht verblockt, enge Kurven (Versetzen Hinterrad), Drops bis ca. 50 cm; Untergrund Fels, Schotter, Trail und Waldautobahn (deutlich zweistellige Anzahl an Touren gefahren, kleiner Teil mit Protektoren)
Ich fahre die Gabel mit 95 PSI und den DÃ¤mpfer unterschiedlich aber im Bereich von 150-160 PSI. Hat sich nach einigen Touren als der beste Kompromiss fÃ¼r mich herausgestellt.
Damit nutze ich den Federweg recht gut aus und habe bergab ausreichend Reserve, dass es nur sehr selten zu DurchschlÃ¤gen kommt.
Sattel habe ich als Langbeiner in der vorderst mÃ¶glichen Position, weil ich sonst meine Knie nicht Ã¼ber die Pedalachse kriege. (dies ist fÃ¼r Leute mit proportional kÃ¼rzeren Beinen logischerweise nicht reprÃ¤sentativ)
Genereller Fahreindruck:
SchÃ¶ne ausgewogene Geometrie, man hat stets die Kontrolle, nix flattert oder ist irgendwie komisch. Mein Eindruck: FÃ¼hlt sich auf Touren weniger âstelzigâ an, als das 140er, man hat irgendwie den Eindruck der Schwerpunkt lÃ¤ge tiefer, obwohl das Tretlager leicht hÃ¶her ist. Das 140er fÃ¼hlt sich fÃ¼r mich mehr nach CC an, wobei das 150er vom feeling her eher in Richtung Langhuber tendiert. (kann man noch durch den Druck beeinflussen, straffer oder nicht...aber merke...lieber 5 DurchschlÃ¤ge im Jahr als den Federweg nie voll ausnutzen...)
Bergauf:
Interessanterweise kann ich den Test des Slide 10.0 in der Bike neulich Ã¼berhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, was das Wippen des Hinterbaus angeht. (meine sehr private Vermutung ist, dass der Biketest bereits im frÃ¼hen Herbst erfolgt ist und danach noch eine Anpassung und Feinabstimmung des Shinn Stacks fÃ¼r die Serie erfolgt ist, so dass mÃ¶glicherweise der Bike Test in Punkto Hinterbauwippen nicht reprÃ¤sentativ fÃ¼r die Serie ist. Dies ist aber eine rein private Vermutung fÃ¼r Die ich nicht mal Anhaltspunkte habe und mÃ¼sste von Radon bestÃ¤tigt werden sonst ist sie vollkommen haltlos also bitte zitiert mich nicht dazu.)
Nun aber zum Fahreindruck:
- Ich fahre mein Slide 150 stets vorne und hinten voll offen, d.h. ich nutze Trail Adjust Ã¼berhaupt nicht und der Hinterbau wippt dennoch klar weniger als beim 140er. FÃ¼r mich einer der ruhigsten Hinterbauten, die ich bisher in dieser Federwegsklasse gefahren bin. (kenne aber auch nicht alle J)
- Ich habe, seit ich den Vorbau auf 80 mm angepasst habe, (eine sehr individuelle Sacheâ¦muss jeder fÃ¼r sich rausfinden, was ihm passt) die Gabelabsenkung nicht mehr verwendet. Ganz selten mal und nur in wirklich steilen Stichen kommt die Front hoch, was man durch nach vorne Rutschen auf dem Sattel sofort abfangen kann (und das alles bei Gabel auf 150mm und voll offen) (in einer solchen Situation bin ich dann aber auch mit dem kleinsten oder zweitkleinsten Gang so ziemlich am Limit gewesenâ¦also nix was einem andauernd passiert)
- Generell bergauf im Grunde wie das 140er. Mag sein, dass man mit viel Einbildung einen Gewichtsunterschied (mein 140er war ca 600g leichter) zu spÃ¼ren glaubtâ¦das wÃ¼rde in meinem setup aber eher an den grÃ¶sser dimensionierten Reifen (dicker und damit schwerer) liegen, wobei ja rein physikalisch betrachtet deren Rollwiderstand sogar geringer sein sollte.
FAZIT: Bergauf vollkommen unkritisierbar, echtes Tourenpotenzial, real kein merklicher Unterschied zum 140er (hÃ¶chstens minimalst), mÃ¶glicherweise abhÃ¤ngig vom Aufbau Ã¼berhaupt keiner zu spÃ¼ren. Stimmt so! Punkt!

Bergab:
Also erstmal vorneweg, damit gar keine MissverstÃ¤ndnisse aufkommenâ¦Der Hinterbau ist echte Sahne!!! FÃ¼r ein AM genau richtig, straff genug um nicht drin zu versinken und den Berg hoch zu kommen und reichlich Reserve wenns drauf ankommt Spass zu machen. Der grÃ¶sste Unterschied zum 140er Ã¼brigens. Das bietet nicht so viel Reserven wenns mal grob kommt ist dafÃ¼r aber im ganzen Setup meiner Meinung nach tendenziell tourenorientierter, wie oben gesagt, ja vielleicht auch einen Ticken effizienter berghoch, wohingegen das Slide 150 schon einen klaren Akzent fÃ¼r den Weg ins Tal hat ( und damit auch den Freunden des gepflegten Trailschrubbens mehr Grinsen ins Gesicht schlÃ¤gtâ¦hehe) (entschuldigtâ¦ich werde unsachlich) 
Also:
- Bike ist agil, wendig, wird nicht nervÃ¶s und flattert nicht
- Bei dicken Brocken mit flachem Sattel sehr schÃ¶ne Positionierung Ã¼ber dem Bike mÃ¶glich, sogar obwohl ich den Vorbau verlÃ¤ngert habe 
- Der Hinterbau fÃ¤ngt einen wirklich gut auf, wenn er durchrutscht. 
- Gut ausbalanciert auch, wenn man das Hinterrad versetzen muss. Bike steht stabil und kippelt nicht.
- Ich wÃ¼rde die Charakteristik des Hinterbaus als im allerbesten Sinne vollkommen unauffÃ¤llig bezeichnen, Keine Ãberraschungen, kein Bocken, er gibt das was er hat bereitwillig her Ã¼brigens auch recht linear bis zum Ende, wie ich es empfinde und er schluckt wirklich was wegâ¦nice nice
- Vorne sieht es so aus, dass ich die Gabel vom Feeling her mit tendenziell knapp unter dem optimalen Druck gefahren bin, weil ich sonst immer das GefÃ¼hl hatte, dass der Hinterbau die Gabel in der Performance in den Schatten stellt. Muss man ein wenig rumprobieren bis man seine Einstellung hat.. ist ein schmaler Grat zwischen Gabel sackt im technischen zu stark weg und Gabel kommt gegenÃ¼ber dem Hinterbau zu spÃ¤t...Das hat meiner Meinung nach aber eher was mit Ansprechverhalten, als mit dem Federweg zu tun. (Kleine Nebenbemerkung: man kÃ¶nnte hier Ã¼berlegen, ob eine Gabel ohne Absenkung ausreichend ist, da ich die Absenkung vorne nie benutzt habe, wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich lieber ein besseres Ansprechverhalten, als die Absenkung haben, die mir eh nichts nutztâ¦) Ach jaâ¦.dies hat sich auch nicht geÃ¤ndert nachdem die Buchsen der Gabel ganz deutlich eingefahren warenâ¦.
- Auch bei groberen trails, mit etwas Schwung mal nen Drop oder so kommt das Bike gut in die Federn, dann Ã¼brigens mit der oben genannten Einstellung sehr harmonisch muss man halt ausprobieren wie es fÃ¼r einen selber am besten passt. Ab und an merkt man Ã¼brigens am Hinterbau einen gewissen PedalrÃ¼ckschlag. Ich kann Euch nicht genau sagen wann das so ganz grundsÃ¤tzlich auftritt, aber ich wÃ¼rde meinen, meist war es bei mir in folgender Kombination: leicht bis mittelschwer bergauf mit einem plÃ¶tzlichen Hindernis mit leichter ErhÃ¶hung, z.B. Steinplatte, wo man drÃ¼ber musste und der Hinterbau dann eingefedert ist, was den Zug auf der Kette erzeugt. Das ist aber nichts was an anderen Bikes nicht auch stattfindetâ¦
Von der IntensitÃ¤t her ist das so, dass man es registriert und denkt: ahaâ¦wieder malâ¦und dann ist es auch schon wieder vorbeiâ¦also nix mit hohem Schweregrad.
FAZIT: 
FÃ¼r mich ganz persÃ¶nlich ist die Toureneignung meines Bikes ein, wenn nicht DAS Hauptkriterium. Ich will grundsÃ¤tzlich die Berge hochkommen. Ich will das Naturerlebnis haben und ich will lÃ¤ngere Touren fahren. Dabei will ich das Maximum an Bergrunterspass haben, das eben mÃ¶glich ist.
Vor diesem Hintergrund glaube ich ganz ehrlich man kann ein AM nicht wesentlich besser bauen. Mag sein, dass man etwas andere Schwerpunkte legen kÃ¶nnte, z.B. konsequenter auf Gewicht oder auf DH Eignung auslegen (z.B. flacherer Lenkwinkel) aber in Summe wÃ¤ren das dann meiner Meinung nach immer Abstriche auf der jeweils anderen Seite, z.B. Tour. Sicher kÃ¶nnte man bei unbegrenztem Budget noch Gimmicks einbauen, aber hier hat man, was mir im Ãbrigen auch sehr wichtig ist, ein vÃ¶llig problemloses Bike mit wenig Grund zum Meckern, ausgereifte Teile fÃ¼r faires Geld, vÃ¶llig stressfrei in der Behandlung. (zu den Kurbeln komm ich unten noch)
Die Bergaufkompetenz ist fÃ¼r den Federweg fast schon verblÃ¼ffend, bergab ist man je nach FahrkÃ¶nnen fast schon im Enduro Light Segment (vielleicht ein ganz bisschen optimitistisch betrachtet, ok ok Jâ¦)
Wenn man von AM als Kompromiss sprechen will, dann tut dieser nicht besonders wehâ¦
Gibt es was, was mich an dem Bike stÃ¶rt: JA! Aber das habe ich bereits alles gegen andere Parts getauscht. Muss man das machen: Sicher nicht!
Hervorzuheben ist aber, dass die LaufrÃ¤der wohl den allergrÃ¶ssten Unterschied in Richtung Bergabspass machen dÃ¼rften. Das kann ich aus hautnaher Erfahrung beurteilen, da ich den Crossmax ST mit NN vorher ja auf dem 140er gefahren bin! Daher ist auch bei den Erfahrungen, die ich hier schildere, zu berÃ¼cksichtigen, dass alle FahreindrÃ¼cke eben nicht mit Felgen mit 19.5mm Innenbreite entstanden sind, sondern mit 25.5 und mit meist um die 1.6 -1.8 Bar im 2.4er, je nachdem wie der Untergrund war. Mein Eindruck ist, dass man fÃ¼r Toureneinsatz duch die breiteren Felgen und dickeren Schlappen wenig Einbusse, wenn Ã¼berhaupt welche hat, dafÃ¼r aber das Bike deutlich mehr fit macht fÃ¼r den Weg runter...fÃ¼r mich war das ein echter Quantensprung...sehr zu empfehlen...
Kann ich sonst noch was beanstanden: Hmmm speziell an der 10.0 Version sind die Carbonkurbeln der X0 wenig sinnvoll, nicer eyecatcher, aber da man nun mal bei ernsthafter Nutzung immer mal wieder mit den Kurbelenden aufsetzt und das im Carbon hÃ¤ssliche Narben hinterlÃ¤sst nicht so ganz mein Dingâ¦mehr was fÃ¼r die Eisdieleâ¦
Der Original Sattel ist vermutlich fÃ¼r die wenigsten geeignet. 
Die zu lange Leitung der Reverb habe ich nicht gekÃ¼rzt, stattdessen aber einmal um die SattelstÃ¼tze gewickelt und damit sogar den Vorteil, dass beim Einfahren des Sattels die Leitung recht harmonisch in Bogen einrollt, ohne im Weg zu sein, passt fÃ¼r mich sehr gut so. Braucht man nur zwei Kabelbinder, einen direkt Ã¼ber der Sattelklemme um die StÃ¼tze ziehen, den anderen durch den ersten fÃ¤deln und zu einer kleinen Ãse zusammenziehen, durch die man dann die Leitung laufen lÃ¤sst. (Achtung: geht vermutlich nicht bei jedem, weil nicht jeder den Sattel so weit draussen hat, wie ichâ¦Langbeinerâ¦und bei kleineren Rahmen wird das auch schwierig werden, da dann die Ã¼berschÃ¼ssige LÃ¤nge der Leitung proportional zunimmt.) 
Vielleicht noch ein Wort zu den immer wieder genannten 160mm fÃ¼r die Gabel. Also wie wÃ¤re ein Slide 150 mit einer 160er Gabel bei Rahmen mit identischer Geo, wie jetzt mit der 150er? Das hab ich mich in den letzten Wochen mehrfach gefragtâ¦.also einfacher ausgedrÃ¼ckt...soll ich noch ne Fox 34 einbauen???? (mal abgesehen davon, dass das finanziell totaler Overkill ist....)
Ich habe da so meine eigenen Gedanken. Als Langbeiner fahre ich den Sattel aktuell mit Originalgabel mit 150mm in so ziemlich der vordersten Stellung, die die Klemme sinnvollerweise noch hergibt.
WÃ¼rde ich eine lÃ¤ngere Gabel einbauen, wÃ¤re sicher der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher, was schon seinen Reiz hÃ¤tte, die Front kÃ¤me ca. 1-1.5 cm hoch durch die lÃ¤ngere Gabel, aber der Sitzwinkel wÃ¼rde sich auch etwas verflachen.
Ich wÃ¼rde bei meinem SattelstÃ¼tzenauszug, schwerpunktmÃ¤ssig nach hinten wandern, da ich den Sattel nicht mehr weiter nach vorne schieben kann. Da zudem noch die Front etwas angehoben wird, was die Schwerpunktverschiebung nach hinten noch verstÃ¤rkt, wird man damit meiner Meinung nach an der uphillperformance ohne abgesenkte Gabel Einbussen hinnehmen muessen. Bei Absenkung wird das kein Problem darstellen, aber wenn man sehr stark wechselnde Topographien fÃ¤hrt, wie ich in den letzten Wochen, dann hat das Nervpotenzial.
Somit glaube ich, dass das Tourenpotenzial mit dem Setup der aktuellen Serien mit 150er Gabel sehr nah am Tourenspassmaximum des Rahmens eincheckt.
Wer mehr Wumms bergab will, der wird das mÃ¶glicherweise anders sehen.
Wer ein Bike fÃ¼r buchstÃ¤blich alle Bergradl-Lebenslagen sucht und nicht dem Wahnwitz verfallen ist, dass ein 13.5 Kg Bike mit sattem Federweg berghoch wie ein 9.8 Kg Carbon Hardtail fahren muss und bergab wie ein hardcore DH Bike, der wird am Markt lange suchen mÃ¼ssen und etwas substanziell besseres zu finden, was dann zum Schluss in einer Geschmacksfrage mÃ¼nden dÃ¼rfte.
Ach ja...ein Aspekt dabei ist Ã¼brigens auch, dass ich ohne ZÃ¶gern einem Einsteiger sagen wÃ¼rde, das ist ein Bike, was du locker 3 oder mehr Jahre fahren kannst ohne, dass Du an die Grenze des Bikes kommst,...ein nicht ganz unwichtiges Kriterium...
DarÃ¼berhinaus ist der Rahmen Ã¼brigens in meiner Wahrnehmung geradezu âschÃ¶nâ, da er ein sehr eigenstÃ¤ndiges Design hat, z.B. durch den Buckel am vorderen Oberrohr und die sonstigen Merkmale, wie etwa die Wippe, die mir sehr gut gefÃ¤llt.

Also in Summe...ich finds gut. Hat es SchwÃ¤chen...naja...fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich kÃ¶nnte es bergab noch ein wenig mehr reserven haben, was aber wohl eher an mir liegt und nicht am Bike...wÃ¼rde ich mehr reserven (inkl dann mehr Gewicht, schlechterer uphillperformance etc.) gegen weniger Tourenpotenzial eintauschen??? KLARES NEIN!!!!!
Daher nochmal: FÃ¼r mich ein Kompromiss der wenig wehtut.
Ach ja, weil man das ja heutzutage leider so machen muss: J
Alle obigen AusfÃ¼hrungen sind meine ganz persÃ¶nliche Meinung und mein sehr subjektiver Fahreindruck basierend auf meinem FahrkÃ¶nnen und den terrains die ich beritten habe!
Ich bin nicht verwandt oder verschwÃ¤gert mit Radon, bekomme auch nichts fÃ¼r das, was ich hier geschrieben habe, hoffe lediglich, dass es den Leuten hilft, die noch unentschlossen sind und nicht genau wissen, was sie kaufen sollen, so wie ich vor 4 Monatenâ¦
Kann ich das Bike empfehlen: Ja das kann ich!
Gibt es bessere Bikes auf dem Markt: Ganz bestimmt, aber ein Bike ist immer nur so gut, wie es zu persÃ¶nlichen Vorlieben und vor allem aber zu den am meisten gefahrenen Terrains passtâ¦ein Aspekt, den viele meiner Meinung nach oft nachhaltig ignorierenâ¦und dann mit fetten Dingern stundenlang am Sonntag Ã¼ber den Feldweg braten...what a waste .....
Ich hoffe es ist beim Lesen keiner eingeschlafenâ¦.mir hats jedenfalls Spass gemacht das mal so runterzutippenâ¦
Noch einer fÃ¼r alle Unentschlossenen: WÃHLE, ABER WÃHLE WEISE JJJ
Happy Trails allen!


----------



## ludwig3kids (10. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Bericht. Ich habe auch das Slide in 16!. Zwar nur das 8.0, aber für alle,
die nicht mehr als 3000 bis 5000 km im Jahr im Gelände fahren vollkommen ausreichend.
Klar, das ist ein Hobby und für sein Spielzeug gibt fast jeder mehr aus als er vernünftigerweise braucht.

Ich habe alles original gelassen, nur die Leitung der Reverb gekürzt. Flaschenhalter ist beim 16" ein eigenes Thema. Beim 16" Rahmen steht der Flaschenboden beim Hebel des Dämpfers an. Ich habe den BBB Sidecage II BBC-10 genommen, unten ein neues Loch gebohrt und den Flaschenhalter so ca. 15 mm hinaufgesetzt. 
Zurück zum Fahrrad.
Für mich ist das Rad total ausreichend, kann alles. Es ist zwar nirgends herausragend, hat aber auch nirgends eine große Schwäche. 
..Ich stimme sanmtb in seinen Aussagen vollinhaltlich zu!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Januar 2013)

Echt sehr schöner Bericht!

Kann deine Erfahrungen nur unterstreichen, allerdings bezogen auf mein 8.0.


----------



## filiale (10. Januar 2013)

Schade dass ich Dein Bike Angebot erst jetzt sehe, jetzt ist es zu spät 

Und Danke für den tollen Bericht !


----------



## duc-748S (10. Januar 2013)

Sehr guter Bericht, schön geschrieben und bringt deine Eindrücke toll wieder.
Danke dafür 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der bergfloh (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo 
,
Ich interessiere mich ebenfalls für ein neues Slide. Kann mir einer sagen wie die trail und climb stufe am Dampfer ist. Ist das dann fast blockiert oder nur verhaertet?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Januar 2013)

Eher nur verhärtet. Komplett blockiert nicht.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (11. Januar 2013)

Von meiner Seite aus auch ein herzliches Dankeschön an SANMTB für den Bericht !


----------



## Keks_nascher (12. Januar 2013)

Schaltwerk ist ja das Shimano XT  RD-M786 verbaut. (Beim 8.0) 

Ist das der SGS mit langem Käfig oder der GS mit kurzem Käfig?

Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## ben1982 (12. Januar 2013)

Toller und ausführlicher Bericht 

Hatte auch das Slide 140 10.0 gefahren. War mir bergauf aber zu viel gewippe (persönliche Meinung). Die Geo war nicht ganz so toll, das "Verspielte" hat mir bergab gefehlt.

Hatte mir dann ein Stumpjumper mit BRAIN gekauft, welches ich bis heute fahre und liebe. Genial wenn die Touren auch mal 80km + und um die 2000hm haben. 

Bin dann vor 2 Wochen das Slide 150 gefahren. Und ich muss zugeben, dass das Bike bergauf nicht mehr so viel (persönliche Meinung) wie das 140er wippt. Dennoch nicht ganz so effektiv wie mein Stumpi. Für das Geld aber ein Sahnestück. Was mich stört ist immer noch diese häsliche Kabelführeung. Sieht irgendwie nur nach Provisorium aus . Ist aber meckern auf hohem Niveau. Das neue Slide kommt zu 90% an mein Stupmi ran. Preislich wie auch fahrtechnisch. Die Geo wurde auch verbessert. Könnte aber bergab etwas Feintuning vertragen. Farben find ich auch super. Endlich mal nicht mehr dieses öde Schwarz.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Schaltwerk ist ja das Shimano XT  RD-M786 verbaut. (Beim 8.0)
> 
> Ist das der SGS mit langem Käfig oder der GS mit kurzem Käfig?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus !



langer Käfig ! Kurzer ginge auch nich weil 3x10 odr ?


----------



## Keks_nascher (13. Januar 2013)

> langer Käfig ! Kurzer ginge auch nich weil 3x10 odr ?



Stimmt natürlich, ist mir Depp auch erst danach aufgefallen. Kurzer Käfig hat nicht die nötige Kapazität für 3x10


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2013)

Manchmal sieht man das Schaltwerk vor lauter Ketten nicht


----------



## Keks_nascher (14. Januar 2013)

Welche Rahmengröße beim Slide 150 8.0 würdet ihr mir empfehlen bei 175cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge?

16" oder 18"?


Edit: Noch eine Frage, die Fox tausch ich aus durch eine RS Revelation. Aus reiner Neugierde, was denkt ihr was man so für die verbaute Fox um Neuzustand realistisch bekommt?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Januar 2013)

sportlich wird das 16" und tourenmäßiger und bequemer das 18"

ich fahr bei 172cm mit sl von 83cm ein 16,5" Headline.
hatte vorher ein 16" cube AMS 100ltd und fand das auch gut.
allerdings liegen wir beide genau zwischen den Größen, da musst du wissen was du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (14. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin auch 175cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von 81,5cm und fahr 18 Zoll und bin damit zufrieden, 16 Zoll wäre mir viel zu klein !
Ich fahr auch sehr technische Sachen und geht gut mit 18 Zoll


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Januar 2013)

ich sag ja es geht mit beiden Größen. ist geschmackssache


----------



## duc-748S (15. Januar 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße beim Slide 150 8.0 würdet ihr mir empfehlen bei 175cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge?
> 
> 16" oder 18"?
> 
> ...



Hab 2cm weniger in der SL, Körpergröße ist gleich, und habe mich für das 18er entschieden ... passt 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben1982 (15. Januar 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße beim Slide 150 8.0 würdet ihr mir empfehlen bei 175cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge?
> 
> 16" oder 18"?
> 
> ...



Ganz klar 18". Ist die richtige Größe. 16 Zoll wird zu klein. Außer Du fährst nur bergab. Dann ist es aber das falsche Bike


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Januar 2013)

hmmm also ich komm mit nem 16,5er klar, hab aber auch im Verhältnis zu euch längere Beine und nen kürzeren Oberkörper. ich hab lange überlegt und mir wieder was so kleines zugelegt, ich bin damit Happy.

zwischen S und M liegen beim headline 23mm beim oberrohr und 22mm beim reach, also kann das schon sein.
klar ist das mein Sattel rech weit ausgezogen ist, aber immer noch mehr im Rahmen wie bei der reverb erlaubt. 
 dazu anderer sitzwinkel der ja auch was ausmacht.

bei den touren in der Heimat fährt sich es super, auf Track in Trassem ist es echt genial und wie es sich bei Marathons und in den Alpen schlägt wird sich das Jahr zeigen.
ich bin aber jetzt schon froh das ich weiß das ich den Sattel sehr weit runter bekomme wenn ich es denn dann will/brauche


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2013)

Dadurch dass Du den Sattel beim 16" so weit rausziehen mußt kommst Du auch weiter nach hinten. Damit verlagerst Du den Schwerpunkt nach Hinten und verlängerst das Oberrohr...das kommt "fast" einem 18" gleich.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Januar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Dadurch dass Du den Sattel beim 16" so weit rausziehen mußt kommst Du auch weiter nach hinten. Damit verlagerst Du den Schwerpunkt nach Hinten und verlängerst das Oberrohr...das kommt "fast" einem 18" gleich.



genau das meinte ich doch 

und wie gesagt es passt sehr gut, ich trete auch nicht von hinten in die Pedale, ist alles im Rahmen.


----------



## duc-mo (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn der Sitzwinkel und die Kettenstrebe bei unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen identisch sind, so ist auch die Lage des Sattels zum Tretlager und zum Hinterrad identisch. Vorausgesetzt man kann bei 16 und 18Zoll den Sattel auf die passende Höhe einstellen, ändert sich somit nur die Länge des Bikes, der Überstandshöhe und die Höhe des Lenkers, also Reach uns Stack.


----------



## Keks_nascher (16. Januar 2013)

Danke euch allen. Dann wirds das 18" 

Die ersten Umbauteile sind auch schon angekommen, morgen kommt dann der Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Und wann kommt das Rad?!?


----------



## MenschJensch (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 
ich liebäugle mit einem Slide 150.
Da ich öfters auch mal mehrtägige Touren mache nutze ich gerne einen Gepäckträger von Topeak, MTX BeamRack (V-Type), speziell für Fullies. 
Kann ich diesen mit der Verbauten RockShox Sattelstütze verwenden? 
Vielleicht wissen ja Slidebesitzer mehr...


----------



## duc-mo (17. Januar 2013)

Der Bereich mit 31.6mm Durchmesser muss lang genug sein damit die Schelle paßt. Der Rahmen darf also nicht zu groß sein. Außerdem darf die Zuleitung von der Reverb beim Absenken nicht durch den Träger abknicken. Wenn beides erfüllt ist, sollte das klappen...


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. Januar 2013)

Nur zur Info. An meinem Slide 150 9.0 hatten sich schon nach jetzt knapp 2 Monaten die oberen Schrauben von der Dämpferaufhängung gelöst. Ich hatte merklich Spiel drin wenn ich das Bike leicht angehoben habe. Also checkt die besser mal nach...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2013)

Kurze Frage:

Ist das das passende Schaltauge für mein Slide AM 150 8.0: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a45487/x-12-schaltauge.html?mfid=93  ???
Rein optisch siehts danach aus


----------



## duc-mo (24. Januar 2013)

Kurze eMail an Bike-Discount und die sagen dir was du brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ludwig3kids (24. Januar 2013)

ja


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. Januar 2013)

Mein Bike ist heute gekommen. Ist schon grob zusammengebaut. Aber zuerst muss ich mein Canyon Hardtail noch fertig servicen, damit der Montageständer frei ist. Morgen gehts dann ans Radon. Erster Eindruck: Klasse !


----------



## Jim_Panse (19. Februar 2013)

hi leute!
hat zufällig jemand ein foto vom blau-grünen 150 9.0 mit weißen Plattformpedalen?
danke!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Februar 2013)

Kann dir morgen früh eins machen


----------



## Jim_Panse (19. Februar 2013)

danke, das wäre klasse!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Februar 2013)

So wie versprochen das Bild


----------



## Hillcruiser (20. Februar 2013)

zwar keine Plattformpedale sondern Klickies, aber...


----------



## Jim_Panse (20. Februar 2013)

vielen dank für das Foto!
sieht gar nicht mal so übel aus, ist ja eh schon Farben-kirmes am rad ;-)
die grünen ergons hab ich auch dran


----------



## Mithras (20. Februar 2013)

hmm ich find mein grau schwarz am 2010er immernoch sehr sexy .D


----------



## niermem2 (20. Februar 2013)

nen schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Ich wollt gleich mal das Cockpit wie am HT sauber machen und die SLX Ganganzeige abbauen. Leider hat meine SLX M670 unterhalb der Anzeige keine Abdeckplatte wie meine XT.
> Laut Tech Doc handelt es sich auch nicht mehr um die runde Platte. Hat hier Radon die Kappe vergessen? Vielleicht hat ja sonst schon jemand die Ganganzeige abmontiert. Zum Nachkaufen habe ich die Platte bisher auch nicht gefunden.



Hallo,
hatte das gleiche Problem. Habe nun schon mal ein wenig "aufgeräumt" im cockpit. (siehe auch mein Bild) 
An dem linken Schalthebel habe ich die Ganganzeige abmontiert und durch folgenden Artikel ersetzt:

Y6VU98040 L.H. Base Cap & Bolt ( http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../SL/EV-SL-M670-3409_v1_m56577569830800253.pdf ) 

Hab diesen bei Lokalen bike shop bestellt 1,95 dafür gezahlt.
Meine Pushlockremote für die Reverb habe ich jetzt umgedreht auf der linken Seite am Lenker montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (21. Februar 2013)

Danke

Die Kappen habe ich mittlerweile auch drauf, wobei die SLX Hebel nach der Skitourensaison mit ziemlicher Sicherheit passend zur XT Bremse gegen XT I-Spec Schalthebel getauscht werden


----------



## dazed_confused (21. Februar 2013)

hat jemand vielleicht interesse an einem neuen slide 150 rahmen,größe 18"?gerne pn


----------



## McZappenduster (22. Februar 2013)

Habe mir auch vor kurzem die XT Anker montiert und bin passend dazu auf die XT i-spec shifter umgestiegen, sieht sehr aufgeräumt und schick aus.


----------



## slowlifter (24. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos ab wann mit den Sondermodellen E1 und E2 vom Slide zu rechnen ist? Auf der Homepage von Radon stand ja schon vor einem Monat, dass die Auslieferung innerhalb der nächsten Wochen geplant wäre.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (24. Februar 2013)

Hi

gibt es bei Radon Bikes eigenlich so etwas wie eine Bikeparkfreigabe? Überlege mir das Slide 10 zu kaufen. Da ich aber mit Ausrüstung an die 100 kg wiege, zweifel ich noch etwas an der Stabilität des Bikes. (Laufräder würde ich sowieso tauschen). Gibts hier noch leute in meiner Gewichtsklasse die was dau sagen können? Einsatztzweck wären primär ca. 50km /1500hm Touren, aber auch das ein oder andere Enduro Rennen! 

danke


----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2013)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> gibt es bei Radon Bikes eigenlich so etwas wie eine Bikeparkfreigabe? Überlege mir das Slide 10 zu kaufen. Da ich aber mit Ausrüstung an die 100 kg wiege, zweifel ich noch etwas an der Stabilität des Bikes. (Laufräder würde ich sowieso tauschen). Gibts hier noch leute in meiner Gewichtsklasse die was dau sagen können? Einsatztzweck wären primär ca. 50km /1500hm Touren, aber auch das ein oder andere Enduro Rennen!
> 
> danke



Wieso braucht man für ein Enduro-Rennen eine Bikepark-Freigabe? Zum Sinn und Unsinn derselben nutze mal bitte die SuFu.


----------



## mynoxin (24. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man für ein Enduro-Rennen eine Bikepark-Freigabe? Zum Sinn und Unsinn derselben nutze mal bitte die SuFu.



Anstelle dieses Textes, der keinem weiterhilft, hätte man auch einfach Antworten können. Das aber nur nebenbei.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Anstelle dieses Textes, der keinem weiterhilft, hätte man auch einfach Antworten können. Das aber nur nebenbei.
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



Was hast Du an der Antwort nicht verstanden?


----------



## mynoxin (24. Februar 2013)

Schon ok.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (25. Februar 2013)

Hab ich irgendwo erwähnt das ich eine Bikeparkfreigabe für Enduro Rennen brauche? Ich glaube nicht!
Wenn ein Rad eine Bikeparkfreigabe oder ähnliches hat kann ich davon ausgehen das es was mehr aushält, als ein Rad ohne diese Freigabe! 

Wäre trotzdem froh wenn mir jemand sachlich helfen könnte! Danke


----------



## duc-mo (25. Februar 2013)

Ne Bikeparkfreigabe ist grundsätzlich fürn Arsch. Im Grunde ist das doch nichts Anderes als ein Haftungsausschluss für den Hersteller. Daran kann man sich orientieren, muss man aber nicht. Das wäre so als wenn man sein Auto nicht mehr bei schlechtem Wetter bewegen würde, weil die Garantie gegen Durchrostung verstrichen ist...

Ich find ja schon die Gewichtsfreigaben bei Laufrädern sinnfrei. Ein Fliegengewicht wird ein CC Laufrad mit 80kg "Freigabe" im Bikepark schrotten während ein Schwergewicht das gleiche Rad auf Waldautobahnen ewig fahren kann. Beides ist nicht "freigegeben" aber einmal klappts und das andere Mal eben nicht. Einfach Hirn einschalten!


----------



## mw.dd (25. Februar 2013)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo erwähnt das ich eine Bikeparkfreigabe für Enduro Rennen brauche? Ich glaube nicht!
> Wenn ein Rad eine Bikeparkfreigabe oder ähnliches hat kann ich davon ausgehen das es was mehr aushält, als ein Rad ohne diese Freigabe!
> 
> Wäre trotzdem froh wenn mir jemand sachlich helfen könnte! Danke



Also versuche ich es ausführlich: Eine "Bikeparkfreigabe"  gibt es für das Slide natürlich nicht, das passt auch nicht in das Profil, was jetzt "AM" genannt wird.

Allerdings: Bikepark ist nicht gleich Bikepark, hier ein Zitat dazu von Stefan Stark aus dem ICB-Threads...



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> ich höre verdammt oft "Bikeparkfreigabe", aber was genau ist das?
> 
> Im Bikepark gibts von irgendwelchen Flowstrecken bis zu 10m Drops alle möglichen Belastungsgrade. Wir als Hersteller können ja auch nicht sehen, ob einer weiß wie man ein Bike zu bewegen hat, oder ob er wie ein Klops auf dem Rad hängt. Bei dieser Rechnung gibts zu viele Variablen um den Begriff Bikeparkfreigabe zu quantifizieren. Deswegen bin ich immer vorsichtig mit solchen Sachen, da alleine der Aufkleber "Bikepark approved" viele Leute zu Unfug hinreißen könnte, dem sie selbst nicht gewachsen sind. Und außerdem, im Wald nebenan sind doch oft genauso hohe Drops, weite Sprünge oder sonstwas wie im Bikepark...



Ich kenne nicht so viele Bikeparks und meine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten sind eingeschränkt; in z.B. Braunlage würde ich allerdings mit einem Rad wie dem Slide nicht fahren wollen, da meine Fahrtechnik nicht ausreicht, um in jedem Fall eine materialschonenden Linie zu finden.

Die Enduro-Rennen, die ich bisher erlebt habe, waren zu unterschiedlich, um eine generelle Aussage zu treffen. Hier sollte allerdings die Überlegung eine Rolle spielen, das es mehr auf das Bergabfahren ankommt und ein paar Sekunden bergauf keine Rolle spielen. Ich würde daher zu einem stabiler aufgebauten Rad greifen.


----------



## mynoxin (25. Februar 2013)

mfg mynoxin


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (25. Februar 2013)

Mit so einer Antwort kann ich schonmal was anfangen  Danke dir!!
Was meint ihr denn persönlich zu der Stabilität/Steifigkeit des Rahmens?? Schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## riderhardy (26. Februar 2013)

moin

zu bikeparks, wir fahren auch mit unseren slides und skeens in bikeparks rum , da wurde nie nach federweg gefragt, und wenn nicht gerade die riesen dropps springt geht das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Februar 2013)

Klar geht das auch. Du kannst auch mit nem Golf durch den Wald fahren. Ob es aber das richtige ist, ist ne andere Frage. 

Ich war sowohl mit meinem Slide als auch meinem DH Bike in Wildbad. Aber ist kein Vergleich, mit dem Slide geht es, macht aber um Welten weniger Spaß.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Klar geht das auch. Du kannst auch mit nem Golf durch den Wald fahren. Ob es aber das richtige ist, ist ne andere Frage.
> 
> Ich war sowohl mit meinem Slide als auch meinem DH Bike in Wildbad. Aber ist kein Vergleich, mit dem Slide geht es, macht aber um Welten weniger Spaß.



Soweit ich das (auch aus einem anderen Thread) mitbekommen habe, sucht @Gh0st_Rid3r aber kein Bikepark-Bike (er hat schon das ION), sondern ein Rad für "grobe Touren" als Ersatz für ein YT Wicked.

Um die Stabilität des Rahmens würde ich mir dabei gar nicht mal so große Gedanken machen; eher die der Gabel und Laufräder. Andere Reifen müssten sowieso drauf... Abgesehen davon entspricht das Radon schon von der Geometriedaten her jetzt nicht unbedingt der modernen Vorstellung von "AM fürs Grobe".


----------



## riderhardy (26. Februar 2013)

Moin

Klar kann man mit einem Slide schon bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik das gleiche fahren , klar auch das man mit einem DH Bike Warentausch besser in Wildbad , Todtnau und anderen Parks radeln kann


----------



## Mithras (26. Februar 2013)

Bei der bay. DH-Meisterschaft in Osternohe ist einer mit nem 29" HT runtergeballert.. und der war nichtmal langsam


----------



## Flitschbirne (28. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute. Ich habe gestern meinen Vorbau vom Slide 150 9.0 umgedreht und hab seit dem minimales Spiel vorne am Steuersatz. Ich kann mich leider nicht dran erinnern ob die Verschluss-Kappe auf dem Vorbau auflag oder ob die komplett im Loch vom Vorbau quasi versenkt war. Nach dem Zusammenbau liegt die Kappe nämlich auf. Kann mal wer ein Foto von seinem Vorbau machen? Das wäre top. Oder vielleicht weiß es ja so wer...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (28. Mai 2013)

Die Verschlusskappe ist dafür da, das Spiel einzustellen und MUSS auf dem Vorbau aufliegen. Du musst deinen Vorbau nochmal lockern und dann die Ahead-Kappe leicht anziehen. Soweit, bis kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist. Dann kannst deinen Vorbau wieder fest schrauben.

/edit:
Die Ahead-Kappe zieht quasi deine Gabel über den Vorbau in den Steuersatz und dient somit zum Einstellen des Spiels


----------



## Flitschbirne (28. Mai 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Die Verschlusskappe ist dafür da, das Spiel einzustellen und MUSS auf dem Vorbau aufliegen. Du musst deinen Vorbau nochmal lockern und dann die Ahead-Kappe leicht anziehen. Soweit, bis kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist. Dann kannst deinen Vorbau wieder fest schrauben.
> 
> /edit:
> Die Ahead-Kappe zieht quasi deine Gabel über den Vorbau in den Steuersatz und dient somit zum Einstellen des Spiels



Wahrscheinlich hab ich die Reihenfolge verrafft und hab die 2 Schrauben vom Vorbau zuerst festgezogen und dann die Schraube der Kappe. Danke für den Tipp...


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hab ich die Reihenfolge verrafft und hab die 2 Schrauben vom Vorbau zuerst festgezogen und dann die Schraube der Kappe. Danke für den Tipp...



Du mußt es genau anders rum machen, dann paßt es.


----------



## Flitschbirne (29. Mai 2013)

Yo ist wieder alles gut!


----------



## RadonRico (29. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute. Ich habe gestern meinen Vorbau vom Slide 150 9.0 umgedreht und hab seit dem minimales Spiel vorne am Steuersatz. Ich kann mich leider nicht dran erinnern ob die Verschluss-Kappe auf dem Vorbau auflag oder ob die komplett im Loch vom Vorbau quasi versenkt war. Nach dem Zusammenbau liegt die Kappe nämlich auf. Kann mal wer ein Foto von seinem Vorbau machen? Das wäre top. Oder vielleicht weiß es ja so wer...


Kannst ja mal nen kurzen Fahrbericht abgeben wenn du mit dem gedrehtem Vorbau ne Tour gemacht hast. Denn ich überlege eigentlich nen anderen Vorbau als auch Lenker zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (2. Juni 2013)

Hi ich möchte an mein Slide einen neuen Lenker und einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. 

Hab nur Null plan was ich nehmen soll! 
Wichtig ist das die Touren Tauglichkeit bleibt aber das Enduro Potential gesteigert wird. 

Also was habt ihr für Tips und Anregungen auf Lager?


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. Juni 2013)

Die von Anfang an verbaute Kombi ist eigentlich super. Nur mir war der Lenker etwas zu schmal. Mein neuer Lenker hat eine kleinere Kröpfung, daher wurde meine Fahrposition etwas "unentspannt" und front-lastig. Deswegen habe ich den Vorbau gedreht damit mir der Lenker wieder etwas entgegen kommt. Jetzt ist es eigentlich so wie vorher mit dem alten Lenker...

Wenn du dich generell wohl fühlst mit dem Cockpit würde ich es so lassen wie es ist. Und die Syntace Komponenten sind sowieso super.


----------



## habihobi (4. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,
hab da auch mal ne Frage:
Hab das Slide 150 8.0 2013 in schwarz blau, die decals gefallen mir nicht so, ich weiß aber nicht, ob die beim slide mit aceton etc. weggehen oder ob ich da die beschichtung verletze!
Hat da schon jemand erfahrung und kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Keks_nascher (4. Juni 2013)

@_habihobi_



> Hat mich gleich neugierig gemacht, das Thema mit dem Entfernen der  Decals. Hab auch gleich einen Testversuch gemacht, da ich an meinem  Grünen gerne die Pfeile verbannen würde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmandi (4. Juni 2013)

Einfach mal Augen offen halten...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635595



> Mein Rahmen ist eloxiert und es ging alles wunderbar ab. Als ich den Abbeizer aufgepinselt habe ist die Farbe schon abgegangen. Musste es gar nicht einwirken lassen.. Danach waren noch leichte Schatten zu sehen, welche ich mit einem Schmutzradierer wegbekommen habe. Hab auch noch was Abbeizer da, wenn also Bedarf besteht, kannst du dich gerne melden.  Kannst dir das Erbebnis auch gerne "live" ansehen...
> 
> Grüße
> Marc


----------



## habihobi (5. Juni 2013)

Hey,
danke für die Infos!

So ganz trau ich mich irgendwie trotzdem noch net dran, weiß net ob ichs hinkrieg mit abkleben etc., dass der schriftzug draufbleibt.
Naja, soooo schlimme siehtsa ja auch net aus mit den Pfeilen!;-)


----------



## waldleopard (5. Juni 2013)

Schmandi schrieb:


> Einfach mal Augen offen halten...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635595



Auf facepalm wurden die Slide SE Modelle angekündigt mit Bild eines Lime-farbenen Slides. Einige negative Posts zur Farbe, ein Post mit Verweis auf oben genannten Thread, daraufhin postet Radon:

"(..)was  natürlich jedem überlassen bleibt, ob er es macht. Die Gewährleistung  und Garantie auf den Lack *und*  Rahmen erlischt natürlich."


----------



## amigo79 (5. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Auf facepalm wurden die Slide SE Modelle angekündigt mit Bild eines Lime-farbenen Slides. Einige negative Posts zur Farbe, ein Post mit Verweis auf oben genannten Thread, daraufhin postet Radon:
> 
> "(..)was  natürlich jedem überlassen bleibt, ob er es macht. Die Gewährleistung  und Garantie auf den Lack *und*  Rahmen erlischt natürlich."



Das die Gewährleistung auf den Lack weg ist verstehe ich ja, aber warum sollte die auf den Rahmen weg sein. Der Abbeizer zersetzt ja nich das Aluminium. Das dürfte vom Gesetz her nicht tragbar sein. Aber ich bin kein Jurist und falls mir durch den Abbeizer der Rahmen auseinander fliegen sollte, würde ich mir eh nie wieder ein Radon kaufen.....


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vincy (7. Juni 2013)

*Ausstattungen Slide 150 2014*

http://abload.de/image.php?img=slide150_25842wul7e.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max141111 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Meinungen zur Dämpfer-Performance. Mir ist schon öfters aufgefallen, dass ich  sehr viel des Dämpferweges nutze, auch bei leichteren Fahrten. Den SAG  habe ich auf 20-25% eingestellt. Die Gabel hat den gleichen SAG. 

Heute habe ich bei einer langen Tour, welche aber nicht extrem  anspruchsvoll für die Federung sein sollte (evtl. mal zwischen drin 30cm  hohe Bunny-Hops, leichte Downhills), ansonsten aber keine besonders  harten Downhills, keine Drops usw. Nach der Fahrt habe ich nur ca. 75%  der Gabel aber 100% des Dämpfers genutzt (Gummi war ganz ganz unten). Die Gabel ist evtl. aber auch noch nicht ganz eingefahren (<500km), außerdem ist sie immer recht trocken und spricht nicht besonders gut an.
Beide durchgehende im Trail/Climb Modus, nie im Descent, bei  harmonierender Zugstufe. Nun bin ich etwas verwundert warum ich soviel  Dämpferweg brauche (Durchschlag habe ich keinen bemerkt, würde ich  vielleicht aber auch nicht unter Downhilladrenalin). 

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Soll ich einfach den Luftdruck erhöhen und den Sag noch mehr verringern?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (10. Juni 2013)

Grün/Rot/Weiß am 9.0 schmeißt bei mir das Kopfkino aber mächtig an


----------



## chriwol7 (10. Juni 2013)

@Max141111: Am letzten Rad hatte ich den RP32 hinten verbaut und das gleiche Problem. Sieht halt gleich so ungesund für den Dämpfer aus. Am Slide hab ich etwas mehr Druck im Dämpfer und der Gummiring bleibt jetzt 1-2mm auf dem Tauchrohr (falls das so heißt). Fühl mich wohler damit, hab auch nur wenig wippen im Hinterbau.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juni 2013)

Ich kenne das Problem von meinem 140er Slide mit RP23. Entweder der SAG paßt und man hat keine Reserven oder der SAG ist minimal und der Dämpfer macht auch nen Sprüng mit. Ich hab das Problem durch eine Reduzierung des Koppelvolumens gelößt. Einfach ne Plastikstreifen rein und gut. Beim CTD geht das wohl nicht mehr so einfach, da brauchts die Spacer von Fox...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. Juni 2013)

Das liegt wohl an der hohen Übersetzung vom Slide 140 Hinterbau und kann glaub nur über die Endprogression (wie oben beschrieben) behoben werden. Wüsste zumindest nicht, wie es anders gehen sollte


----------



## Max141111 (10. Juni 2013)

Hmm okay, vielen Dank soweit. Also habe ich den Dämpfer mit der vorhandenen Geometrie mit einer leichten-mittleren Abfahrt und kleinen Hopsern bei ohnehin schon etwas geringerem SAG (eher 20%) an die Grenzen gebracht. Ich werde testweise die Hopser mal weglassen um zu sehen ob es daran lag und die den Hub "fressen". Irgendwie passt das dann aber nicht zur Ausnutzung der Gabel. Unabhängig davon macht mir das Bike trotzdem unheimlich viel Freude, nur kommt mir das halt etwas spanisch vor, daher wollte ich mal nachfragen. Wenn das normal ist, dann ist es halt so und ich kann damit Leben...
BTW, spürt man einen Durchschlag deutlich?

Zur Vervollständigung: Slide 150 9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (10. Juni 2013)

Ist leider "normal" bei Luftfahrwerken. Ultraprogressive Gabeln mit Absenkung die man nur mit Gewalt dazu überreden kann den Federweg frei zu geben und fast schon degressive Dämpfer bei denen man an jeder Bordsteinkante durch den Federweg saust... Den Spacer im Dämpfer zu montieren ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk und bringt richtig viel. Ich kanns nur empfehlen und wenn du dich nicht rantraust hilft Toxoholics.

Bei der Fox Gabel gehts ähnlich. Ein Umbau auf die Float Feder sollte schon eine ordentliche Verbesserung bringen oder du baust dir ne RS Sektor Coil ein, dann bist du alle Sorgen los!


----------



## Max141111 (11. Juni 2013)

Okay, klingt ja nach Zauberei. Gibt es auch irgendwelche Nachteile? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, geht´s um die Anpassung an das Fahrergewicht.
Ich wiege auf dem Bike mit allem gute 80kg. Für welches Gewicht bekommt denn so ein Bike sein "Standard-Setup"?
Werde mich dann mal weiter mit den Spacern beschäftigen, klingt ja auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend!


----------



## backstein689 (11. Juni 2013)

vllt hast du die zugstufendämpfung auch viel zu stark eingestellt und dein Dämpfer kommt einfach nicht mehr hoch, sondern sackt immer weiter ab.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. Juni 2013)

Max141111 schrieb:


> .......Werde mich dann mal weiter mit den Spacern beschäftigen, klingt ja auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend!



Da bin ich auch ganz Ohr


----------



## Jim_Panse (16. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein.
Habe an meinem 2013'er Slide 150 9.0 das gleiche Problem:
SAG auf 20% (also schon obere Grenze) eingestellt, trotzdem nutzt der Dämpfer selbst bei gemäßigtem Terrain fast den kompletten Hub aus.
Gefühlt fehlt ca. auf den letzten 1 -1,5 Zentimetern einiges an Endprogression.
An der Zugstufendämpfung liegts mMn nicht.

Laut dieser Anleitung: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html
scheint das ja echt super easy zu sein.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Fahrwerk/Bike super zufrieden, macht richtig Laune!

@Max141111: bin mal auf deine Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (17. Juni 2013)

Beim Ctd Dämpfer ausm 2013er Slide is das anscheinend n bissle anders als vorher. Hab die Anleitung nich gelesen, aber sieht nach 2011er Dämpfer aus, oder?


----------



## waldleopard (17. Juni 2013)

Wo bleiben eigentlich die SE Modelle oder hab ich was übersehen? KW 25 hieß es doch..


----------



## wellness_28 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich bin momentan etwas verwirrt. Müsste denn die Einstellung der Zugstufe nicht unabhängig vom Luftdruck bleiben ?
Ich habe heute hinten am Dämpfer mal testweise von 20% (180psi) auf 30% (150psi) SAG erhöht. Die Zugstufe ließ ich unverändert. Beim kraftvollen Wippen auf dem Bike ging der Dämpfer aber gefühlt wieder langsamer als vorher in seine alte Position. Muss man denn nach jedem Ändern des Luftdruckes die Zugstufe wieder seperat anpassen ?

Grüße Matze


----------



## Nick_ (17. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Wo bleiben eigentlich die SE Modelle oder hab ich was übersehen? KW 25 hieß es doch..



Würde mich auch interessieren, irgend ein Slide 150 wollte ich mir demnächst wohl zulegen. Habe bisher allerdings nicht mitbekommen, ob oder welche Probleme es mit den Fox Komponenten gab... also falls da jemand kurz Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte, wäre mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Juni 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Muss man denn nach jedem Ändern des Luftdruckes die Zugstufe wieder seperat anpassen ?
> 
> Grüße Matze



Gegebenenfalls ja. Weniger Druck= geringere Ausfedergeschwindigkeit- weniger Zugstufe nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (20. Juni 2013)

Slide 150 Diva  1999,-
Revelation, Monarch RT3, XT, DT M1900 Spline 15/X12.






https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#!/photo.php?fbid=593920547319860&set=a.135781693133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater


----------



## dennis008 (20. Juni 2013)

Was soll daran "Diva" sein?


----------



## duc-mo (20. Juni 2013)

Na hoffentlich die Geometrie!!!


----------



## mawi84 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich fahre seit inzwischen 2 Jahren Hardtail, 2x Radon. Wohne nur 25km vom Laden in Bonn entfernt, also gibt es keinerlei Proleme was Service angeht. Bleibe auf jeden Fall bei Radon. Da wir seit einigen Monaten auch mal "etwas heftiger" zu Werke gehen und ich dabei einmal die Gelegenheit das Fully eines Freundes zu testen (Canyon Nerve AL+), bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen umzusteigen. Mein Ziel war das Slide 150. War also bei Radon und habe ausgiebig getestet. Und dann der Schock: Das Slide 150 8.0 ist laut Verkäufer AUSVERKAUFT! Mitten in der Saison. Da ich keinen Cent mehr ausgeben will als die geplanten 1999 habe ich auf anraten des Verkäufers das Slide 140 7.0 getestet (Rahmenmodell aus 2012) und daher zum Kampfpreis von 1599. Habe es dann ebenfalls getestet und muss sagen, das mir die Geo vom alten Rahmen genauso zusagt wie die vom neuen. Beides Top. Auch die 10mm weniger waren nicht zu spüren. Problem ist, das so eine "Teststrecke" im Laden nicht viel mit der Realität zu tun hat. Deswegen bleibt ein Fragezeichen. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der RockShox Revelation, wollte eigentlich ne Fox weil ich eine am HT gefahren bin und ne 150mm Talas Variante an dem Canyon in freier Wildbahn testen konnte. Mache ich mit der Rock Shox Revelation (auch gerne im Vergleich zur Fox Talas) etwas falsch???

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Tomak (23. Juni 2013)

Die Rock Shox Forke war genau der Grund warum ich das 7.0 gekauft habe 

Habe keine Lust auf zickige Gabeln die alle 20 Std. zum Service müssen.
Das Bike hab ich ein bisschen modifiziert und schon läufts für unseren Einsatzbereich einfach TOP !

Wir sind keine Profis, deswegen sind die 2012er Geometrie und die 10mm weniger FW überhaupt kein Problem.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## mawi84 (23. Juni 2013)

Danke für die nützliche Antwort, eine Praxiserfahrung war mir wichtig.
Darf ich den Interessehalber fragen was du modifiziert hast?


----------



## backstein689 (23. Juni 2013)

mawi84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich fahre seit inzwischen 2 Jahren Hardtail, 2x Radon. Wohne nur 25km vom Laden in Bonn entfernt, also gibt es keinerlei Proleme was Service angeht. Bleibe auf jeden Fall bei Radon. Da wir seit einigen Monaten auch mal "etwas heftiger" zu Werke gehen und ich dabei einmal die Gelegenheit das Fully eines Freundes zu testen (Canyon Nerve AL+), bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen umzusteigen. Mein Ziel war das Slide 150. War also bei Radon und habe ausgiebig getestet. Und dann der Schock: Das Slide 150 8.0 ist laut Verkäufer AUSVERKAUFT! Mitten in der Saison. Da ich keinen Cent mehr ausgeben will als die geplanten 1999 habe ich auf anraten des Verkäufers das Slide 140 7.0 getestet (Rahmenmodell aus 2012) und daher zum Kampfpreis von 1599. Habe es dann ebenfalls getestet und muss sagen, das mir die Geo vom alten Rahmen genauso zusagt wie die vom neuen. Beides Top. Auch die 10mm weniger waren nicht zu spüren. Problem ist, das so eine "Teststrecke" im Laden nicht viel mit der Realität zu tun hat. Deswegen bleibt ein Fragezeichen. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der RockShox Revelation, wollte eigentlich ne Fox weil ich eine am HT gefahren bin und ne 150mm Talas Variante an dem Canyon in freier Wildbahn testen konnte. Mache ich mit der Rock Shox Revelation (auch gerne im Vergleich zur Fox Talas) etwas falsch???
> 
> Danke und Gruss




Radon Post bei Facebook:
The Slide 130 29" is coming soon. *Next week  the Slide 150 8.0 and 9.0 Rockshox will arrive*. Also we will give you  the specs and colours of the Swoop 190 and 210. The Slide 650B 160  Carbon will be available in February 2014.


Schau mal ins Oversized Magazin Seite 22/23, dort werden die beiden Slide 150 SE Modelle beschrieben, die nächste Woche irgendwann bestellbar sein sollen. Das 8.0 er ist top!


----------



## mawi84 (23. Juni 2013)

Lass mich raten, Vario Stütze und Griffe?


----------



## mawi84 (23. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Radon Post bei Facebook:
> The Slide 130 29" is coming soon. *Next week  the Slide 150 8.0 and 9.0 Rockshox will arrive*. Also we will give you  the specs and colours of the Swoop 190 and 210. The Slide 650B 160  Carbon will be available in February 2014.
> 
> 
> Schau mal ins Oversized Magazin Seite 22/23, dort werden die beiden Slide 150 SE Modelle beschrieben, die nächste Woche irgendwann bestellbar sein sollen. Das 8.0 er ist top!


 
Ist natürlich auch ne interessante Info!!!
Muss mal nen Komponentencheck bzw. Vergleich machen, will nämlich nächsten Monat zuschlagen da ich mein HT soeben verkauft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawi84 (23. Juni 2013)

mawi84 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch ne interessante Info!!!
> Muss mal nen Komponentencheck bzw. Vergleich machen, will nämlich nächsten Monat zuschlagen da ich mein HT soeben verkauft habe


 
Reverb, 10mm Federweg, bessere Reifen, nach meinem Geschmack etwas schlechterer Antrieb (persönliche Meinung). Mehrpreis 400,-,hmmm.
Allerdings sagte mir der Verkäufer (inoffiziell) das die das 140 7.0 am Sommerfest wahrscheinlich nochmals reduziert "raushauen" werden.
Dann wärs natürlich unschlagbar was PL angeht.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2013)

mawi84 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, Vario Stütze und Griffe?


 

Nein. Rock Shox Gabel + Dämpfer. Der Rahmen ist in black.


----------



## mawi84 (23. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nein. Rock Shox Gabel + Dämpfer. Der Rahmen ist in black.


 
Ja, hab ich gesehen.Jetzt hab ich für Verwirrung gesorgt, meinte damit die Modifikationen an Tomaks Bike.


----------



## mawi84 (23. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nein. Rock Shox Gabel + Dämpfer. Der Rahmen ist in black.


 
Das schwarz ist natürlich der Knaller.


----------



## waldleopard (23. Juni 2013)

Überleg dir ob du den 2013er Rahmen, 10mm mehr, komplett RS+Reverb und XT statt X9 haben willst. Wenn dir das 140er optisch gefällt und du kein schwarzes Bike willst nimm das 140er. Gut sind beide. Vario kannst ja irgendwann nachrüsten.


----------



## mawi84 (24. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Überleg dir ob du den 2013er Rahmen, 10mm mehr, komplett RS+Reverb und XT statt X9 haben willst. Wenn dir das 140er optisch gefällt und du kein schwarzes Bike willst nimm das 140er. Gut sind beide. Vario kannst ja irgendwann nachrüsten.


 
Also, sollte das 140er tatsächlich am Sommerfest nochmals reduziert sein, ist die Entscheidung natürlich gefallen. Wenn nicht werde ich am 20. Juli vor Ort wohl nochmal abwägen müssen, weil ich an dem Tag nicht ohne Bike aus dem Laden gehe. Das silber/blau ist schön, aber das schwarz ist das beste was ich seit langem bei Radon gesehen hab (wobei man eigentlich seine Entscheidung nicht nach der Farbe fällen sollte).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (24. Juni 2013)

@mawi84: Habe ne komplette XT verbaut, incl. Bremse und eine Kindshock Vario Stütze. Die Teile hatte ich vom "alten" Bike übrig. Vorne auf 2-fach mit Bashguard. Andere Griffe, die weissen Plastikschläuche fand ich nicht so toll.

Die X9 muss aber nicht zwangsweise vom Bike. Die taugt auf jeden Fall.

Nochmals reduziert ?? Ist am 20.07. dieses Sommerfest ?

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## mawi84 (24. Juni 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> @mawi84: Habe ne komplette XT verbaut, incl. Bremse und eine Kindshock Vario Stütze. Die Teile hatte ich vom "alten" Bike übrig. Vorne auf 2-fach mit Bashguard. Andere Griffe, die weissen Plastikschläuche fand ich nicht so toll.
> 
> Die X9 muss aber nicht zwangsweise vom Bike. Die taugt auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...



Vario hatte ich bisher immer Panik vor, das die mir bei meinem Gewicht (über 100kg) unterm Ar...... wegbricht. Ja, Sommerfest ist am 20.07. Allerdings waren alle Infos zu Rabatten höchst "inoffiziell". Klar, sonst würde vorher ja keiner mehr ein Bike kaufen


----------



## duc-mo (24. Juni 2013)

Wie lang gibts denn die schwarzen SE Modelle schon? Sind mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen...

Ich find den Preis des 8er bei der Ausstattung einfach granatenmäßig! Der Aufpreis für das 9er erschließt sich mir nicht so recht... Wenn man die Reifen gegen was ordentliches tauscht stehts dem 9er nicht mehr hinterher, im Gegenteil und für den Aufpreis würde ich mir ne Woche am Gardasee finanzieren...


----------



## Vincy (24. Juni 2013)

Die beiden SE-Modelle kommen erst jetzt. 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-8-0-SE_id_24566_.htm
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-9-0-SE_id_24565_.htm
Der Aufpreis von 500â¬ beim 9.0SE ist meines Achtens da etwas zu hoch. Das 9.0 hatte immerhin noch bessere Fox Federelemente (Fit, CTD adjust) gegenÃ¼ber dem 8.0 gehabt.


----------



## duc-mo (24. Juni 2013)

Aha ich seh gerade... 16-22 Zoll: "nicht verfügbar"


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. Juni 2013)

Die neu dazugekommenen SE Rahmen sind ja identisch mit den bisherigen 8.0; 9.0 etc. Richtig? Weiß jemand welchen Tune der Dämpfer hat?

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr geil aus mit der schwarzen rock shox


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Der Rahmen ist unverändert, ist wie bei den E-Modellen.
Tune ist Rebound *M* und Compression *L*.


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Radon Slide 8.0 SE 2013


----------



## p3bbels (25. Juni 2013)

wäre das der richtige ?? High Volume ??
Rock Shox Monarch RT3 HV Dämpfer 200x51mm Tune: schwarz Mod. 2013
mid-rebound/low-compression


----------



## p3bbels (25. Juni 2013)

ahh sorry natürlich in 200x57mm aber ich meinte natürlich von der Ausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Ob das der Richtige fÃ¼r dich ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Bei der HV wÃ¼rde ich die Air volume Spacer mitbestellen, dann kannst es notfalls etwas anpassen. Die kosten ca 10â¬.
http://www.gabelprofi.de/Ersatzteilkatalog/index.php?katid=54
http://www.gabelprofi.de/index.php?cl=search&searchparam=11.4115.039.000


----------



## Mudsling3r (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir einer sagen ob die Radon-Rahmen pulverbeschichtet (sieht so aus) sind und wenn ja, wie robust die Lackierung ist? Welche Erfahrungen beim Abrieb und Steinschlag (Unterrohr) habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## Wotan2310 (27. Juni 2013)

Bei meinem Slide ist der Rahmen noch super trotz einiger Abflüge.
Am Hinterbau kann man die Steinschläge schon nicht mehr zählen,der ist schon mehr weiss als blau .


----------



## Theees (28. Juni 2013)

Hups, falscher Thread


----------



## backstein689 (28. Juni 2013)

Theees schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> aktuell gibt es auf der Radon Seite ja das Slide 150 SE in schwarz zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Sondermodell des 2013er Rahmens. Genauer der gleiche Rahmen wie bei den E-Modellen. Also noch keine innenverlegten Züge oder Reverb Stealth. Das kommt erst mit den 2014er Modellen ab August.


----------



## mawi84 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
für alle die es interessiert: War heute (inzwischen gestern) bei HS in Bonn um nochmal das Slide 140 7.0 Probe zu fahren und siehe da, das Ding war für 1279 im Angebot. Habe sofort zugeschlagen. Das Angebot stand übrigens nicht auf der Homepage.


----------



## aquanaut96 (30. Juni 2013)

Mudsling3r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kann mir einer sagen ob die Radon-Rahmen pulverbeschichtet (sieht so aus) sind und wenn ja, wie robust die Lackierung ist? Welche Erfahrungen beim Abrieb und Steinschlag (Unterrohr) habt ihr gemacht?



Der Hauptrahmen ist gepulvert, der Hinterbau lackiert. Der Hauptrahmen ist bei mir noch sehr gut in Schuss. Der Hinterbau ist bei mir schon ziemlich zerkratzt.


----------



## Mudsling3r (1. Juli 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Der Hauptrahmen ist gepulvert, der Hinterbau lackiert. Der Hauptrahmen ist bei mir noch sehr gut in Schuss. Der Hinterbau ist bei mir schon ziemlich zerkratzt.



Danke für die Info! Mir kommt diese Pulverbeschichtung auch echt robust vor. Bei den schwarzen E1 und E2 scheint alles gepulvert zu sein.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. Juli 2013)

meines Wissens nach, müßten die schwarzen Rahmen doch eloxiert sein ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudsling3r (1. Juli 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> meines Wissens nach, müßten die schwarzen Rahmen doch eloxiert sein ?!



Echt? Woran kann man das erkennen?


----------



## duc-mo (1. Juli 2013)

Am Eloxal!


----------



## Mudsling3r (1. Juli 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Am Eloxal!



ð Logisch!


----------



## Mudsling3r (1. Juli 2013)

FÃ¼r mich sieht das komplett nach Pulver aus!? Hat da wer genaue Infos oder muss ich den Support beschÃ¤ftigen ð?


----------



## duc-mo (1. Juli 2013)

google sollte dir eigentlich helfen die Unterschiede zu erkennen. Ums kurz zu fassen...

Eine Eloxalschicht ist nur wenige Mikrometer dick und spiegelt die Struktur im Alu 1zu1 wieder. Entsprechend muss die Oberflächenstruktur vor dem Beschichten bearbeitet, bzw. strukturiert werden, damit es nachher "gut" aussieht. Die Schutzschicht entsteht durch Oxidation also weiterhin aus "Alu" und ist in der Regel sehr hart und widerstandsfähig.

Beim Pulverbeschichten wird eine dicke Schicht "Lack" aufgetragen. Die Oberfläche ist je nach Verfahren bzw. Lacksystem und Auftragsdicke, zäh bis spröde. Mit dem Verfahren können Schleifspuren überdeckt werden und glatte Oberflächen erzeugt werden. 

In der Regel werden schwarze Rahmen eloxiert und nicht gepulvert!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (1. Juli 2013)

Habe eben bemerkt das die Wippe etwas Spiel hat, konnte aber im Handbuch keine NM Angabe finden.
Daher die Frage an Euch ...
Mit wieviel NM muss man denn den Fox-Dampfer anziehen (siehe Bild) ?
Ich danke Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (1. Juli 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> google sollte dir eigentlich helfen die Unterschiede zu erkennen. Ums kurz zu fassen...
> 
> Eine Eloxalschicht ist nur wenige Mikrometer dick und spiegelt die Struktur im Alu 1zu1 wieder. Entsprechend muss die Oberflächenstruktur vor dem Beschichten bearbeitet, bzw. strukturiert werden, damit es nachher "gut" aussieht. Die Schutzschicht entsteht durch Oxidation also weiterhin aus "Alu" und ist in der Regel sehr hart und widerstandsfähig.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Flitschbirne (1. Juli 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Habe eben bemerkt das die Wippe etwas Spiel hat, konnte aber im Handbuch keine NM Angabe finden.
> Daher die Frage an Euch ...
> Mit wieviel NM muss man denn den Fox-Dampfer anziehen (siehe Bild) ?
> Ich danke Euch



Die obere Aufhängung vom Dämpfer hatte bei mir auch schon zwei mal Spiel. Ich zieh die immer so feste an wie es geht. Also nicht brachial bis der Inbus-Schlüssel knarzt aber schon richtig gut fest. NM-Angaben würden mich aber auch interessieren...


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (1. Juli 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> .... NM-Angaben würden mich aber auch interessieren...



Habe nun einfach mal Radon angemailt, da ich die wegen so ner Kleinigkeit nicht telefonisch belästigen wollte.
Wenn ich ne Antwort bekomme, werde ich diese hier posten.


----------



## Styer (1. Juli 2013)

mawi84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> für alle die es interessiert: War heute (inzwischen gestern) bei HS in Bonn um nochmal das Slide 140 7.0 Probe zu fahren und siehe da, das Ding war für 1279 im Angebot. Habe sofort zugeschlagen. Das Angebot stand übrigens nicht auf der Homepage.



Hi Mawi, leider ist auf der Seite nichts reduziert und ein Anruf im Shop in Bonn hat auch nicht weitergeholfen - angeblich ist das mtb dort nicht reduziert  hättest mir per pn nen Verkäufer oder ähnliches? Für den Preis würd ich's gleich ordern. 

Lg


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (1. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Ich habe seit den ca letzten 4-5 Fahrten ein komisches knacken beim pedalieren und nur beim pedalieren. 
Es kommt immer unregelmäßig und hört teilweise wieder auf und fängt dann doch irgendwann wieder an. 
Ich kanns leider nicht sagen ob es vom Bereich der Kurbel oder doch eher von hinten kommt. Kumpel hat ein 2011 Radon und er meinte wohl es seien Rahmenspanungen.
Ich soll mal den Hinterbau zerlegen und alles neu abschmieren. 

Das hört sich immer ca so an.
---- knack ---------- knack - knack --------- knack ------ knack -------------- knack knack ------------ knack usw.

Also immer unregelmäßig. 

Was kann es den sein?
Sind das wirklich Rahmenspanungen? 
Es ist aber kein knarzen.


----------



## Keks_nascher (1. Juli 2013)

http://data1.root-space.eu/h6/h6le96o6.jpg

Bild von User "Xillber". Daran kann man sich schonmal orientieren. Habe die Drehmomente beim Auspacken meines Bikes auch überprüft und die lagen ziemlich genau bei den angegebenen Werten


----------



## aquanaut96 (1. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hats auch mal so geknackt und nach langer Ursachensuche hat sich die Sattelaufnahme an der Stütze als Verursacher herausgestellt. Ich hab dann einfach die Schrauben an meiner Stütze (RS Reverb) fester angezogen als in der Anleitung vorgeschrieben und weg war das Knacken. Wenn das nicht hilft, dann schraub mal die Pedale ab, reinige die Gewinde und fette das ganze ein bisschen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (2. Juli 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> NM-Angaben würden mich aber auch interessieren...



Der Super-Radon-Service hat mir folgendes Gemailt (hoffe das es I.O. ist, das ich dieses hier weitersage)



			
				H&S Bike-Discount GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Drehmoment für die Dämpferbolen sowie für das Lager Sitzstrebe und den Horstlink 8 Nm, für die großen Lager (Hauptlager und Schwinge) 12 Nm



Gruß und Danke an Radon


----------



## Mudsling3r (2. Juli 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> google sollte dir eigentlich helfen die Unterschiede zu erkennen. Ums kurz zu fassen...
> 
> Eine Eloxalschicht ist nur wenige Mikrometer dick und spiegelt die Struktur im Alu 1zu1 wieder. Entsprechend muss die Oberflächenstruktur vor dem Beschichten bearbeitet, bzw. strukturiert werden, damit es nachher "gut" aussieht. Die Schutzschicht entsteht durch Oxidation also weiterhin aus "Alu" und ist in der Regel sehr hart und widerstandsfähig.
> 
> ...



Danke! Das habe ich auch gefunden. Also sind die eloxiert.


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. Juli 2013)

> Drehmoment für die Dämpferbolzen sowie für das Lager Sitzstrebe und den Horstlink 8 Nm, für die großen Lager (Hauptlager und Schwinge) 12 Nm



Das heißt einfacher erklärt:

Die zwei dicken Lager (einmal an der Schwinge und einmal unten beim Antrieb) bekommen 12 NM und alle anderen Lager die irgendwie mitschwingen bekommen 8 NM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (2. Juli 2013)

@ aquanaut96

Danke, es war das rechte Pedal. Hab jetzt mal ersatz Pedalen dran und es ist weg. Besten Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## bikeaholics.de (22. Juni 2014)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe seit den ca letzten 4-5 Fahrten ein komisches knacken beim pedalieren und nur beim pedalieren.
> Es kommt immer unregelmäßig und hört teilweise wieder auf und fängt dann doch irgendwann wieder an.
> ...



Die Klemmung der Stütze fester anzuziehen ist quatsch. Die Reverb ein Stückchen raus ziehen den Klemmungsbereich reinigen und wieder anziehen, dann ist das rhythmische knacken weg.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Juli 2014)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe seit den ca letzten 4-5 Fahrten ein komisches knacken beim pedalieren und nur beim pedalieren.
> Es kommt immer unregelmäßig und hört teilweise wieder auf und fängt dann doch irgendwann wieder an.
> ...



hatte ich vor kurzem auch...bei allerdings nur unter Last, also bergauf...habe mich blöd gesucht und auch die üblichen Verdächtigen gecheckt: Tretlager, Sattel, Sattelklemme, Pedale usw.

Habe dann mal alle Lagerschrauben am Hinterbau gelöst und mit Loctite und richtigem Drehmoment wieder angezogen. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## RadonRico (6. Juli 2014)

Hi diese Problem habe ich auch seit kurzem. Wie hoch ist denn das richtige Drehmoment? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Juli 2014)

die kleinen Lager 9NM
die großen Lager 12NM


----------



## RadonRico (6. Juli 2014)

Okay vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gander26 (5. Januar 2015)

Cool werd ich meins auch mal Fetten und neu Anziehen   der Dämpfer war jetz paa mal Draussen..
Wippe ist vorne Freigefeilt Lockhebel entfernt aber Performance richtig Cool somit Zufrieden und der Spaß steht ja im Vordergrund 
Da hat der Stress beim Einpflanzen und die Blessuren
kein großen Redewert mehr.

#Happy 2015 RadonFreaks and Friends


----------



## RadonRico (6. Januar 2015)

Hatte es eigentlich schon im zeigt her eure Radons stehen aber ich möchte es hier nochmal Teilen. 

Mein Slide ist jetzt fast verdick und der umbau hat mir auch viel Spaß bereitet!!!! 

Verändert habe ich bisher,
- Lenker 740er Chromag Fubar
- Vorbau 50er Chromag HiFi
- Sattel Ergon  ESM
- Gabel 160er RockShox Pike RCT3
- Dämpfer RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair 
- Reifen Schwalbe Hans Dampf Super Gravity 
- Bremsen Sram Guide RS v 200er h 180er

möchte vielleicht noch auf 2fach Kurbel umbauen bin mir aber nicht sicher welche Größen ich nehme. 

Also wenn jemand schon umgebaut hat? 
Würde mich über jeden Tip oder jede Anregung freuen!!!! 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

